# 1961 rag "RELAPSE"



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ive had the car since 2006. a few of you seen the last topic i had for this car, i had it deleted cuz i stopped werking on it for a bit and the topic turned into a social club. well ima be back at it in a few weeks, making a trip over to C.A.R.S saturday if i dont have anything else to do to get the rest of my metal. 

heres what the car looked like when i went to retrieve it


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

heres the car finally home, more then 20 hrs later


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

this is what im werking with.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

a few more random shots of the floor and what not


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## madafakers (Feb 20, 2010)

Daaaaaaaaamn a lot of work to do bro, im with you !
i just wanna see it done


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

few quarter shots, all this will be replaced with metal from the donor i picked up along the way of my mission


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

once i got the car on a frame i could see what i was werking with


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

at some point during the build i had to give my homie back his frame to his 62, so i had another roller "in stock" that i used


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

wow you got a LOT of confidence in that trunk latch LOL


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

someone along the way (previous builder) decided it was a great idea to shave the door handles, i didnt think so


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 28 2010, 03:16 PM~16751134
> *wow you got a LOT of confidence in that trunk latch LOL
> *


i was a little wary at first, but it managed to hold up, i even took a small break to get a bite to eat while it just "hung out" :biggrin:


----------



## madafakers (Feb 20, 2010)

post more im getting horny


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

this is about where i left off at at the end of the summer


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

had to brace it up before i took the floors out, the windshield post caved in about 3 inches, i had to push it back out....that was fun


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

and out it came


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

heres what i was left with on the rockers,


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

this is the donor i chopped up to contribute to the revival of a rag, she was VERY SOLID i might add, i had alot of birdies telling me to make a "CUTTER". thats not my style


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

and then theres was NONE


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

thats all i have, i spent alot of time collecting accessories, more options, more metal, goodies!! things of that nature. i dont werk in the cold so im waiting for spring to come along :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 28 2010, 03:16 PM~16751134
> *wow you got a LOT of confidence in that trunk latch LOL
> *


i was just about to say the same thing B


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

oh yeah anothr 61 rag :cheesy:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 28 2010, 06:30 PM~16751235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey brother, I'm gonna hit you up, and left of that 61 bellie partswise?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Nice. Keep it up kerbss


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Feb 28 2010, 03:16 PM~16751134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x3


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 28 2010, 09:16 PM~16754905
> *x3
> *


X4 :biggrin: GOOD LUCK ON THAT BUILD


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 28 2010, 02:10 PM~16751099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TELL THE BACKSTREET BOY TO GET HIS HANDS OUT OF HIS POCKETS AND HELP!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 28 2010, 09:13 PM~16754864
> *Nice. Keep it up kerbss
> *


throwback right there :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 28 2010, 08:53 PM~16754521
> *Hey brother, I'm gonna hit you up, and left of that 61 bellie partswise?
> *


theres nothing left seth, i chopped it all up


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 1 2010, 12:13 AM~16754864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No trim, not even one piece of fabric?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 1 2010, 05:36 AM~16758451
> *:rofl:
> No trim, not even one piece of fabric?
> *


No trim, no fabric no nothing. All I have left is the rockers that I need and the whole rear half that I needed. I didn't have room to store anything when I chopped it up so I tossed it all in the garbage. Sorry dood


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Well it's about time dammit!!!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: 

So? How's the weather in here?

Do I have to prospect to get into the "Relapse Social Club"??

:biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

lookin good homie.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

made a jig to expand the springs for the black zinc and to also be able to sandblast them fully


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

sand blasted my headlight buckets, i took the rivets out so i can get all the spots


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i also disassembled my rear panels and all i have is the one arm rest


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

found a nice deal on some power seat skirt brackets so i cleaned those up too


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

and then i was bored the smorning, so why not take a trip to C.A.R.S. and buy stuff


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

picked up some metal i needed


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

picked up another grille guard a few weeks ago


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

picked up my stuff i had black zinc


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

picked up some stuff i had cad plated


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

picked up a super solid header bow i found on craigs local for almost nothing


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

scored a super nice set of vent windows


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 6 2010, 02:59 PM~16814529
> *scored a super nice set of vent windows
> 
> 
> ...


Everything's lookin good Acehole! :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

mother fucker goes to autorama and gets all geeked up like he is gonna do something


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 6 2010, 04:42 PM~16814456
> *and then i was bored the smorning, so why not take a trip to C.A.R.S. and buy stuff
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Ahhh man I wish we had a store like that up here in Canada. 

Also I wish my floor I bought for my 64 came in bare steel rather than the black stuff they spray on. 

Anyways the 61 rag project is looking sweet man! Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 6 2010, 09:38 PM~16816798
> *Ahhh man I wish we had a store like that up here in Canada.
> 
> Also I wish my floor I bought for my 64 came in bare steel rather than the black stuff they spray on.
> ...


Yeah it helps that it's just around the corner. When there's something needed there's virtually no waiting for it. I still won't be slicing into this car for atleast another month, it's still cold here and I don't werk in the cold. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

This is a project car :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 6 2010, 07:40 PM~16814707
> *mother fucker goes to autorama and gets all geeked up like he is gonna do something
> *


lol, no shit! some one was supposed to help me flip a frame over this week end!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Mar 7 2010, 04:12 PM~16821466
> *lol, no shit! some one was supposed to help me flip a frame over this week end!!!! :biggrin:
> *


see my point


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow back from the dead. Makes me want to bring my build topic back.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 8 2010, 09:55 AM~16827313
> *Wow back from the dead. Makes me want to bring my build topic back.
> *


hey whats up dood? yeah i had too, sold the towncar so its time to start werking on it again :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 8 2010, 08:57 AM~16826892
> *see my point
> *


 :uh: dont you have a something to do :scrutinize:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 8 2010, 12:05 PM~16827411
> *hey whats up dood?  yeah i had too, sold the towncar so its  time to start werking on it again :biggrin:
> *


Who did you end up selling it too?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 8 2010, 10:07 AM~16827427
> *Who did you end up selling it too?
> *


a local cat, hes on here.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 8 2010, 10:06 AM~16827421
> *:uh: dont you have a something to do :scrutinize:
> *


no unfortunately i dont have shit to do


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

sandblasting blows....

















so i quit and took them to the sandblasters today after werk....ill have them back tomorrow


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 17 2010, 09:10 PM~16920425
> *sandblasting blows....
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :yes: yes it does everytime I do it I feel like I am the beach :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 17 2010, 07:10 PM~16920425
> *sandblasting blows....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 6 2010, 05:40 PM~16814707
> *mother fucker goes to autorama and gets all geeked up like he is gonna do something
> *


motivation


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Mar 17 2010, 07:22 PM~16922044
> *motivation
> *


Where's the Deuce??


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 17 2010, 08:10 PM~16920425
> *sandblasting blows....
> 
> 
> ...


Yup it takes for ever to clean parts with those dinky sandblasters. Been there. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Mar 17 2010, 08:22 PM~16922044
> *motivation
> *


he can use his crack pipe for that


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 18 2010, 09:03 AM~16926297
> *he can use his crack pipe for that
> *


Shhh, it's a secret. Oh and soon Ima make a trip to the shop and put your rottiserie in my back pocket and leave. Your not going to be needing! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

its a damn shame i had to chrome my rotisserie because my car is sitting idle due to my injury. atleast i have an excuse unlike some people


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I thought this was a build up topic? Where's the updates?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

sorry seth, but its going to be a slow build. im going to try to post and get done as much as i can in a timely manor. mon-fri i can not get much done due to the fact i have all the kids till my wife gets home. the weekends is the only time i can really do anything. im going to talk to my homie this weekend to see when he can come check the car and make sure i got it square before i chop anymore off.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

anyways, i did manage to pick up my braces from the blaster today. they charged me $40


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i also used this tool i purchased from ebay for $33 shipped to punch holes in my braces. this thing beat my ass....i need to start werking out


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

heres one of the braces i punched holes in


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 18 2010, 03:44 PM~16929449
> *heres one of the braces i punched holes in
> 
> 
> ...


if your planning on doing alot more hole puching, i suggest you check out harbor freight tools. look for Air Punch Flange Tool. :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Lookin good!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@Mar 18 2010, 05:28 PM~16929768
> *if your planning on doing alot more hole puching, i suggest you check out harbor freight tools. look for Air Punch Flange Tool. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/disp...Itemnumber=1110


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 18 2010, 05:43 PM~16929442
> *i also used this tool i purchased from ebay for $33 shipped to punch holes in my braces.  this thing beat my ass....i need to start werking out
> 
> 
> ...


Try the pneumatic hole punch and flanger. You can get them at Harbor Freight for cheap. And it doesn't kick your ass. :biggrin:

^^^helps if I read all the responses before posting. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

yea the air powered one would be ALOT bettter!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah Use That Air One.... :biggrin: 





J/K Bro.... Im Tuned In... :drama:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lololollolol he will have to get the braces reblasted before they end up going in


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: 

Don't mind me.. I'm just waiting to see some updates... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 24 2010, 03:04 PM~16987194
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> 
> Don't mind me.. I'm just waiting to see some updates...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 



X2
:drama: :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 18 2010, 04:44 PM~16929449
> *heres one of the braces i punched holes in
> 
> 
> ...


i gotta question....are u gonna put the braces on the pans before u put in car? wondering why u would punch those,,instead of the pan itself and weld from the top down to the brace


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 24 2010, 02:22 PM~16988516
> *i gotta question....are u gonna put the braces on the pans before u put in car? wondering why u would punch those,,instead of the pan itself and weld from the top down to the brace
> *


Two questions, can you put them on the floor first and is it easier? Where do you get the braces?? :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 24 2010, 03:22 PM~16988516
> *i gotta question....are u gonna put the braces on the pans before u put in car? wondering why u would punch those,,instead of the pan itself and weld from the top down to the brace
> *


Yeah well, I'm learning as I go. :happysad:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 24 2010, 06:52 PM~16990140
> *Yeah well, I'm learning as I go.  :happysad:
> *


i hear ya bro..im the same way,,i have to learn as i go too..i didnt know if u had a secret or special way to do it that i didnt know about....i would think it would be harder to put the braces on the pans,,and then put all in at one time...just because trying to get them inside the rockers on the inside would be a pain in the ass i would think,,,i could be wrong.....but,,just easier to mount the braces,,,,then mark where they are on the pans...then drill them out..and weld down...so u dont have to weld from underneath,..and then u dont have to go back and grind down the welds on the braces...cuz u wont be able to see anything from underneath,,cuz all of your welds are inside on the pan getin covered up by sound deadener and carpet  ,and plus its easier to clamp the toeboard where it needs to be....then put the passenger side in first and then clamp the toeboard on the driver side...and u have to kinda twist it/pull it towards the passenger side and tack or selftap screw it in place  (p.s...i learned that from David"the grinch" and Tony"skim" :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 24 2010, 06:00 PM~16990863
> *i hear ya bro..im the same way,,i have to learn as i go too..i didnt know if u had a secret or special way to do it that i didnt know about....i would think it would be harder to put the braces on the pans,,and then put all in at one time...just because trying to get them inside the rockers on the inside would be a pain in the ass i would think,,,i could be wrong.....but,,just easier to mount the braces,,,,then mark where they are on the pans...then drill them out..and weld down...so u dont have to weld from underneath,..and then u dont have to go back and grind down the welds on the braces...cuz u wont be able to see anything from underneath,,cuz all of your welds are inside on the pan getin covered up by sound deadener and carpet   ,and plus its easier to clamp the toeboard where it needs to be....then put the passenger side in first and then clamp the toeboard on the driver side...and u have to kinda twist it/pull it towards the passenger side and tack or selftap screw it in place   (p.s...i learned that from David"the grinch" and Tony"skim" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: 

:h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 24 2010, 07:00 PM~16990863
> *i hear ya bro..im the same way,,i have to learn as i go too..i didnt know if u had a secret or special way to do it that i didnt know about....i would think it would be harder to put the braces on the pans,,and then put all in at one time...just because trying to get them inside the rockers on the inside would be a pain in the ass i would think,,,i could be wrong.....but,,just easier to mount the braces,,,,then mark where they are on the pans...then drill them out..and weld down...so u dont have to weld from underneath,..and then u dont have to go back and grind down the welds on the braces...cuz u wont be able to see anything from underneath,,cuz all of your welds are inside on the pan getin covered up by sound deadener and carpet   ,and plus its easier to clamp the toeboard where it needs to be....then put the passenger side in first and then clamp the toeboard on the driver side...and u have to kinda twist it/pull it towards the passenger side and tack or selftap screw it in place   (p.s...i learned that from David"the grinch" and Tony"skim" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


i see says the blind man, thanks for the advice. i was gonna weld the braces to the floor first, i ddint think it mattered, cuz if i bawt the one piece floors from cars instead of the single pieces, i would be in the same boat. they selll the floors with the braces already welded to it. this way may be easier thou. well see. its getting warmer over here so im anxious to start cutting. :biggrin: 

as i go ill be asking alot of questions along the way. im sure ill get lots of help from my fellow aceholes


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 25 2010, 05:22 AM~16994577
> *i see says the blind man, thanks for the advice. i was gonna weld the braces to the floor first, i ddint think it mattered, cuz if i bawt the one piece floors from cars instead of the single pieces, i would be in the same boat. they selll the floors with the braces already welded to it.  this way may be easier thou.  well see. its getting warmer over here so im anxious to start cutting.  :biggrin:
> 
> as i go ill be asking alot of questions along the way.  im sure ill get lots of help from my fellow aceholes
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 24 2010, 06:22 PM~16988516
> *i gotta question....are u gonna put the braces on the pans before u put in car? wondering why u would punch those,,instead of the pan itself and weld from the top down to the brace
> *


He's skeletonizing them to give a little more character underneath there. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

like i said this was going to be SLOOOOOOOW build. well the homie came over saturday and checked my werk so far and got my rack lined up sweet. i didnt accomplish much but i put the car in the air and started chopping away at the driver side rocker. im trying to salvage the braces underneath and thanks to SKIM for reassuring me there was spotwelds.....lol i culdnt find them at first...heres what i have.....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

its not much but its a step forward, during the week i only have about an hr or so to werk on it the weekends i can spend a little more time on it. PICS TO COME AS I GO


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 15 2010, 01:44 PM~17203703
> *like i said this was going to be SLOOOOOOOW build.  well the homie came over saturday and checked my werk so far and got my rack lined up sweet.  i didnt accomplish much but i put the car in the air and started chopping away at the driver side rocker.  im trying to salvage the braces underneath and thanks to SKIM for reassuring me there was spotwelds.....lol i culdnt find them at first...heres what i have.....
> 
> 
> ...


Good work so far..you gotta start somewhere..I'm in the same boat, probably worse :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 15 2010, 04:46 PM~17203725
> *its not much but its a step forward, during the week i only have about an hr or so to werk on it the weekends i can spend a little more time on it. PICS TO COME AS I GO
> *


Keep It Up...  


5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, SIX1RAG, ACE RAG SS


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 15 2010, 03:46 PM~17203725
> *its not much but its a step forward, during the week i only have about an hr or so to werk on it the weekends i can spend a little more time on it. PICS TO COME AS I GO
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 15 2010, 04:46 PM~17203725
> *its not much but its a step forward, during the week i only have about an hr or so to werk on it the weekends i can spend a little more time on it. PICS TO COME AS I GO
> *


You'd have more time for it if you stop playing call of duty. :twak:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

and texting


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 15 2010, 05:11 PM~17205163
> *You'd have more time for it if you stop playing call of duty.  :twak:
> *


I'm down here playing RIGHTNOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 15 2010, 05:52 PM~17205569
> *
> *


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Muy bueno......


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Apr 15 2010, 07:51 PM~17206837
> *Muy bueno......
> *


i have no clue what you said.....but yeah what you said  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 16 2010, 02:26 AM~17210007
> *i have no clue what you said.....but yeah what you said  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

found some lead, it was crazy!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

so i melted it away!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

then i wanted to see what was under door number two!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

RUST!!!! lots of it!!!


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SoTexCustomz, wired61
:0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Apr 16 2010, 06:24 PM~17215580
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SoTexCustomz, wired61
> :0
> *


:wave:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 15 2010, 07:55 PM~17205594
> *I'm down here playing RIGHTNOW!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thats exactly my point. At least at the rate your going you'll have something to fiddle with when you retire. :buttkick:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 16 2010, 06:47 PM~17216698
> *Thats exactly my point. At least at the rate your going you'll have something to fiddle with when you retire. :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 16 2010, 09:47 PM~17216698
> *Thats exactly my point. At least at the rate your going you'll have something to fiddle with when you retire. :buttkick:
> *


Thats what kids do to you.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 17 2010, 09:03 AM~17219754
> *Thats what video games do to you.
> *


Fixed it for you. 

I have kids and I still get lots of shit done.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 17 2010, 09:07 PM~17225030
> *Fixed it for you.
> 
> I have kids and I still get lots of shit done.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 18 2010, 12:07 AM~17225030
> *Fixed it for you.
> 
> I have kids and I still get lots of shit done.
> *


Guess we all have our vices.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 24 2010, 09:00 PM~16990863
> *i hear ya bro..im the same way,,i have to learn as i go too..i didnt know if u had a secret or special way to do it that i didnt know about....i would think it would be harder to put the braces on the pans,,and then put all in at one time...just because trying to get them inside the rockers on the inside would be a pain in the ass i would think,,,i could be wrong.....but,,just easier to mount the braces,,,,then mark where they are on the pans...then drill them out..and weld down...so u dont have to weld from underneath,..and then u dont have to go back and grind down the welds on the braces...cuz u wont be able to see anything from underneath,,cuz all of your welds are inside on the pan getin covered up by sound deadener and carpet   ,and plus its easier to clamp the toeboard where it needs to be....then put the passenger side in first and then clamp the toeboard on the driver side...and u have to kinda twist it/pull it towards the passenger side and tack or selftap screw it in place   (p.s...i learned that from David"the grinch" and Tony"skim" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 25 2010, 05:22 AM~16994577
> *i see says the blind man, thanks for the advice. i was gonna weld the braces to the floor first, i ddint think it mattered, cuz if i bawt the one piece floors from cars instead of the single pieces, i would be in the same boat. they selll the floors with the braces already welded to it.  this way may be easier thou.  well see. its getting warmer over here so im anxious to start cutting.  :biggrin:
> 
> as i go ill be asking alot of questions along the way.  im sure ill get lots of help from my fellow aceholes
> *


it matters a bunch , do not , i repeat do not go by the holes punched in the floors for the seat mounting location , the floors everyone makes was stamped off of the 64 , 63-64 has different seat tracks , if you go buy that you will have problems , also you will find the og braces do not line up or mate to the repop pans , all do that so dont get to pissed , measure your donor car as to where the braces will go dont weld just yet , install the braces with vise grips first , then install the pans , attach them with vise grips as well , get everything installed in the car before any welding is done as i said they will go in many places and will not line up once the braces and pan is in the car the way your happy with , use self tapper screws to attach the pan to the rockers , then , { will need two people for the next steps} attach the braces to the floor with self tapers you preferibly on the bottom side of the car so you can get braces where you want them , now as for the seat holes where the seat bolts down , after the braces fit the pans nice and are held on with self tapers , take a small center punch and from the bottom of the car go through the seat mounting braces and make an intention , then remove braces and drill new holes , once you do that you can install those braces again and use some seat bolts to hold to the pans , 

this info may help you , it works for me and as moe stated , worked for himself and skim and a few other impala guys i do floors in impalas bout 2 times a month , , i have got to where i can do them from start to finish in a little over 6 hours


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 18 2010, 12:21 PM~17228260
> *:biggrin:
> it matters a bunch , do not , i repeat do not go by the holes punched in the floors for the seat mounting location , the floors everyone makes was stamped off of the 64 , 63-64 has different seat tracks , if you go buy that you will have problems , also you will find the og braces do not line up or mate to the repop pans , all do that so dont get to pissed , measure your donor car as to where the braces will go dont weld just yet , install the braces with vise grips first , then install the pans , attach them with vise grips as well , get everything installed in the car before any welding is done as i said they will go in many places and will  not line up once the braces and pan is in the car the way your happy with , use self tapper screws to attach the pan to the rockers , then , { will need two people for the next steps} attach the braces to the floor with self tapers you preferibly on the bottom side of the car so you can get braces where you want them , now as for the seat holes where the seat bolts down , after the braces fit the pans nice and are held on with self tapers , take a small center punch and from the bottom of the car go through the seat mounting braces and make an intention , then remove braces and drill new holes , once you do that you can install those braces again and use some seat bolts to hold to the pans ,
> 
> ...


those are some great tips and they are greatly appreciated. thanks for the guidence and i may need to PM you from time to time if thats ok.... :biggrin: thanks again to you and anyone else i may call upon to help guide me thru this process.....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 18 2010, 11:21 AM~17228260
> *:biggrin:
> it matters a bunch , do not , i repeat do not go by the holes punched in the floors for the seat mounting location , the floors everyone makes was stamped off of the 64 , 63-64 has different seat tracks , if you go buy that you will have problems , also you will find the og braces do not line up or mate to the repop pans , all do that so dont get to pissed , measure your donor car as to where the braces will go dont weld just yet , install the braces with vise grips first , then install the pans , attach them with vise grips as well , get everything installed in the car before any welding is done as i said they will go in many places and will  not line up once the braces and pan is in the car the way your happy with , use self tapper screws to attach the pan to the rockers , then , { will need two people for the next steps} attach the braces to the floor with self tapers you preferibly on the bottom side of the car so you can get braces where you want them , now as for the seat holes where the seat bolts down , after the braces fit the pans nice and are held on with self tapers , take a small center punch and from the bottom of the car go through the seat mounting braces and make an intention , then remove braces and drill new holes , once you do that you can install those braces again and use some seat bolts to hold to the pans ,
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Imma send you my rag :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 18 2010, 10:49 PM~17232306
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  Imma send you my rag  :biggrin:
> *


i have made house calls to cali before , get your parts and get some change together


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 19 2010, 05:33 PM~17241138
> *i have made house calls to cali before , get your parts and get some change together
> *


 :0 

Damn..don't tempt me..Plus, Vegas is closer to you..lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 18 2010, 02:21 PM~17228260
> *:biggrin:
> it matters a bunch , do not , i repeat do not go by the holes punched in the floors for the seat mounting location , the floors everyone makes was stamped off of the 64 , 63-64 has different seat tracks , if you go buy that you will have problems , also you will find the og braces do not line up or mate to the repop pans , all do that so dont get to pissed , measure your donor car as to where the braces will go dont weld just yet , install the braces with vise grips first , then install the pans , attach them with vise grips as well , get everything installed in the car before any welding is done as i said they will go in many places and will  not line up once the braces and pan is in the car the way your happy with , use self tapper screws to attach the pan to the rockers , then , { will need two people for the next steps} attach the braces to the floor with self tapers you preferibly on the bottom side of the car so you can get braces where you want them , now as for the seat holes where the seat bolts down , after the braces fit the pans nice and are held on with self tapers , take a small center punch and from the bottom of the car go through the seat mounting braces and make an intention , then remove braces and drill new holes , once you do that you can install those braces again and use some seat bolts to hold to the pans ,
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 19 2010, 11:47 PM~17243616
> *:0
> 
> Damn..don't tempt me..Plus, Vegas is closer to you..lol
> *


i got a trip planned to vegas anyway , i could possibly plan it for a few more days if you got all your parts , and bread , and tools that i need :biggrin: 
im going out to do a conversion 62 impala into a bubbletop , will be right there on the strip beside david blanes place


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 20 2010, 07:27 AM~17246506
> *i got a trip planned to vegas anyway , i could possibly plan it for a few more days if you got all your parts , and bread , and tools that i need  :biggrin:
> im going out to do a conversion 62 impala into a bubbletop  , will be right there on the strip beside david blanes place
> *


When's the trip :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 20 2010, 06:45 PM~17251508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Careful With The Vin Tag :0
[/quote]
its intact, far from where im removing rust :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> Careful With The Vin Tag :0


its intact, far from where im removing rust :biggrin:
[/quote]
cover it with duct tape just to keep it safe.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Not much to report, been werking on it but son of a fish....the spotweld cutters blew up on me. All 3 of them. I had to contact BLAIR and see about the warrenty. I have some MATCO ones coming in the mail. Well see how those hold up. I almost have the complete driverside rocker out so I'll have pics probally tommarow.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

do yourself a favor...





























use one of those instead of the spotweld cutters....or...on the stuff u arent trying to save....use a grinder and just grind the heads off of the spotwelds....quick and easy...and cheap


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 23 2010, 07:44 PM~17283602
> *do yourself a favor...
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE ME SOME UNI-BITS.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 23 2010, 03:44 PM~17283602
> *do yourself a favor...
> 
> 
> ...


So , where do you get these?? I need to drill out spot welds!! :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 23 2010, 10:37 PM~17286367
> *So , where do you get these??  I need to drill out spot welds!! :wow:
> *


Anywhere, harbor frieght, eBay, sears, home depot, lowes, almost anywhere dood.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Apr 23 2010, 09:32 PM~17285276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:



trust me...i bought the most expensive spotweld cutter i could find...sucks cuz u basically have to drill a pilot hole for the arbor bit on the cutter....and if u use the step bit,,it kills two birds with one stone...and dont wear down like the teeth on the cutter.....and if u are just tryin to get your old pans out or somthing,,,use a grinder and just grind down the spot welds and then use air chisel to seperate the two...makes quick work of the pans!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

hard work pays off


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sir u r fucked :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 24 2010, 05:44 PM~17290735
> *sir u r fucked  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the motivation and confidence :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Apr 24 2010, 07:44 PM~17290735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really should have thrown the towel in on that thing and looked for a cleaner shell. Mark my words, you'll be very hard pressed to get rid of and keep that rust from coming back. This is what happens when your too in love with an idea. :twak:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

people restore cars everyday. just gotta get rid of the rust and rott :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 24 2010, 09:33 PM~17291655
> *people restore cars everyday. just gotta get rid of the rust and rott :biggrin:
> *


mutter :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 24 2010, 10:33 PM~17291655
> *people restore cars everyday. just gotta get rid of the rust and rott :biggrin:
> *


If you do that you'll only have a dash and windshield pillars left. :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 24 2010, 08:56 PM~17291820
> *If you do that you'll only have a dash and windshield pillars left. :cheesy:
> *


surprisingly my car isnt that bad


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 24 2010, 09:07 PM~17291909
> *surprisingly my car isnt that bad
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 24 2010, 06:37 AM~17286367
> *So , where do you get these??  I need to drill out spot welds!! :wow:
> *


Man, those aren´t good to use for spot weld - buy yourself a spot weld drill.
With those you only drill out the top sheet and the second one stays save...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Apr 26 2010, 11:18 PM~17314243
> *Man, those aren´t good to use for spot weld - buy yourself a spot weld drill.
> With those you only drill out the top sheet and the second one stays save...
> *


thats why i use the correct spotweld cutters....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

havent got anything done latley, ive had so much other stuff going on. ima alittle irritated but it is what it is.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Apr 24 2010, 11:07 PM~17291909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...I think you may want to rethink that first statement dood.


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Going to be an great car when you done bro keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 8 2010, 05:12 AM~17426792
> *havent got anything done latley, ive had so much other stuff going on.  ima alittle irritated but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> ...


You are doing good bro! You can only go as far as time and money permit and you are further along then most. You still have a '61 rag! Most can't say they even have a rag. :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 9 2010, 09:54 AM~17434402
> *You are doing good bro!  You can only go as far as time and money permit and you are further along then most.  You still have a '61 rag!  Most can't say they even have a rag.  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: X2


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 9 2010, 10:54 AM~17434402
> *You are doing good bro!  You can only go as far as time and money permit and you are further along then most.  You still have a '61 rag!  Most can't say they even have a rag.  :cheesy:
> *


how bout x61!! :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+May 9 2010, 12:54 PM~17434402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 9 2010, 10:54 AM~17434402
> *You are doing good bro!  You can only go as far as time and money permit and you are further along then most.  You still have a '61 rag!  Most can't say they even have a rag.  :cheesy:
> *


Blah blah......I love my HT.......wouldn't mind a rag tho....maybe that'll be after I pay off the big dog


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

thanks for all the positive comments, im moving along slowly but im moving along. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 10 2010, 05:21 AM~17440762
> *thanks for all the positive comments, im moving along slowly but im moving along.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 9 2010, 10:04 PM~17439886
> *Blah blah......I love my HT.......wouldn't mind a rag tho....maybe that'll be after I pay off the big dog
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I know you are next in line! I know you are plottin Mike! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

You'll get it 1 weld at a time!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 11 2010, 07:29 AM~17452319
> *You'll get it 1 weld at a time!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 8 2010, 08:12 AM~17426792
> *havent got anything done latley, ive had so much other stuff going on.  ima alittle irritated but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank GOD you covered up your VIN#. You wouldn't want someone to come git er!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i hate UNDERCOATING


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i also HATE RUST


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

made some more progress the past week, its not much but its a step further 
as you can see ive been taking it apart exactly how they put it together...at the spot welds.....it makes life so much easier


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

this is that support piece, im going to take it to werk and have a new one water jetted out so i can put the car back the way it came from GM


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

for now, i have that section pretty much to the point where i can start fitting new metal and coat it with POR-15


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a whole gallon of unopened POR-15 I'll let go for a good price if you need some.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 20 2010, 12:07 AM~17546655
> *I have a whole gallon of unopened POR-15 I'll let go for a good price if you need some.
> *


if he don't, how much shipped to 40165?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: 

Keep it up Robbie... No more scooters or trailers... Get some Ritalin and keep goin!











:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 20 2010, 08:49 AM~17550343
> *Keep up the good work!
> *


THANKS MAN, IM LEARNING AS I GO. SEEMS EASY BUT I HAVE "THAT MUCH MORE RESPECT" FOR CAR BUILDERS NOW


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 20 2010, 01:32 PM~17552734
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE, HOWS THE 62 COMING ALONG?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 22 2010, 10:23 PM~17573551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 23 2010, 09:04 AM~17576349
> *
> *


What's up homie how u been? When we gonna see a build up on that rag u have? :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 22 2010, 08:23 PM~17573556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna need to do this to mine too


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

havent made any updates in awhile, ive been werking on it, but i werk slow so no need to post. 

got a few pics now thou, i had to stop werking on the rag cuz i needed metal off the donor so ive been spending time with the donor


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

scored the rears got the fronts on there way


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 5 2010, 01:50 PM~17703860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 19 2010, 01:02 AM~17829262
> *
> *


ill be back at it today, going in the barn in alittle bit


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 19 2010, 04:52 PM~17543623
> *made some more progress the past week, its not much but its a step further
> as you can see ive been taking it apart exactly how they put it together...at the spot welds.....it makes life so much easier
> 
> ...


How do find your spot welds on rusty ass pitted up metal? Man i catch hell trying to see mine hell sometimes im going blind trying to see the damn things :angry:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 19 2010, 04:51 AM~17830795
> *ill be back at it today, going in the barn in  alittle bit
> *


Damn..I need a barn for all my shit :biggrin: 


You doin good man!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@May 25 2010, 06:35 PM~17601732
> *im gonna need to do this to mine too
> *


x2 well im not  but mines a 65


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 19 2010, 11:03 AM~17831194
> *How do find your spot welds on rusty ass pitted up metal? Man i catch hell trying to see mine hell sometimes im going blind trying to see the damn things :angry:
> *


ima :ninja:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 19 2010, 11:17 AM~17832288
> *ima  :ninja:
> *


 :0 :sprint:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

didnt get much done today due to the fact that taking quarters off smells.....whoda thunk??


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

probally gonna take the rest in and have it media blasted so i can find the rest of the spot welds.....hopeful i can drop it off within another week or two


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

BUILD IS GOING GOOD.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jun 19 2010, 05:38 PM~17833297
> *BUILD IS GOING GOOD.
> *


thanks once i get the hardtop wheel housings off ima start back on my rag.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 23 2010, 11:31 AM~17576515
> *What's up homie how u been? When we gonna see a build up on that rag u have?  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Once I Start On It... Probably Be Next Year...


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

that banshee is lookin lonely!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Jun 19 2010, 09:11 PM~17834460
> *that banshee is lookin lonely!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cant find no one to ride with,


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats why u have a 61 vert



























































well sort of. lol jp sort of


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 21 2010, 12:00 PM~17844369
> *thats why u have a 61 vert
> well sort of. lol jp sort of
> *


 :uh: dont you a car to build of your own :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 22 2010, 09:24 AM~17854532
> *:uh: dont you a car to build of your own :biggrin:
> *


nope i am retired


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 22 2010, 12:35 PM~17854617
> *nope i am retired
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## E LOVE (May 12, 2009)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E LOVE_@Jun 24 2010, 09:26 PM~17879252
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 19 2010, 05:09 PM~17833143
> *didnt get much done today due to the fact that taking quarters off smells.....whoda thunk??
> 
> 
> ...


Are making a sofa inside of your garage?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 19 2010, 01:11 PM~17833155
> *probally gonna take the rest in and have it media blasted so i can find the rest of the spot welds.....hopeful i can drop it off within another week or two
> *


I hit mine with a wire brush on a drill....they popped out real quick :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 1 2010, 01:30 AM~17932505
> *I hit mine with a wire brush on a drill....they popped out real quick  :cheesy:
> *


yeah but im lazy :biggrin: 
i havent had much progress lately, i need some help and no one will come over


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 1 2010, 01:30 AM~17933513
> *yeah but im lazy :biggrin:
> i havent had much progress lately, i need some help and no one will come over
> *


Shit bro..you done a lot of shit ! Everything takes time when you got a 1 man crew..trust me, I know :h5:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 20 2010, 04:46 PM~17251516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What bit, or brand of bit did you take off these braces??? My cheapo bits from HB didn't seem to even budge in to this thicker metal :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 10 2010, 07:40 PM~18012406
> *Shit bro..you done a lot of shit !  Everything takes time when you got a 1 man crew..trust me, I know  :h5:
> *


tell me about it, im a 1 man crew and it gets old but i like werking alone


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 10 2010, 07:56 PM~18012701
> *tell me about it, im a 1 man crew and it gets old but i like werking alone
> *


Stop bull shitten you don't have any friends thats why you work alone ****!

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 10 2010, 08:44 PM~18014107
> *Stop bull shitten you don't have any friends thats why you work alone ****!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 10 2010, 07:55 PM~18012470
> *What bit, or brand of bit did you take off these braces???  My cheapo bits from HB didn't seem to even budge in to this thicker metal  :uh:
> *


it's your drill then bro, mine cuts through anything like butter.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 11 2010, 12:44 AM~18014107
> *Stop bull shitten you don't have any friends thats why you work alone ****!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


this is true, sad but true


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 11 2010, 12:48 PM~18016499
> *this is true, sad but true
> *


That's because he can't speak and only knows how to text. :uh:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2010, 01:47 PM~18017358
> *That's because he can't speak and only knows how to text. :uh:
> *


u too huh....hahaha


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2010, 03:47 PM~18017358
> *That's because he can't speak and only knows how to text. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## E LOVE (May 12, 2009)

I guess it's lonely at the top. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E LOVE_@Jul 19 2010, 03:46 PM~18083264
> *I guess it's lonely at the top.  :biggrin:
> *


I WOULDNT KNOW, NO ONE UP HERE TO TALK TOO AND GIVE ME UPDATES :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Progress pics? :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Will it be done for the westside picnic next week


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 19 2010, 05:14 PM~18084103
> *Will it be done for the westside picnic next week
> *


 :uh: if your 59 is going then this one will too :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

I'm ready


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 19 2010, 06:22 PM~18084587
> *I'm ready
> *


i really hope your bluffing...... :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 19 2010, 05:54 PM~18085840
> *i really hope your bluffing...... :biggrin:
> *


Nope finish chroming the rotissorie and stuff ur car inside of mine and we r on the road, lmao. Shit I haven't worked since December. So no profess and no money lol


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Motivation


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 19 2010, 10:35 PM~18087040
> *Motivation
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: whats up homie, :wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 19 2010, 10:21 PM~18086838
> *Nope finish chroming the rotissorie and stuff ur car inside of mine and we r on the road, lmao. Shit I haven't worked since December. So no profess and no money lol
> *


 :roflmao: ive been doing shit just havent been posting pics :0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

heres a few pics, im taking EVERYTHING APART AT THE SPOTWELDS. NO HACKING SHIT HERE wheel housing lips are PERFECT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Good shit homeboy


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 27 2010, 06:13 PM~18158138
> *Good shit homeboy
> *


X61..definitely showin us good shit!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 27 2010, 10:13 PM~18158138
> *Good shit homeboy
> *


Thanks dood, I'm starting to understand it more and more the deeper I get into this car. I'm at the point where I can start back on the car and start attaching the new metal. So stay tuned I guess. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 27 2010, 10:27 PM~18159133
> *Thanks dood, I'm starting to understand it more and more the deeper I get into this car. I'm at the point where I can start back on the car and start attaching the new metal. So stay tuned I guess.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

started it on it the smorning for a it, the donor section is all prepped and ready to be sectioned in, just have to remove the old shit


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i ran a piece of tape to help me make a str8 line, later ill go back and chop it at the body line


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

this piece needed to come out


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

thats all, ill be back out there monday, going to help DETROIT 6 ACE get ready for the WESTSIDE picnic tommarow in ohio.....see you guys there.....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

more brave than me lol. plus i like the graphics on the quarter :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 30 2010, 12:26 PM~18184883
> *more brave than me lol. plus i like the graphics on the quarter :0
> *


me and ferras were getting down, i was practicing so i can come finish your 59 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 30 2010, 08:24 AM~18184867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you take the support out? Just curious


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 30 2010, 12:46 PM~18185025
> *Why did you take the support out? Just curious
> *


Makes life a whole lot easier. I need replace the upper portion of the truck and the rear of the support is connected to it. Just gets it out of the way for proper insatllation of the new pan.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

lookin good bro, what are your plans on the wheelhousings? mine are fucked but I don't need full quarters, I'm weighing my options on how to replace that without fucking my quarters up badly. I pretty much have what you have to repair the rust in the back of my 64, I bought the back half of a 64 4 door from rear floor pan back.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 30 2010, 09:30 AM~18185394
> *Makes life a whole lot easier. I need replace the upper portion of the truck and the rear of the support is connected to it. Just gets it out of the way for proper insatllation of the new pan.
> *


Gotcha, I'm gonna leave mine for now and will try to leave in when replacing my upper trunk also...thanks for the great pics, nice to see how it gets done :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 30 2010, 01:49 PM~18185544
> *Gotcha, I'm gonna leave mine for now and will try to leave in when replacing my upper trunk also...thanks for the great pics, nice to see how it gets done  :cheesy:
> *


theres a piece that HAS TO COME OUT when replacing the upper trunk piece, its just easier to remove it all


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 30 2010, 03:24 PM~18188361
> *theres a piece that HAS TO COME OUT when replacing the upper trunk piece, its just easier to remove it all
> *


Yeah, you're talking about the piece that is attached to that seat support and spot welded to the upper trunk right?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 30 2010, 07:28 PM~18188399
> *Yeah, you're talking about the piece that is attached to that seat support and spot welded to the upper trunk right?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 30 2010, 09:35 AM~18184942
> *me and ferras were getting down, i was practicing so i can come finish your 59  :biggrin:
> *


Not a fuckin chance nephew


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 30 2010, 08:52 PM~18189023
> *Not a fuckin chance nephew
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## E LOVE (May 12, 2009)

It's really a shame how you've destroyed that nice car. I guess it's a good thing you're making it brand new again. :biggrin: Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

not really much done lately, getting married in 30 days so my time is limited. heres some pics thou


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i know this support i added probably isnt doing anything but i have no idea what im doing anyways so it just fits the build


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

section is out, gonna clean up and prep the wells for the new piece to be welded in


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i decided that since i became a car builder over night why not give carpentry a try, built this so i can lift up the rear of the car to replace upper trunk. im werking BY MYSELF people bare with me


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 6 2010, 09:28 AM~18245055
> *i know this support i added probably isnt doing anything but i have no idea what im doing anyways so it just fits the build
> 
> 
> ...


I'm kinda doing the same thing with mine..Since I have to replace the upper trunk I was thinking of welding in some angle iron in between the wheel wheels so they don't shift from where they are.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 6 2010, 09:26 AM~18245042
> *not really much done lately, getting married in 30 days so my time is limited.  heres some pics thou
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats by the way..I just tied the knot..lol...but she likes that fact that I do my car shit so it's a good thing!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 6 2010, 09:29 AM~18245066
> *section is out, gonna clean up and prep the wells for the new piece to be welded in
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the tricky part..i have a lot more rot than you do but I want to make sure those box mounts set on the frame right.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 6 2010, 01:55 PM~18245257
> *I think this is the tricky part..i have a lot more rot than you do but I want to make sure those box mounts set on the frame right.
> *


yeha im alittle skeptical about the whole ordeal, but im praying to ACE gods that it turns out tits in the end. hno: ive NEVER done this before :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 6 2010, 11:23 AM~18245932
> *yeha im alittle skeptical about the whole ordeal, but im praying to ACE gods that  it turns out tits in the end.  hno: ive NEVER done this before  :biggrin:
> *



Most haven't bro, but until you try it, you won't ever know if you can do it or get close! Good work! :cheesy: 

Trust me, I'm shittin bricks but fk it! I didn't buy a welder for nuttin! :0


----------



## Mr 61 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 6 2010, 10:30 AM~18245085
> *i decided that since i became a car builder over night why not give carpentry a try, built this so i can lift up the rear of the car to replace upper trunk.  im werking BY MYSELF people bare with me
> 
> 
> ...



Are you Mexican


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr 61_@Aug 6 2010, 03:35 PM~18246023
> *Are you Mexican
> *


no im jewish actually. i dont see what that has to do with anything. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr 61 (Apr 10, 2008)

When we work on stuff out here. And someone is crying that the cant lift anymore or pull any more,or push anymore.We tell em are you "Mexican" or "Mexicant" 
I just say that because you have alot of home made tools like we do out here In PASADENA.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr 61_@Aug 6 2010, 04:02 PM~18246189
> *When we work on stuff out here. And someone is crying that the cant lift anymore or pull any more,or push anymore.We tell em are you "Mexican" or "Mexicant"
> I just say that because you have alot of home made tools like we do out here In PASADENA.
> *


oh, lol....whatever gets the job done. :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Fresh brand new rechromed OG 61 chevy bumpers!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 6 2010, 10:30 AM~18245085
> *i decided that since i became a car builder over night why not give carpentry a try, built this so i can lift up the rear of the car to replace upper trunk.  im werking BY MYSELF people bare with me
> 
> 
> ...


damn wheres the bottem of your car :0 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 7 2010, 01:55 AM~18249915
> *damn wheres the bottem of your car  :0  :0  :0
> *


that shit feel out :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

started on this the smorning then ran out of welding gas


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

removed the old metal


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

went to add the new metal and NO GAS IN MY WELDER story of my life


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

this is a great thread. keep up the good work. my motto is SAVE ALL RAGS. this one is quite buildable. and the 4 door was your life saver.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Aug 8 2010, 01:54 AM~18255267
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalac_@Aug 8 2010, 02:56 AM~18255527
> *this is a great thread. keep up the good work. my motto is SAVE ALL RAGS. this one is quite buildable. and the 4 door was your life saver.
> *


i feel the same way dood, save em all.....one at a time.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Lookin good Robbie!

Good...... Job......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Aug 9 2010, 01:23 PM~18264402
> *Lookin good Robbie!
> 
> Good...... Job......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


FILLED MY TANK FOR THE WELDER TODAY, ILL BE BACK AT IT MAYBE TOMORROW NIGHT


----------



## E LOVE (May 12, 2009)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Looken good, still on the beginning stages of mine little nervous of what will be left after sand blasting, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Aug 13 2010, 05:49 PM~18303346
> *Looken good,  still on the beginning stages of mine little nervous of what will be left after sand blasting, keep up the good work  :thumbsup:
> *


i sat on my car for 3 yrs cuz i was nervous. now i just said fuck it. i have no clue what im doing but ima give it my best. 

did a little werk tonight, but nothing major or pic worthy. just wanna get this wedding over with so i can devote more time to my car :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 13 2010, 10:08 PM~18305274
> *did a little werk tonight, but nothing major or pic worthy.  just wanna call off this wedding so i can devote more time to my car  :biggrin:
> *


Fixed that for you ****!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 13 2010, 07:08 PM~18305274
> *i sat on my car for 3 yrs cuz i was nervous.  now i  just said fuck it.  i have no clue what im doing but ima give it my best.
> 
> did a little werk tonight, but nothing major or pic worthy.  just wanna get this wedding over with so i can devote more time to my car  :biggrin:
> *


This is what I felt like too..hahaha


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

got out there for a bit today 

needed to fix this area before i put the rocker support back on


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

then i opened up the POR 15 and went wild....this stuff is very MESSY


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 14 2010, 03:19 PM~18309297
> *then i opened up the POR 15 and went wild....this stuff is very MESSY
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good!


took me bout a week and a half for that shit to wear off my hands after gettin that shit on me


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 14 2010, 06:39 PM~18309646
> *lookin good!
> took me bout a week and a half for that shit to wear off my hands after gettin that shit on me
> *


gas or wd40 or something has to take it off your skin.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 14 2010, 04:44 PM~18309662
> *gas or wd40 or something has to take it off your skin.
> *


i tried laquer thinner and auto paint reducer....notta :happysad:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 14 2010, 04:14 PM~18309758
> *i tried laquer thinner and auto paint reducer....notta :happysad:
> *


latex gloves nicca :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 15 2010, 12:59 AM~18311251
> *latex gloves nicca :biggrin:
> *


i just said it was messy, didnt say i DIDNT WEAR GLOVES :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 14 2010, 01:19 PM~18309297
> *then i opened up the POR 15 and went wild....this stuff is very MESSY
> 
> 
> ...


This acehole is puttin in work!! :cheesy:


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 15 2010, 01:30 AM~18311475
> *i just said it was messy, didnt say i DIDNT WEAR GLOVES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


those diamond grips are thick.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 15 2010, 09:57 AM~18312591
> *those diamond grips are thick.
> *


best gloves ever, i pay $88.50 delivered for a case


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 15 2010, 01:53 AM~18311628
> *This acehole is puttin in work!!  :cheesy:
> *


im trying to get out here and ride, i cant let DETROIT6ACE have all the lime light :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Aug 14 2010, 11:30 PM~18311475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i need to get me some :cheesy: 




ill definitely never get that shit on me again...that sucked!


keep up the good work bro!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

damn u do have a car


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Aug 15 2010, 11:42 AM~18313005
> *damn u do have a car
> *


lol yes i do dave..whats happening :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 15 2010, 11:31 AM~18312941
> *best gloves ever, i pay $88.50 delivered for a case
> *


this tattoo artist that my wife cuts his hair gave her a case of mediums and larges.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 14 2010, 10:30 PM~18311475
> *i just said it was messy, didnt say i DIDNT WEAR GLOVES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I always keep them close in the garage and end up never using them, or I'll start wearing them and then take'em off.....lol


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 15 2010, 09:31 AM~18312941
> *best gloves ever, i pay $88.50 delivered for a case
> *


i'm lucky enough to have a brother that works at Acura...get boxes of these for free !... sucks that sometimes he can only get Large or Xlarge... beggers can't be choosers though


great work on the patch job you did....


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 15 2010, 11:38 AM~18313572
> *i'm lucky enough to have a brother that works at Acura...get boxes of these for free !... sucks that sometimes he can only get Large or Xlarge... beggers can't be choosers though
> great work on the patch job you did....
> *


u need my address? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 15 2010, 10:06 AM~18313712
> *u need my address? :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


X61..send me some while ur at it Luis! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 15 2010, 07:31 AM~18312944
> *im trying to get out here and ride, i cant let DETROIT6ACE have all the lime light :biggrin:
> *


Why, what's he building ?? :wow:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 14 2010, 04:39 PM~18309646
> *lookin good!
> took me bout a week and a half for that shit to wear off my hands after gettin that shit on me
> *


 :roflmao: that shit is lethal. One of my gloves broke and I also wore that shit for about a week after trying gas, paint thinner, laquer thinner, mek, and rubbing alcohol my skin felt like it was going to fall off :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired61+Aug 15 2010, 12:06 PM~18313712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 15 2010, 07:18 PM~18315496
> *Why, what's he building ??  :wow:
> *


hes isnt building shit, hes riding


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 15 2010, 06:05 PM~18316621
> *hes isnt building shit, hes riding
> 
> 
> ...


damn, look at thing next to his ace! :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 15 2010, 10:30 PM~18316868
> *damn, look at thing next to his ace!  :wow:
> *


thats my other buddy


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

that's fresh


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 16 2010, 05:54 AM~18320214
> *that's fresh
> *


that's dope fresh!


----------



## 86illregal (Nov 12, 2007)

Plus that 64 has been built for a long time and that just shows if you build'em right they last


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86illregal_@Aug 16 2010, 10:24 AM~18320676
> *Plus that 64 has been built for a long time and that just shows if you build'em right they last
> *


 :yes: You can say that again...

I met Tommy like 7 years ago. That was the FIRST real street/show Lowrider I saw on the streets here in the Detroit area.

7 years later, the car still looks great and he's one of the crew who built my car and a pretty good friend of mine...

Sorry to hijack Robbie... :biggrin: 

Lookin good Mr. POR15


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Aug 16 2010, 03:01 PM~18322650
> *:yes:  You can say that again...
> 
> I met Tommy like 7 years ago.  That was the FIRST real street/show Lowrider I saw on the streets here in the Detroit area.
> ...


no highjacking....its cool....this is a social club :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

this is all i was able to do tonight


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking Good!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Don't say that's all u got done. Any progress is good progress


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

the weather must be starting to cool down in Detroit!...heat index here still in the 100's...sucks...cant wait till it starts coolin down a little


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 17 2010, 08:07 PM~18337164
> *Don't say that's all u got done. Any progress is good progress
> *


let me rephrase if I may..

"Some progress is better than no progress"


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

NICE


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 17 2010, 04:50 PM~18336427
> *this is all i was able to do tonight
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Aug 17 2010, 10:20 PM~18337296
> *the weather must be starting to cool down in Detroit!...heat index here still in the 100's...sucks...cant wait till it starts coolin down a little
> *


its cooled down alot MOE, its still around low 80s but NO HUMIDITY. it was the main reason i havent been doing much.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 17 2010, 10:07 PM~18337164
> *Don't say that's all u got done. Any progress is good progress
> *


yeah your right jimmy, this is my first piece of real metal im putting BACK ON the car, im excited :biggrin: i just cant cutting away....i wont have a car left if i do that


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

u know i seem to be right alot :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

was able to put in alittle werk today started on this GEM of a rocker


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

found some rott when i stood it on end DANG


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

no biggie


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

this is what came out , IM NO FABRICATOR BUT I KNOW WHAT I WANT


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

GETTING STARTED ON THAT METAL HUH ! TAKING MINE APART ,TO GET HER SANDBLASTED!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Aug 22 2010, 02:36 PM~18375903
> *GETTING STARTED ON THAT METAL HUH ! TAKING MINE APART ,TO GET HER SANDBLASTED!
> *


yeah i had too, im at that point now. i have the donor completely chopped up, and if i keep cutting away at the car there will be nothing left :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

THIS IS A BUILD TO WATCH    



WHAT COLOR YOU GOING ?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Aug 22 2010, 07:12 PM~18377432
> *THIS IS A BUILD TO WATCH
> WHAT COLOR YOU GOING ?
> *


in very indecisive so in the werds of DETROIT 6 ACE.............ask me next week :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 22 2010, 10:22 AM~18375805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any way you can take more pics of the whole rocker? I'm curious as to how many parts go together to make it.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Want to work on mine too!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Aug 23 2010, 08:52 PM~18387124
> *Want to work on mine too!
> *


If we were closer I'd help, I'm always willing to lend a hand, I don't know what I'm doing 82% of the time but I love this shit. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 23 2010, 08:49 PM~18387086
> *Any way you can take more pics of the whole rocker?  I'm curious as to how many parts go together to make it.
> *


Your rocker is slightly different then mine


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 23 2010, 10:48 PM~18388527
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 23 2010, 08:45 PM~18388493
> *If we were closer I'd help, I'm always willing to lend a hand, I don't know what I'm doing 82% of the time but I love this shit.  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:
It's topics like these that make me want to get something old and crusty and just give it a go :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIX1RAG, Jeff Rohrer

church jeff whats up dood :wave:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

its topics like this that makes me open the garage door and smile :yes: knowing i aint got a rusty turd like this a-hole :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: j/p.its getting there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Aug 25 2010, 02:40 PM~18404914
> *its topics like this that makes me open the garage door and smile :yes: knowing i aint got a rusty turd like this a-hole :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot: j/p.its getting there homie :thumbsup:
> *


Damn! I'm in the same boat :uh: Wouldn't have it any other way :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

recieved my inner rocker supports from DR409.COM today....im not impressed at all....$100 shipped.....i got fisted :angry:

i also just checked to see if they fit.....THEY DONT.....1/2" too tall......HOLY HEBREWS they suck at this "selling restoration products"


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 28 2010, 05:17 PM~18429121
> *recieved my inner rocker supports from DR409.COM today....im not impressed at all....$100 shipped.....i got fisted :angry:
> 
> i also just checked to see if they fit.....THEY DONT.....1/2" too tall......HOLY HEBREWS they suck at this "selling restoration products"
> *



Any pics? You couldn't make your own?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 28 2010, 10:48 PM~18430067
> *Any pics? You couldn't make your own?
> *


ill post pics tomorrow, yes i cood have made my own but i was hoping to save time....


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Hurry up!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Aug 29 2010, 12:32 AM~18430723
> * Hurry up!
> *


im trying im trying......whats the rush? got something for me? :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

nothing too exciting, still werking on the rocker. i remade that little insert. didnt like the 1st one


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i need a bigger garage


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 30 2010, 04:53 PM~18444064
> *i need a bigger garage
> 
> 
> ...


x 2


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 30 2010, 03:52 PM~18444060
> *nothing too exciting, still werking on the rocker.  i remade that little insert.  didnt like the 1st one
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S LITTLE SHIT LIKE THIS THAT MAKE ME BELIEVE THAT THIS ACE IS GONNA BE SICK AS FUCK.......

WHAT'S UP ROBBIE?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 31 2010, 12:04 AM~18446681
> *IT'S LITTLE SHIT LIKE THIS THAT MAKE ME BELIEVE THAT THIS ACE IS GONNA BE SICK AS FUCK.......
> 
> WHAT'S UP ROBBIE?
> *


not much pete, 12 days till i get married and then i can get back on this ace alittle more. 
after almost 4 yrs, i wanna drive it already.... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 31 2010, 04:31 AM~18448272
> *not much pete, 12 days till i get married and then i can get back on this ace alittle more.
> after almost 4 yrs, i wanna drive it already.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Aug 30 2010, 08:00 PM~18446626
> *x 2
> *


X3..I do have RV parking which is nice room..


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 30 2010, 07:53 PM~18444064
> *i need a bigger garage
> 
> 
> ...


lol, looks like my garage...car parts and my daughter's toys. Plus we have a shed for our mower, weedeater, leaf blower, her wagon, and her powerwheels. She says it's her garage she just let's me put stuff in there lol.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 31 2010, 02:52 PM~18451259
> *lol, looks like my garage...car parts and my daughter's toys. Plus we have a shed for our mower, weedeater, leaf blower, her wagon, and her powerwheels. She says it's her garage she just let's me put stuff in there lol.
> *


i got a shed comimg, nothing huge but itll clear up some room. i plan on werking out there this winter and i dont want to move shit in and out the garage in the cold


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 31 2010, 02:12 PM~18451442
> *i got a shed comimg, nothing huge but itll clear up some room. i plan on werking out there this winter and i dont want to move shit in and out the garage in the cold
> *



I KNOW THAT FEELING :nosad: N Its Not Fun. :angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 25 2010, 03:46 PM~18403465
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIX1RAG, Jeff Rohrer
> 
> ...


Boredom


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

got out there for a bit today, didnt do awhole lot but its something 

started cleaning up the wheel housing to see what i had


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

used masking tape for a guide line, i dont have a steady hand


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

finally got the lip cut away and ill be attaching it monday


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

the outta no where my CAR TRIED TO GET ME


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 3 2010, 11:36 PM~18482704
> *wheel housing from the 4 door donor.....nice pretty and solid mmmmmmm
> 
> 
> ...


that's about how the wheelhousing on my 4 door rear clip are. On my hardtop the driver's side is really fucked, when you open the gas door there's hug holes in there.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 3 2010, 10:40 PM~18482734
> *the outta no where my CAR TRIED TO GET ME
> 
> 
> ...


Too much info.. What is this, a soap opera? :biggrin: 

I'll prob be over around NOON...

And a suprise guest may even stop by. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Sep 4 2010, 08:58 AM~18484729
> *Too much info.. What is this, a soap opera?  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll prob be over around NOON...
> ...


Soap opera? :biggrin: 
Fuck yeah.....days of my life


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 3 2010, 08:40 PM~18482734
> *the outta no where my CAR TRIED TO GET ME
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i hate getting cuts on my hands..the worst one's ..that's why they say , blood ,sweat ,and tears :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 3 2010, 08:40 PM~18482734
> *the outta no where my CAR TRIED TO GET ME
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin attention whore gotta cut urself to keep the topic interesting loloolololol


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2010, 03:43 PM~18492512
> *fuckin attention whore gotta cut urself to keep the topic interesting loloolololol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2010, 02:43 PM~18492512
> *fuckin attention whore gotta cut urself to keep the topic interesting loloolololol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 5 2010, 06:11 PM~18492622
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


this is a representation to "GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT"


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 5 2010, 06:40 PM~18493272
> *this is a representation to "GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT"
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 6 2010, 02:53 AM~18495982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

got a little done today not much but heres some pics, used the 1" masking tape as a guide


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

heres the lip tacked in, i had a bucket of water and a rag with me the whole time to avoid warp age


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i learned a few things on this side so ill apply them to the next side 

ill be tackling the inner side of the wheel housing in a few weeks, getting married sunday so i wont have time for the car


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 6 2010, 01:43 PM~18498774
> *i learned a few things on this side so ill apply them to the next side
> 
> ill be tackling the inner side of the wheel housing in a few weeks, getting married sunday so i wont have time for the car
> *


nice work!....good luck on the marriage/wedding :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Get married in the garage. I do only takes a few seconds


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 6 2010, 08:25 PM~18500492
> *Get married in the garage. I do only takes a few seconds
> *


Lol well she has told me to "GO FUCK YOUR CAR" a few times :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 6 2010, 06:31 PM~18500536
> *Lol well she has told me to "GO FUCK YOUR CAR" a few times  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Lmao


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 6 2010, 08:31 PM~18500536
> *Lol well she has told me to "GO FUCK YOUR CAR" a few times  :biggrin:
> *


tell her "Fur line the tailpipe and I might" lol, fuck em up everytime.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 6 2010, 06:51 PM~18501924
> *tell her "Fur line the tailpipe and I might" lol, fuck em up everytime.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

can you post a pic of the back of your car ,were the top goes..i want to see how it looks or do i need to replace a piece..lmk would appreciate it


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Its gettin there homie :thumbsup: when I get back I'm comin over and ridin a wheelie down your street!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 7 2010, 09:26 PM~18510048
> *can you post a pic of the back of your car ,were the top goes..i want to see how it looks or do i need to replace a piece..lmk would appreciate it
> *


Ill take a pic of any area of the car u need homie. U need a pic of the sail panel? Where the hinges are mounted?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 7 2010, 07:02 PM~18510349
> *Ill take a pic of any area of the car u need homie. U need a pic of the sail panel? Where the hinges are mounted?
> *



Yeah all your parts are seperated a box somewhere?

Tomarrows the big day! I'll be rolling solo due to certain circumstances! Maybe Willie Doe will be my date .. ha hah hah ahhhahhahahahahh


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Sep 11 2010, 12:23 PM~18540725
> *Yeah all your parts are seperated a box somewhere?
> 
> Tomarrows the big day! I'll be rolling solo due to certain circumstances! Maybe Willie Doe will be my date .. ha hah hah ahhhahhahahahahh
> *


yeah i cant wait till its over, then i can get back on this car with NO INTERRUPTIONS


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Sep 11 2010, 12:23 PM~18540725
> *Yeah all your parts are seperated a box somewhere?
> 
> Tomarrows the big day! I'll be rolling solo due to certain circumstances! Maybe Willie Doe will be my date .. ha hah hah ahhhahhahahahahh
> *


Fat chicks need love too :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 11 2010, 01:26 PM~18541725
> *yeah i cant wait till its over, then i can get back on this car with NO INTERRUPTIONS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


thats what u think...lol..u did say u were getting marriend didnt u? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Sep 11 2010, 12:23 PM~18540725
> *Yeah all your parts are seperated a box somewhere?
> 
> Tomarrows the big day! I'll be rolling solo due to certain circumstances! Maybe Willie Doe will be my date .. ha hah hah ahhhahhahahahahh
> *


Fat chicks neeed love too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gangsta333 (Sep 11, 2010)

aye man your ride is starting to finally come together good work.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta333_@Sep 11 2010, 04:39 PM~18542048
> *aye man your ride is starting to finally come together good work.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks I'm trying.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 7 2010, 07:02 PM~18510349
> *Ill take a pic of any area of the car u need homie. U need a pic of the sail panel? Where the hinges are mounted?
> *


 :0 yeah ,were the hinges are mounted ! also do happen to have a template of the side were all the moldings are at ,this mutha who had it first mad all kinds of holes :angry: thankz homie !


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 14 2010, 02:29 AM~18561973
> *:0 yeah ,were the hinges are mounted ! also do happen to have a template  of the side were all the moldings are at ,this mutha who had it first mad all kinds of holes :angry: thankz homie !
> *


i dont have a template, i cood possibly make you one :biggrin: ill get pics for you tonight if i can make it out in the garage homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey acehole, get back to the build and stop getting married! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 14 2010, 08:05 AM~18562620
> *Hey acehole, get back to the build and stop getting married! :biggrin:
> *


 I'll be back at it in a few days I'm hoping. I'm trying to acquire a shed and prepare for the winter days. I'm more focused on that at the moment. I need to get ready. Michigan winters are cold.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 14 2010, 11:15 AM~18563413
> *I'll be back at it in a few days I'm hoping. I'm trying to acquire a shed and prepare for the winter days. I'm more focused on that at the moment. I need to get ready. Michigan winters are cold.
> *


get the 7x7 or 8x10 rubbermaid shed from home depot. they're durable mine has been through a wind storm and ice storm. It it get dirty is pressure washes easy, takes about 2 hours to put together if you have a few people to help out.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 14 2010, 06:05 AM~18562620
> *Hey acehole, get back to the build and stop getting married! :biggrin:
> *


did i just tell you the same thing last month?..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 14 2010, 11:31 AM~18565499
> *did i just tell you the same thing last month?..
> *


Lol, yep I did the same thing, been slow on my stuff here for a minute and busy with work!


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 14 2010, 02:28 AM~18562414
> *i dont have a template, i cood possibly make you one :biggrin:  ill get pics for you tonight if i can make it out in the garage homie
> *


thankz homie ! when you can


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 14 2010, 05:21 PM~18568566
> *thankz homie ! when you can
> *


very nice work , props homie !!!! u need a lot of patience on this , but is comming better evry day


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Sep 16 2010, 07:01 PM~18585417
> *very nice work , props homie !!!! u need a lot of patience on this , but is comming better evry day
> *


Thanks dood, I try to be patient but it gets frustrating sometimes. I was out there for 2 hours yesterday, got irritated so I shut the door and went inside.


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 16 2010, 05:21 PM~18585856
> *Thanks dood, I try to be patient but it gets frustrating sometimes. I was out there for 2 hours yesterday, got irritated so I shut the door and went inside.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 16 2010, 09:18 PM~18586182
> *:yessad:
> *


Ima get those pics for you this weekend homie.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

made it back out there for a bit tonight


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i read that braces were for rookies.....SO I ADDED MORE


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

found some rust EWWWWWW


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

all fixed


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Sep 17 2010, 04:36 PM~18593765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is lookin real good man...keep it up!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 17 2010, 05:37 PM~18593773
> *i read that braces were for rookies.....SO I ADDED MORE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

good metal work homie! no extra money so im going to make a cart this week !keep up the good work :thumbsup: thankz for those pics..im going to make some drains for the back ..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 21 2010, 11:55 PM~18627833
> *good metal work homie! no extra money so im going to make a cart this week !keep up the good work :thumbsup: thankz for those pics..im going to make some drains for the back ..
> *


thanks, ill be back at it this weekend. i have some pics from last weekend i havent posted yet


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

eeee!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 22 2010, 04:31 AM~18629675
> *thanks, ill be back at it this weekend. i have some pics from last weekend i havent posted yet
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

before i decided i was satisfied where the new inner wheel housing section was to do, i test fitted other pieces of the puzzle


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

all tacked in driver side is SOLID


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

time for the passenger side, and once this is done. the trunk section will go in


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i went ahead and opened up the passenger side quarter section. i wanted to see what i was dealing with


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

wasnt too bad compared to the driverside


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

cut this open too....i have to replace this lip also


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

donor piece for the passenger side inner wheel housing. this will be tacked in tomorrow night


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

thats all she wrote folks.....tune back in tomorrow for another segment :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 23 2010, 04:45 PM~18644456
> *thats all she wrote folks.....tune back in tomorrow for another segment  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

didnt get as far as i wanted to tonight but its a step forward i finished welded the driverside and started smoothing it i also started fixing the passenger side


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks like your jigsaw puzzle is takin shape :biggrin: better get that trunk in soon!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Sep 25 2010, 10:25 AM~18658250
> *Looks like your jigsaw puzzle is takin shape :biggrin: better get that trunk in soon!!
> *


maybe another week or two if the weather can hold up. its starting to get cold


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 27 2010, 02:32 AM~18670711
> *maybe another week or two if the weather can hold up.  its starting to get cold
> *


 :0 

Damn, it's gonna be 105 here man..can't wait for it to stop


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 27 2010, 11:59 AM~18671830
> *:0
> 
> Damn, it's gonna be 105 here man..can't wait for it to stop
> *


lol


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

puttin in some serious work there homie keep it up!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 30 2010, 01:00 AM~18698161
> *puttin in some serious work there homie keep it up!
> *


thanks ill have more done and more pics tomorrow night as long as the weather doesnt get too cold


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

looken good :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

got out there for a few hours tonight. i havent been out there all week. this is what i did 

RUST-B-GONE


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

all sealed up, i warped this side a bit so now i need to massage it alittle


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

got this all sealed up too, gonna POR-15 it and then itll be ready for the quarter section


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

also test fittied my rocker. this should be on soon also.


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 1 2010, 08:12 PM~18715124
> *all sealed up, i warped this side a bit so now i need to massage it alittle
> 
> 
> ...


dame fool you doing it on your back deck..you rollin like that ..lol...real talk when you took out the floors ..the front do they have spot weld bye the fire wall...lmk


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Oct 2 2010, 12:32 AM~18715694
> *dame fool you doing it on your back deck..you rollin like that ..lol...real talk when you took out the floors  ..the front do they have spot weld bye the fire wall...lmk
> *


 :roflmao: no thats not my deck....i built a bench and recycled a bunch of wood from werk. :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yes theres spot welds by the firewall but i just cut the floor as close as i cood and ground the rest out :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 2 2010, 06:09 AM~18716993
> *:roflmao: no thats not my deck....i built a bench and recycled a bunch of wood from werk.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yes theres spot welds by the firewall but i just cut the floor as close as i cood and ground the rest out  :biggrin:
> *


KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

lookin good!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 30 2010, 04:29 AM~18699231
> *thanks ill have more done and more pics tomorrow night as long as the weather doesnt get too cold*


You may want to look into one of these with your temperature sensitive ass.

Winters coming and you have lots of work to put in still.












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 4 2010, 04:15 PM~18732746
> *You may want to look into one of these with your temperature sensitive ass.
> 
> Winters coming and you have lots of work to put in still.
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

aye bro did you take the floors out of your ace ! did you take off the braces off first or left them on ! i never took off floors before replaced them before but never the hole floor !lmk


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Oct 4 2010, 09:38 PM~18735332
> *aye bro did you take the floors out of your ace ! did you take off the braces off first or left them on ! i never took off floors before replaced them before but never the hole floor !lmk
> *


Every thing was rotted to shit. I took a sawzall and started hacking away. Took it all out at once. On my donor however I busted the floor away at the spot welds to release it from the braces. The braces were still good, the floor was shot. It was alot of werk but I saved the braces.


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 4 2010, 07:02 PM~18735636
> *Every thing was rotted to shit. I took a sawzall and started hacking away. Took it all out at once. On my donor however I busted the floor away at the spot welds to release it from the braces. The braces were still good, the floor was shot. It was alot of werk but I saved the braces.
> *


oh ok ...thats what i was thinking i looked at the braces and there saveable also ,cut out a piece in the back also !


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 1 2010, 11:11 PM~18715117
> *got out there for a few hours tonight. i havent been out there all week.  this is what i did
> 
> RUST-B-GONE
> ...


Nice werk Robbie!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2010, 12:19 AM~18737206
> *Nice werk Robbie!
> *


hey whats up dood :wave: glad you could you stop in :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

I'll come over long as you have marsh mellows!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

whats happening !


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Oct 6 2010, 09:22 PM~18754581
> *whats happening !
> *


nothing until friday night, last week when i was fitting my rocker i noticed the front section of the driverside quarter section of the tub was sagging so ima tackle that friday night so i can get my rocker on


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

i hear you ..going to start cutting the rockers also! hno:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

Damn Robbie, You've got your hands full with this one. Awesome work! Keep the progress pics coming!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 24 2010, 12:52 AM~18891548
> *Damn Robbie, You've got your hands full with this one.  Awesome work!  Keep the progress pics coming!!!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Your takin b s advice and get rid of it and buy another Lincoln... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: j/p


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Oct 25 2010, 05:30 AM~18900490
> *Your takin b s advice and get rid of it and buy another Lincoln... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick: j/p
> *


nope gonna trade it for a G-BODY :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

If this fool so much as thinks about getting a cleaner shell I'm going to punch him right in the mouth. I've been telling him that for years now. :buttkick:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 26 2010, 06:20 PM~18914610
> *If this fool so much as thinks about getting a cleaner shell I'm going to punch him right in the mouth. I've been telling him that for years now. :buttkick:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: my shit is rust free dummie


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what's good homie !


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Oct 26 2010, 11:35 PM~18917740
> *what's good homie !
> *


nothing much, just trying to keep the ball rolling...whats been going on with you?


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 26 2010, 06:20 PM~18914610
> *If this fool so much as thinks about getting a cleaner shell I'm going to punch him right in the mouth. I've been telling him that for years now. :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

any update pics


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Oct 27 2010, 11:19 PM~18926859
> *any update pics
> *


no, its getting cold here, i think my season is over


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 28 2010, 02:32 AM~18929027
> *no, its getting cold here, i think my season is over
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: get a heater!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 28 2010, 09:58 PM~18935056
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: get a heater!
> *


i have one, i have a woodbuner, been sitting OUTSIDE IN FRONT of the garage for 3 yrs, never hooked it up :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 29 2010, 01:33 AM~18938305
> *i have one, i have a woodbuner, been sitting OUTSIDE IN FRONT of the garage for 3 yrs, never hooked it up  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA (Oct 25, 2010)

*BUMP FOR THE HOMIE...LOOKEN GOOD*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ST8SGVRIDA_@Oct 30 2010, 09:42 AM~18945973
> *BUMP FOR THE HOMIE...LOOKEN GOOD
> *


thanks, i shortened my ford 9" last night, gonna shorten my axles next ill get pics up in a bit


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:uh: fool is too scared to work on his shit that's all :0 :biggrin: oh yeah pussy


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

:biggrin: Any new progress????


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Nov 3 2010, 03:22 PM~18976275
> *:biggrin:  Any new progress????
> *


not lately, im regrouping and re planning


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 3 2010, 03:30 PM~18976331
> *not lately, im regrouping and re planning
> *


No....your broke.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Nov 3 2010, 04:51 PM~18976850
> *No....your broke.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


happens to all married dudes. :angry:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what up homie , hows those rockers coming !


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Nov 3 2010, 11:53 PM~18980232
> *what up homie , hows those rockers coming !
> *


no progress, im on hold...


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Nov 3 2010, 12:22 PM~18976275
> *:biggrin:  Any new progress????
> *



X61 GREAT WORK, KEEP IT UP


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for the encouragement lol... i decided to save my 64 rag, instead of selling it off...


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

thankz for the info homie! aye when you get a chance post a pic of your back area bye the windows ,did you take off your back window area !


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Your floors look like there comming out good, I bet you cant wait to be done with all the metal work, I know i cant wait.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 4 2010, 01:15 PM~18732746
> *You may want to look into one of these with your temperature sensitive ass.
> 
> Winters coming and you have lots of work to put in still.
> ...


i want on eof those for my garage :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Nov 9 2010, 09:52 PM~19028814
> *thankz for the info homie! aye when you get a chance post a pic of your back area bye the windows ,did you take off your back window area !
> *


Which area you talking about? The lower end where the floors go?


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 9 2010, 08:11 PM~19029521
> *Which area you talking about? The lower end where the floors go?
> *


ya !


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Nov 9 2010, 11:16 PM~19029571
> *ya !
> *


Ok I'll try to get out there tonight


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 10 2010, 05:22 AM~19032070
> *Ok I'll try to get out there tonight
> *


I'm just going to call bullshit now and get it out of the way. You know it's far to cold for your sensitive ass to be out there in your latex gloves. :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 10 2010, 09:12 PM~19036834
> *I'm just going to call bullshit now and get it out of the way. You know it's far to cold for your sensitive ass to be out there in your latex gloves. :cheesy:
> *


Lol u know me all too well. I'll stop and grab a hot chocolate first :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 10 2010, 05:36 PM~19037022
> *Lol u know me all too well. I'll stop and grab a hot chocolate first  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

dump some baileys in that hot coco! lol


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Nov 12 2010, 06:51 AM~19049644
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: what you laughing at? go werk on YOUR ace for a change :0 :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

I was out tues night workin on the cross member.... :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

trying to get some money together, and i was bored so i played doctor


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

had this laying around, so it was time to use it.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

what a night, im beat....this is as far as i got.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i hate repop metal, i sectioned this to make my 4 door rocker a 2 door rocker and i couldnt clamp the shit cuz the new metal was thinner ......JUNK


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

its just clamped there, i havent welded anything yet.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Looken good :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 13 2010, 09:55 PM~19062461
> *what a night, im beat....this is as far as i got.
> 
> 
> ...



that looks awesome man!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 14 2010, 01:47 PM~19064661
> *that looks awesome man!
> *


Thanks i'ma clamp up the rest of the parts before I weld it just to make sure it lines up sweet


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 14 2010, 10:57 AM~19064718
> *Thanks i'ma clamp up the rest of the parts before I weld it just to make sure it lines up sweet
> *


that's what I always do


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 13 2010, 09:59 PM~19062480
> *its just clamped there, i havent welded anything yet.
> 
> 
> ...


she's getting there homie ! i started on the driver side rockers already !


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm feeling pretty good about it. I need a small section of the fire wall near the driverside body mount. Mine has a little rott. I gotta find that section


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 16 2010, 05:51 PM~19085591
> *I'm feeling pretty good about it. I need a small section of the fire wall near the driverside body mount. Mine has a little rott. I gotta find that section
> *


 ur work is junk all junk. hater :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 16 2010, 10:30 PM~19086530
> *ur work is junk all junk. hater  :thumbsdown:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Nov 19 2010, 10:44 PM~19115515
> *  :cheesy:
> *


still junk. :barf:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

is this u robbie :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 21 2010, 12:32 AM~19121342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah im the black guy spinning :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

didnt get much done last weekend, GOODTIMES and MAJESTICS stopped by


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 21 2010, 06:02 PM~19125643
> *didnt get much done last weekend, GOODTIMES and MAJESTICS stopped by
> 
> 
> ...


too much motivation for one area, get busy son! :biggrin:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 20 2010, 10:28 PM~19121786
> *yeah im the black guy spinning  :roflmao:
> *


no i maent u are the white bitch. getting screw. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

ha u wish you were black


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

whats good bro


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 16 2010, 07:51 PM~19085591
> *I'm feeling pretty good about it. I need a small section of the fire wall near the driverside body mount. Mine has a little rott. I gotta find that section
> *


hit me up if you cant find it , you know i gots it


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 21 2010, 08:56 PM~19126997
> *whats good bro
> *


Nothing really. Just pushing forward on this car while I try to come up with more money. After you and I talked a few things happened so I'm stuck at the moment.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

put in a little werk, been werking on this rocker


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

used the end of the OG rocker cuz it had the recess in it


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

its all ground down, ill let filler do the rest


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

im also happy with the gaps


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIX1RAG, fons


i see you lurking


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SIX1RAG, Venom62, fons

u still here??? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 21 2010, 02:02 PM~19125643
> *didnt get much done last weekend, GOODTIMES and MAJESTICS stopped by
> 
> 
> ...


nice ranflas :cheesy:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

is tha u robbie. :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

got out there for a bit, it was cold 










then an hour later


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

was messing with that inner support from show-cars.com. im giving up and taking the lose....theres no hope...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

so i went on to this little piece of juicy goodness, its the rest of the other convertible support that comes off the quarter section, im gonna replace the whole bottom section but wanted to leave a piece in tack to maintain my dimension. ill finish this up tonight


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

also werked on the front quarter section, i HATE repop shit and this little overlap wasnt gonna cut it, so i kept the corner piece off the OG 4 door i cut up and sectioned it in for a sharper look.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

fucking COLD


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

got this piece buttoned up and POR-15ed the inside of the rocker, tommaorw it should be on


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

looking good , you know you didnt have to deal with the cold , :biggrin:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

u are doing real good robbie. but u are still a hater :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 26 2010, 08:57 PM~19171196
> *u are doing real good robbie. but u are still a hater :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 26 2010, 09:57 PM~19171196
> *u are doing real good robbie. but u are still a hater :biggrin:
> *


I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 21 2010, 06:02 PM~19125643
> *didnt get much done last weekend, GOODTIMES and MAJESTICS stopped by
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats a pic for motivation right there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

was alittle warm today, got out there late but i got out there and did a few things

i decided to "86" the inner supports i bawt amd took the lose of $100, i decided to use tube for the inner support, if it dont werk and my car caves in then ill know it didnt werk


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

put a spot weld every 2" on top and on the side.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

the screw you see where to hold it in place and help draw it tight at the other end where i couldnt get a clamp


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

test fitted again because i have no idea what the fuck im doing so i wanna be right


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

gap looks good to me


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i dont know how im going to fix this yet any ideas please feel free to give input


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

fixed this little area


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

more test fitting


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

thats it, just gotta weld it in solid and ill finally have a rocker attached to the car


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

Looking good Bro Keep up the good Work..... And dont fool your self seems to me you know what you doin. :wow:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 21 2010, 05:02 PM~19125643
> *didnt get much done last weekend, GOODTIMES and MAJESTICS and "OTHERS" stopped by
> 
> 
> ...


FIXED... Great pic.. Who was the photographer? :biggrin: 

Startin to come together little by little.. Good progress though! Can't wait to help drop that trunk/package tray in!

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 29 2010, 10:30 AM~19188697
> *FIXED... Great pic.. Who was the photographer?  :biggrin:
> 
> Startin to come together little by little.. Good progress though! Can't wait to help drop that trunk/package tray in!
> ...


As soon as I finish this rocker, the trunk I think I next.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

looken good :thumbsup: hope to work on mine this week, its been cold up here too. it was in the teens last week


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Nov 29 2010, 11:51 AM~19189061
> *looken good  :thumbsup: hope to work on mine this week, its been cold up here too. it was in the teens last week
> *


Yeah I'm wishing I would have hooked up my woodburner now.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 29 2010, 11:02 AM~19189139
> *Yeah I'm wishing I would have hooked up my woodburner now.
> *


Well here's a small bit of advice...

I've been telling you to hook it up for the past 2 months at least...

Try moving some of your attention away from a GRAVEDIGGER and more toward HEAT in your garage!


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 29 2010, 10:30 AM~19189601
> *Well here's a small bit of advice...
> 
> I've been telling you to hook it up for the past 2 months at least...
> ...


x61 :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Robbie just needs a set of man hands. Them little pink girl hands he has will never survive the cold. :cheesy:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Is that whats under those pussys gloves that he wears.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Nov 30 2010, 08:01 AM~19198783
> *Is that whats under those pussys gloves that he wears.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont have to wash grease and grime of my hands when im done werking....WHOS LAUGHING NOW :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

That's how you keep your cup of coco clean...I get it now. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Nov 30 2010, 02:21 PM~19200690
> *That's how you keep your cup of coco clean...I get it now. :biggrin:
> *


U back again :biggrin:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 30 2010, 12:51 PM~19201342
> *U back again  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 30 2010, 09:33 PM~19204186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You lost? :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

any updates ! got to see yours to keep me motivated! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Nov 30 2010, 10:42 PM~19204821
> *any updates ! got to see yours to keep me motivated! :biggrin:
> *


Soon, I only get 1 day a week. Usually Friday nights is my time so it's a slow process


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

.......................


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

how slow is this process ready what next year or year after that


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Dec 1 2010, 12:58 PM~19209160
> *how slow is this process ready what next year or year after that
> *


Atleast 6 more Years can't rush perfection and I talk to much shit to bring out a half stepped car :biggrin:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 1 2010, 01:36 PM~19209817
> *and I talk to much shit to bring out a half stepped car  :biggrin:
> *


I know that's right + there is already to many of those in Michigan as it is.

I am not bashing anyone in particular BUT if the chinas fit wear em ! :biggrin: 

You do need to get going just a little faster though .... :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC_@Dec 1 2010, 04:40 PM~19210741
> *I know that's right + there is already to many of those in Michigan as it is.
> 
> I am not bashing anyone in particular BUT if the chinas fit wear em !  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: i wish i had more time, between the kids and everything theres no time.  

im pushing for late summer thou to have ALL the metal werk done. if i can achieve that. ill be out next summer for sure.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 1 2010, 02:34 PM~19211840
> *:biggrin: i wish i had more time, between the kids and everything theres no time.
> 
> im pushing for late summer thou to have ALL the metal werk done.  if i can achieve that. ill be out next summer for sure.
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 1 2010, 05:34 PM~19211840
> *:biggrin: i wish i had more time, between the kids and everything theres no time.
> 
> im pushing for late summer thou to have ALL the metal werk done.  if i can achieve that. ill be out next summer for sure.
> *


That's no excuse I have kids too BUT they love going to the Bat Cave with me so I guess I got lucky. Plus, they stay out of the way while we're there and I just bought them those bikes so they are really out of the way now.

That's the best way though, set realistic goals rather than rush it and have it come out half ass done. :biggrin:


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 1 2010, 05:34 PM~19211840
> *:biggrin: i wish i had more time, between the kids and everything theres no time.
> 
> im pushing for late summer thou to have ALL the metal werk done.  if i can achieve that. ill be out next summer for sure.
> *



dam u got kids never knew that one


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Dec 2 2010, 01:16 PM~19218967
> *dam u got kids never knew that one
> *


Just 3 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

scored some power windows, i have the fronts and all the wiring also


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 5 2010, 01:21 PM~19245096
> *scored some power windows, i have the fronts and all the wiring also
> 
> 
> ...


nice.that mean ur a lazy guy. :biggrin: cant crank ur windows :dunno:  :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 5 2010, 04:30 PM~19245153
> *nice.that mean ur a lazy guy. :biggrin: cant crank ur windows :dunno:    :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


no it mean IM COOLER THEN YOU


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 11 2010, 04:17 PM~19302449
> *no it mean IM COOLER THEN YOU
> *


I GUESS UR RIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 11 2010, 04:17 PM~19302449
> *no it mean IM COOLER THEN YOU
> *


I GUESS UR RIGHT. :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 12 2010, 06:25 PM~19308838
> *I GUESS UR RIGHT.  :biggrin:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what u up to !


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Dec 16 2010, 05:12 AM~19341022
> *what u up to !
> *


keeping warm, temps here range from 7 degrees to 21 degrees :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 16 2010, 06:27 AM~19341149
> *keeping warm, temps here range from 7 degrees to 21 degrees  :biggrin:
> *


1/2 inch sheet of ice on the roads this morning here.


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

crank up those wood stoves ! :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

:biggrin: What ever happened to this guy and the build? I heard he traded the 61 for a 63 olds and never looked back!???? :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

bump for the homie !


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Jan 8 2011, 12:20 AM~19536120
> *bump for the homie !
> *


whats up dood, been too cold to do anything....


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 8 2011, 05:56 AM~19538228
> *whats up dood, I'm too much of a pansy to work when it's below 60 degrees because my pussy hurts in winter....
> *


Fixed that for you ya sissy. :biggrin: 

I've been putting in 8-12 hours a day with no heater and the door wide open and I'm still alive. Suck it up and step away from you online gaming and make some shit happen slacker. :twak:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 8 2011, 07:36 AM~19538548
> *Fixed that for you ya sissy. :biggrin:
> 
> I've been putting in 8-12 hours a day with no heater and the door wide open and I'm still alive. Suck it up and step away from you online gaming  and make some shit happen slacker. :twak:
> *




....ring.....ring......

......"hello'?......

...what are you doing?...


............."playing World of Warcraft".....


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jan 8 2011, 11:38 AM~19538774
> *....ring.....ring......
> 
> ......"hello'?......
> ...


I haven't played video games in ages. Been fucking with that sweet 63 rag we picked up. It's all gone now. Back to the garage I go. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 19 2011, 07:18 AM~19637233
> *I haven't played video games in ages. Been fucking with that sweet 63 rag we picked up. It's all gone now. Back to the garage I go.  :biggrin:
> *


It's not summer yet so I know you aren't going anywhere near that garage. :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jan 19 2011, 07:18 AM~19637233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rimshot: :run: :drama: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :run: :run:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm going to let him slide tonight. I don't even feel like dealing with this single digit temp bullshit anymore today. I'm just going to drink my hot coco.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 21 2011, 10:23 PM~19662988
> *I'm going to let him slide tonight. I don't even feel like dealing with this single digit temp bullshit anymore today. I'm just going to drink my hot coco.
> *


It's currently 4 degrees dood. WTF! It's 75 rightnow in Phoenix


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 21 2011, 09:23 PM~19662988
> *I'm going to let him slide tonight. I don't even feel like dealing with this single digit temp bullshit anymore today. I'm just going to drink my hot coco.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 21 2011, 10:52 PM~19663252
> *It's currently 4 degrees dood. WTF! It's 75 rightnow in Phoenix
> *


And this is helping me how??? :angry:


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

TTT for 61's


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

fuck its cold outside...pics in a bit


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 30 2011, 04:05 PM~19737795
> *fuck its cold outside...pics in a bit
> *


How do you know? Your old lady must have told you to take out the garbage. :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 30 2011, 05:46 PM~19737978
> *How do you know? Your old lady must have told you to take out the garbage. :cheesy:
> *


nah, i manned up and decided to put in some werk  

rocker is mostly welded in, its pretty straight, my door gaps are real nice and i test fitted my floor braces for squareness....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

in some spots where i couldnt get a clamp to pull the rocker to the car, i drilled and tapped a few spots for a 10-24 bolt. pulled the it tight nicely, same method i used when i put that inner brace in my rocker.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

heres where im going to have to get creative....it gonna need to look nice


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Lookin good... :thumbsup: you must of had the grill going again..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Holy shit. You must have found those insulated latex gloves finally. About time you got out there and did something. :h5:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 30 2011, 06:34 PM~19738260
> *Holy shit. You must have found those insulated latex gloves finally. About time you got out there and did something. :h5:
> *


Dood I think the latex gloves are what was making my fingers cold, but u know I never do anything without them thou. :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 30 2011, 04:12 PM~19738547
> *Dood I think the latex gloves are what was making my fingers cold, but u know I never do anything without them thou.  :biggrin:
> *



....sorry I didn't swing by today to pick-up the super secret parts...I unbolted all the mock-up stuff and put the frame back on the flipper......then I relized I only had half a cutting wheel! :angry:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Is it parts for the boo rag?? :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

its parts for something he needs, not me, so they hangout for however long....


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Sounds like mid nights are kicking someone's ass.. :420:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

looken good :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Jan 31 2011, 06:34 AM~19743918
> *Sounds like mid nights are kicking someone's ass.. :420:
> 
> *



I heard someone kicked your ass 

Vato Tobe--> :buttkick:<--Johnny Cash


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jan 31 2011, 11:08 AM~19744260
> *looken good :thumbsup:
> *


im trying,.....it was super cold out...but i braved it and survived


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :guns:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Jan 31 2011, 01:13 PM~19745154
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :guns:
> *


what u laughing about, did you get everything you needed from the junkyard the other day? :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 31 2011, 10:39 AM~19745361
> *what u laughing about, did you get everything you needed from the junkyard the other day? :biggrin:
> *


.....thats what I'm laughing about :biggrin: :roflmao: Makin fun of me for not waking up...Tobe has a time limit! :roflmao:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm like dominos 30 or less... :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

And the Chinese food don't work no moe... :uh: 

Good hangin with you Saturday Tobe.. All 30 minutes of it.. :biggrin: 

:drama:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Feb 9 2011, 06:20 PM~19829029
> *:wave:
> *


heat wave sunday fool....gonna be out there, j is coming over


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

36 out??? That's a heatwave.. :nosad:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

alright i need some guidance. i was test fitting my floor in today and i cant figure it out for the life of me. it wont sit correctly in the corner. what do i do?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

heres some underneath shots 












as you can see in this pic, if i pull it towards the firewall it wont sit on the rocker 











in this pic if i lay it on the rocker it wont sit up to the firewall


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 13 2011, 03:49 PM~19859335
> *heres some underneath shots
> 
> 
> ...


call's for and xpert and it aint me. :roflmao: keep at it fool. or fill with bondo. :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

hit up wired61, he can help you on that.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 13 2011, 05:48 PM~19859330
> *alright i need some guidance.  i was test fitting my floor in today and i cant figure it out for the life of me.  it wont sit correctly in the corner.  what do i do?
> *


Buy another parts car. :dunno: 

:cheesy:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

SELL IT!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Feb 14 2011, 12:21 AM~19863581
> *SELL IT!
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 13 2011, 10:38 PM~19861138
> *hit up wired61, he can help you on that.
> *


yeah i was thinking of calling moe. maybe ill call him today


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Feb 14 2011, 02:21 AM~19863581
> *SELL IT!
> *


trade it for a 64 hardtop...oh wait! I happen to have a 64 hardtop, wanna trade? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 14 2011, 09:10 AM~19864966
> *trade it for a 64 hardtop...oh wait! I happen to have a 64 hardtop, wanna trade? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont pay any attention to MADROX, hes just mad cuz i made him pull the floor section in and out about 7 times


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 14 2011, 06:15 AM~19864974
> *dont pay any attention to MADROX, hes just mad cuz i made him pull the floor section in and out about 7 times
> *





.....dood I left my coat at Marcs :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Call him before he sells it!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Kinda hard to say? Guys will notice the firewall first and not the rockers. Rockers are covered with carpet so you can add so filler metal and grind the bottom.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 14 2011, 04:29 PM~19867672
> *Kinda hard to say? Guys will notice the firewall first and not the rockers. Rockers are covered with carpet so you can add so filler metal and grind the bottom.
> *


I talked to skim earlier. He gave me some tips. Problem is, the repop floors are off a 64 floor. 61/62 and 63/64 are different in the corners where the floors and rocker meet from what I was told. So now I have to massage it out. It'll be fine. I'll be out there this weekend. We just got a heatwave, gonna be 42 Friday!! Weeeee


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 14 2011, 04:31 PM~19868591
> *I'll be out there this weekend. We just got a heatwave, gonna be 42 Friday!! Weeeee
> *



tell me about it... It's been in the 20's for two week and today it hit 72 !..Almost forgot what it was like to sit in a parked car and start sweating... :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 14 2011, 06:41 PM~19868677
> *tell me about it... It's been in the 20's for two week and today it hit 72 !..Almost forgot what it was like to sit in a parked car and start sweating... :cheesy:
> *


Lol when I talked to skim the smorning he said it was like 65. I can't wait for weather like that here.


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 14 2011, 11:55 AM~19865567
> *Call him before he sells it!
> *


Jews will sell anything that ain't nailed down!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 14 2011, 08:55 AM~19865567
> *Call him before he sells it!
> *




..or his dog pisses on it!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Feb 14 2011, 08:15 PM~19869434
> *..or his dog pisses on it!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 13 2011, 05:48 PM~19859330
> *alright i need some guidance.  i was test fitting my floor in today and i cant figure it out for the life of me.  it wont sit correctly in the corner.  what do i do?
> *


I got a number for you to call :biggrin: I mean he did help you line the body up in the first place, just sayin :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC_@Feb 15 2011, 07:58 PM~19877873
> *I got a number for you to call  :biggrin: I mean he did help you line the body up in the first place, just sayin  :biggrin:
> *


I think I have it fingered out. But yeah I got his number too! Lol


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

You comin over to look at those floors?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Feb 16 2011, 08:02 AM~19882266
> *You comin over to look at those floors?
> *


Maybe Saturday. I think I have a plan thou. I fit the passenger side last night and it layed PERFECT!! fucking driverside. Always something!!


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Thats cool.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Feb 16 2011, 09:34 AM~19882434
> *Thats cool.
> *


 :run:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 17 2011, 03:23 PM~19894982
> *:run:
> *


So the '62 floors I have from the donor won't fit in my '64 rag..wtf??


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 13 2011, 03:49 PM~19859335
> *heres some underneath shots
> 
> 
> ...


Its hard to tell in the pics what needs to be done, can you cut slits in the corner of the a/m floor massage it into place then weld it back up? i have to cut the corner of my new floor where it meets the cowl and the rocker so it would lay done, that a/m sheet metal isnt made that great you have to work it a little :dunno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 17 2011, 07:39 PM~19895133
> *Its hard to tell in the pics what needs to be done, can you cut slits in the corner of the a/m floor massage it into place then weld it back up? i have to cut the corner of my new floor where it meets the cowl and the rocker so it would lay done, that a/m sheet metal isnt made that great you have to work it a little  :dunno:
> *


I was thinking that. It's almost like they stamped it wrong. I was thinking I had my rocker in wrong but everything else lines up so the only thing left to be out o place is this a/m floor.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 17 2011, 04:03 PM~19895361
> *I was thinking that. It's almost like they stamped it wrong. I was thinking I had my rocker in wrong but everything else lines up so the only thing left to be out o place is this a/m floor.
> *


those bastards, take that shit back and get a new one :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 17 2011, 08:05 PM~19895385
> *those bastards, take that shit back and get a new one  :biggrin:
> *


I'll finger it out. I'm still new at all this :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 17 2011, 05:03 PM~19895361
> *I was thinking that. It's almost like they stamped it wrong. I was thinking I had my rocker in wrong but everything else lines up so the only thing left to be out o place is this a/m floor.
> *


,if everything else lines up i would trim the floor, do you have a tram? i would maybe tram the inside of the car just to make sure, that something else may not be off


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 17 2011, 08:15 PM~19895494
> *,if everything else lines up i would trim the floor, do you have a tram? i would maybe tram the inside of the car just to make sure, that something else may not be off
> *


No I dont have a tram. But I did check for squareness with a tap measure like 1200 times before I welded anything, and also fit the passenger side floor which layed perfect.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 17 2011, 04:12 PM~19895471
> *I'll finger it out. I'm still new at all this :biggrin:
> *


So am I , but I lean a lot from listenin to yall!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 17 2011, 08:27 PM~19895596
> *So am I , but I lean a lot from listenin to yall!
> *


Thats how I'm sorta learning also. Watching builds over and over and calling people. Lol :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 17 2011, 05:27 PM~19895596
> *So am I , but I lean a lot from listenin to yall!
> *


me too, i wouldnt of took on a big project before i started looking on lil, all the builders on here seeing what there doing inspired me on mine :cheesy:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 17 2011, 05:22 PM~19895560
> *No I dont have a tram. But I did check for squareness with a tap measure like 1200 times before I welded anything, and also fit the passenger side floor which layed perfect.
> *


if its all square then i would just trim the floor to fit


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 17 2011, 08:35 PM~19895657
> *if its all square then i would just trim the floor to fit
> *


That might be whats gonna happen. I'll know more hopefully tomorrow. Gonna try to get out there after werk for a bit


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 17 2011, 05:36 PM~19895675
> *That might be whats gonna happen. I'll know more hopefully tomorrow. Gonna try to get out there after werk for a bit
> *


going to try to work on mine tonight also


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i was back at for a bit, its really chilly outside so i didnt spend much time out there but here is what i did 

started on the passenger rocker, i cut this rear section out to repair the small hole in it and take it to werk so i can sandblast it. hopefully by next weekend the whole rocker will be out and ill be fitting the new one


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

that inner brace will be deleted, ill do the same thing i did on the other side with the 1.5" tubing for the brace


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 19 2011, 12:06 PM~19909946
> *that inner brace will be deleted, ill do the same thing i did on the other side with the 1.5" tubing for the brace
> *


ur still not done with this pc of shit. and please don't say it's a one man jude. :roflmao: just fucking with u keep at it and it will b 1 solid body. :thumbsup:but still think about the bike thou. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Feb 19 2011, 10:47 PM~19912504
> *ur still not done with this pc of shit. and please don't say it's a one man jude. :roflmao: just fucking with u keep at it and it will b 1 solid body. :thumbsup:but still think about the bike thou. :biggrin:
> *


true indeed i do need to ride one way or another this summer :biggrin: 



i wont be out at all this summer to hangout. i NEED to get this car done....atleast all the metal this summer


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 20 2011, 08:10 AM~19914787
> *true indeed i do need to ride one way or another this summer :biggrin:
> i wont be out at all this summer to hangout.  i NEED to get this car done....atleast all the metal this summer
> *


Your just afraid somebody is going to punch you in the mouth for being a wise ass don't blame your car for not leaving the house. :x:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 20 2011, 12:09 PM~19915204
> *Your just afraid somebody is going to punch you in the mouth for being a wise ass don't blame your car for not leaving the house.  :x:
> *


you know me all to well :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

...... :naughty:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Check out dudes floor boards....


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Feb 20 2011, 09:44 PM~19920581
> *Check out dudes floor boards....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Feb 21 2011, 01:44 AM~19920581
> *Check out dudes floor boards....
> 
> 
> ...


thats the orange one from arizona


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Todds car


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Feb 21 2011, 08:58 AM~19921926
> *Todds car
> *


HE RUINED IT


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 21 2011, 09:26 AM~19922088
> *HE RUINED IT
> *


 :0 

You better watch your mouf


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 21 2011, 09:26 AM~19922088
> *HE RUINED IT
> *


Why because the rockers don't have any paint on them and you can see the primer showing through?

Or is it because your just a hater. :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 21 2011, 07:28 AM~19922094
> *:0
> 
> You better watch your mouf
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 21 2011, 08:55 AM~19922463
> *Why because the rockers don't have any paint on them and you can see the primer showing through?
> 
> Or is it because your just a hater. :biggrin:
> *




Hes just mad cause thats the green he wants to paint 'Relapse'


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Feb 21 2011, 12:21 PM~19922926
> *Hes just mad cause thats the green he wants to paint 'Relapse'
> *


This week... :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 21 2011, 01:27 PM~19922962
> *This week...  :uh:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 21 2011, 01:27 PM~19922962
> *This week...  :uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Feb 20 2011, 10:44 PM~19920581
> *Check out dudes floor boards....
> 
> 
> ...


jude's like this kind better  








natural look :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

bump for the homie!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

took a wrong turn and ended up with this


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

And you say I have issues. :twak: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2011, 11:30 AM~20020954
> *And you say I have issues.  :twak:  :buttkick:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT for the homie


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Mar 6 2011, 03:18 AM~20025799
> *TTT for the homie
> *


SUP FOOL


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:wave: acehole


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 5 2011, 03:29 AM~20020496
> *took a wrong turn and ended up with this
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU TRADED YOUR RAG FOR THIS! ! ! !


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 21 2011, 12:28 AM~20139164
> *WOW! I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU TRADED YOUR RAG FOR THIS! ! ! !
> *


 :loco:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: good trade


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 21 2011, 11:53 AM~20141602
> *:thumbsup: good trade
> *


 :h5:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just went through your whole thread, and your doing one hell of a job with what you had! keep up the good work!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Mar 21 2011, 01:45 PM~20142324
> *Just went through your whole thread, and your doing one hell of a job with what you had! keep up the good work!
> *


thanks man, its getting nice here on my side of the planet now and im just about finished up with house werk to keep the wife off my back for a bit...ill be back out there for round...hell i lost count....this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah,right....better have your hot coco ready....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Mar 22 2011, 05:27 AM~20149280
> *Yeah,right....better have your hot coco ready....
> *


says the man who has an ace to finish himself :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 22 2011, 02:30 AM~20149282
> *says the man who has an ace to finish himself :uh:  :0  :biggrin:
> *



...you mean has to START!


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Lol,I'm like the tortoise and the hair,slow and steady wins the race... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 28 2011, 11:18 AM~20199725
> *
> *


Progress is coming soon. Weathers getting warmer and I had to fix my tahoe over the weekend. Minor set backs. Ill post all pics as they become available...


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the parts, let me know if you have any luck on those qtr interior pieces


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 28 2011, 12:21 PM~20200114
> *Thanks for the parts, let me know if you have any luck on those qtr interior pieces
> *


thanks for updating me you got them,  ill let you know if i come across those other parts.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Mar 28 2011, 02:58 AM~20198848
> *Lol,I'm like the tortoise and the hair,slow and steady wins the race... :biggrin:
> *


....lol...the race? dude you have'nt even registered!

....anyhoot..I officially have disc brakes in the front now....B would be so proud :biggrin: 


Thankx again Robbie


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 28 2011, 08:24 PM~20203715
> *....lol...the race? dude you have'nt even registered!
> 
> ....anyhoot..I officially have disc brakes in the front now....B would be so proud :biggrin:
> ...


more of MY werk floating around....now if i can only find time to MACHINE SHIT FOR MYSELF


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Hater... :run: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Mar 29 2011, 04:57 AM~20207622
> *Hater... :run:  :roflmao:
> *


stop bumping...im feeling guilty now cuz i havent posted any pics.... :angry:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

What? :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i had to separate the 2 sections because im a one man jew crew, i wanted to stick them in as a whole


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

then i needed to prep and fix the little stuff on the upper shelf...OH THE JOY!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

then there was this problem


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i had it handled


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

gotta love home made tools for pluggin spotwelds


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 29 2011, 05:13 PM~20212389
> *then i needed to prep and fix the little stuff on the upper shelf...OH THE JOY!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey how is it you managed to get more work done in the last 10 days than I have? 
Here I've been kicking back getting a feel for what it must be like to be you and you up and do some work. I'm on strike until it hits 45 degrees. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 29 2011, 10:20 PM~20213409
> *Hey how is it you managed to get more work done in the last 10 days than I have?
> Here I've been kicking back getting a feel for what it must be like to be you and you up and do some work. I'm on strike until it hits 45 degrees. :biggrin:
> *


Lol it was 44 today fool. I can't slack no more. Im multi-tasking, Gotta werk on this car, the grave digger needs brakes, and now the banshee isn't running healthy...oh the horror!!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 28 2011, 07:24 PM~20203715
> *....lol...the race? dude you have'nt even registered!*


 :werd: !!

Now, if you could only STOP selling off all the shit you've built for your car, stopped working on other bullshit (Banshee and Gravedigger) and get some momentum going, maybe this car will be on the streets before you've had it for 10 years  

Glad to see your back on it though... Keep it up...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Mar 29 2011, 04:12 PM~20212384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH snap!! Some progress I see..Good work on that box mount! I lucked out mine were real nice! Let see some more :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

just the one was bad, ima open the other one thou and POR-15 it just to be sure it dont rust no more.


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

You out there today????its not that cold out! :biggrin:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 29 2011, 04:17 PM~20212419
> *gotta love home made tools for pluggin spotwelds
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Mar 31 2011, 04:47 PM~20228684
> *You out there today????its not that cold out! :biggrin:
> *


yes i was out there, just got in.....i have pics SO IT DID HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 31 2011, 04:31 PM~20229733
> *yes i was out there, just got in.....i have pics SO IT DID HAPPEN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice i have to do the same


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 31 2011, 03:31 PM~20229733
> *yes i was out there, just got in.....i have pics SO IT DID HAPPEN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

werking by yourself sucks sometimes. had to bust out the cherry picker


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

still needs to be aligned but you get the idea


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 2 2011, 08:48 AM~20241512
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 4 2011, 10:35 AM~20253985
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up James


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 2 2011, 04:20 AM~20241449
> *still needs to be aligned but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, looks good..that upper shelf looks just like mine!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 4 2011, 12:28 PM~20254952
> *Damn, looks good..that upper shelf looks just like mine!
> *


whats up GEE.... :wave:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

You can almost sit in it!

.....remember it could always be worse...

























































think spring!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

DAMMMMMNNNNN Looks a lil like Hell Bent did


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 5 2011, 12:18 PM~20264087
> *DAMMMMMNNNNN Looks a lil like Hell Bent did
> *


That's not my car, the poster of that is drunk!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 5 2011, 10:38 AM~20264612
> *That's not my car, the poster of that is drunk!
> *


no I drink Mt.Dew! I didn't say it was yours I said it could be worse????


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Apr 5 2011, 03:28 PM~20265417
> *no I drink Mt.Dew!  I didn't say it was yours I said it could be worse????
> *


I know what u meant, was thinking maybe someone else would think it was mine.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 2 2011, 04:19 AM~20241444
> *werking by yourself sucks sometimes.  had to bust out the cherry picker
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta do what you gotta do. :h5: Lookin good


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 2 2011, 07:19 AM~20241444
> *werking by yourself sucks sometimes.  had to bust out the cherry picker
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Been cold an rainy all week.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 7 2011, 10:49 AM~20283109
> *Been cold an rainy all week.
> *


No excuses..it's in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 7 2011, 02:57 PM~20283173
> *No excuses..it's in the garage  :biggrin:
> *


but to werk on it i have to push EVERYTHING thats in the way OUT OF THE GARAGE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 7 2011, 11:14 AM~20283316
> *but to werk on it i have to push EVERYTHING thats in the way OUT OF THE GARAGE  :biggrin:
> *


Just put a tent up :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 7 2011, 03:22 PM~20283395
> *Just put a tent up  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 7 2011, 01:14 PM~20283316
> *but to werk on it i have to push EVERYTHING thats in the way OUT OF THE GARAGE  :biggrin:
> *




just buy a shed damn it lol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 7 2011, 07:41 PM~20285153
> *just buy a shed damn it lol
> *


Have one. It's full. :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

The grave digger is in there.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Just sale it to me. Problem solved :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 8 2011, 07:45 AM~20290522
> *Just sale it to me. Problem solved :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks good,frankenstien... :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 7 2011, 05:51 PM~20285196
> *Have one. It's full.  :biggrin:
> *




20' C Can is next :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 10 2011, 08:33 AM~20302956
> *20' C Can is next  :dunno:
> *


dammmmnnnn


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:inout: :shhh:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 9 2011, 05:19 AM~20296562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks good..good job!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 2 2011, 07:19 AM~20241444
> *werking by yourself sucks sometimes.  had to bust out the cherry picker
> 
> 
> ...



:h5: good OG sheetmetal


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 16 2011, 09:27 AM~20351319
> *:h5:  good OG sheetmetal
> *


i cut up a SOLID bel air to save this beast


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 16 2011, 08:30 AM~20351324
> *i cut up a SOLID bel air to save this beast
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 9 2011, 07:19 AM~20296562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

cawt myself on fire again...it sucked


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

upper shelf is welded in


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

test fitted the rear seat pan


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

looking good!!..keep up the good work!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 17 2011, 04:57 PM~20359017
> *looking good!!..keep up the good work!!!
> *


Thanks mo, what's been up dood?


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 17 2011, 12:14 PM~20358817
> *test fitted the rear seat pan
> 
> 
> ...


Good shit mang!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Is this one of those Libya rocket mounts?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 17 2011, 09:44 PM~20360449
> *Is this one of those Libya rocket mounts?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: fuck yes!!! I needed it!! :0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 17 2011, 03:37 PM~20359160
> *Thanks mo, what's been up dood?
> *


not shyt here...just tryin to get back on these projects!!!! :/


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 17 2011, 07:35 PM~20360763
> *not shyt here...just tryin to get back on these projects!!!! :/
> *


yep u need too...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 17 2011, 07:35 PM~20360763
> *not shyt here...just tryin to get back on these projects!!!! :/
> *


Dont feel bad I call myself going outside about a hour everyday putting in work on the 64 but fuck man im not seeing any solid results lol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

didnt get tooo much done, i busted my passenger donor rocker section apart yesterday because JAMES COVELLO made it seem like it was a good idea :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

used one of my home made spot weld cutters


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

and i dont think i should be using a wire wheel while wearing rubber gloves 
















































IT DID NOT FEEL GOOD AT ALL


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 23 2011, 08:03 AM~20401552
> *and i dont think i should be using a wire wheel while wearing rubber gloves
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

the plastic ones suck 



























billet aluminum is where its at


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

nice raduis edges...mmmm...i still need to put the bend in it


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 23 2011, 07:09 AM~20401564
> *the plastic ones suck
> 
> 
> ...







mass production!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 23 2011, 09:15 AM~20401579
> *mass production!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 23 2011, 09:03 AM~20401552
> *and i dont think i should be using a wire wheel while wearing rubber gloves
> 
> 
> ...


Was it your strong hand!!!l :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Apr 23 2011, 09:03 AM~20402081
> *Was it your strong hand!!!l :biggrin:
> *


Something is weird about this dude. If I get my hand/glove wrapped around a wire wheel...the first I wouldn't think of is to take a picture ? ? ?


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Apr 23 2011, 12:27 PM~20402183
> *Something is weird about this dude. If I get my hand/glove wrapped around a wire wheel...the first I wouldn't think of is to take  a picture ? ? ?
> *


pics or IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

POR-15 can be your best friend


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

it feels good to put metal back on


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 23 2011, 06:03 AM~20401552
> *and i dont think i should be using a wire wheel while wearing rubber gloves
> 
> 
> ...


i did that b4. but i didnt got the lucky. i fuck my tum finger up.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 23 2011, 06:01 AM~20401548
> *didnt get tooo much done, i busted my passenger donor rocker section apart yesterday because JAMES COVELLO made it seem like it was a good idea :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good idea :biggrin: looking good, i got my spot weld drill bit off the tool truck saves alot of time, will post some pics of another tool that helps alot tomorrow


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Apr 24 2011, 01:22 AM~20406051
> *good idea  :biggrin: looking good, i got my spot weld drill bit off the tool truck saves alot of time, will post some pics of another tool that helps alot tomorrow
> *


i originally used the ones from matco that come in a 3 packi...they get expensive at $50 a pop...i was on my second case. i keep blowing them up. so my tool guy at werk sharpened down some regular drill bits for me and they werk awesome


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 23 2011, 01:20 PM~20403017
> *POR-15 can be your best friend
> 
> 
> ...




or your worst should you get it on your skin


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 24 2011, 05:54 AM~20407078
> *i originally used the ones from matco that come in a 3 packi...they get expensive at $50 a pop...i was on my second case.  i keep blowing them up.  so my tool guy at werk sharpened down some regular drill bits for me and they werk awesome
> *




I've had really good results with the mini Rotobroach cutters. You just need a good center punch dimple for it to it's magic. I use them for all my 3/16" tubing holes. It blazes through like butter. Cheaper than a mag drill bits and can fit your drill press or hand drill with the arbor. UK site but they sell worldwide.


http://www.rotabroach.co.uk/index.php/cutters/mini-cutters


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 23 2011, 05:15 AM~20401579
> *mass production!!
> *


x2!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 24 2011, 10:33 AM~20407423
> *or your worst should you get it on your skin
> *


HA.....SKIN is the last thing i care about....you ever get it in your eye???? shit fucking burns, i had speckles of por-15 on my face 4 days before my wedding.....my wife wanted to kill me :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 24 2011, 10:39 AM~20407446
> *I've had really good results with the mini Rotobroach cutters. You just need a good center punch dimple for it to it's magic. I use them for all my 3/16" tubing holes. It blazes through like butter. Cheaper than a mag drill bits and can fit your drill press or hand drill with the arbor. UK site but they sell worldwide.
> http://www.rotabroach.co.uk/index.php/cutters/mini-cutters
> *


those are similar to the ones i used form matco and blair....they werk really well but really costly


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

nice work bRO...looks what I found.... :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detour64_@Apr 24 2011, 11:48 AM~20407743
> *nice work bRO...looks what I found.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I need that!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 24 2011, 10:53 AM~20408173
> *I need that!
> *


thats a :nono: James!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detour64_@Apr 24 2011, 11:48 AM~20407743
> *nice work bRO...looks what I found.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure I know where your going with that :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 24 2011, 01:01 PM~20408210
> *thats a :nono: James!!!!
> *


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 24 2011, 01:16 PM~20408968
> *I'm sure I know where your going with that :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: to my house? :dunno:  :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 24 2011, 10:17 PM~20411284
> *:dunno: to my house? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


when you want me to drop the 4 off? lmao


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 24 2011, 10:17 PM~20411284
> *:dunno: to my house? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Cuz you don't have enuf projects to werk on :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 25 2011, 06:54 AM~20413665
> *Cuz you don't have enuf projects to werk on :biggrin:
> *


:tears: back to your topic :tears:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detour64_@Apr 24 2011, 09:48 AM~20407743
> *nice work bRO...looks what I found.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


those cars are 61 rag first aid kits :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2011, 01:38 AM~20420540
> *those cars are 61 rag first aid kits :biggrin:
> *


Lol


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2011, 10:38 PM~20420540
> *those cars are 61 rag first aid kits :biggrin:
> *



you already know....lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

what a mess


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

1st aid....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

this is that inner brace the rags have...gonna blast it monday


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

surgical in here


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 30 2011, 05:25 PM~20455342
> *what a mess
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad they don't repop those. If the rocker is shot, so is front section.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 30 2011, 07:48 PM~20455431
> *Too bad they don't repop those. If the rocker is shot, so is front section.
> *


I have all I need :biggrin: OG donor rockers


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 30 2011, 04:48 PM~20455431
> *Too bad they don't repop those. If the rocker is shot, so is front section.
> *



Yeah I don't know why they don't?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 30 2011, 06:20 PM~20455557
> *Yeah I don't know why they don't?
> *



The demand is there for it. The cars are only getting worse in condition.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 30 2011, 03:25 PM~20455342
> *what a mess
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, looks like my shit! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 2 2011, 11:40 AM~20465639
> *Damn, looks like my shit!  :biggrin:
> *


not anymore, i just sandblasted all my new metal 18 minutes ago. gonna be OG metal there this week


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 2 2011, 11:53 AM~20466231
> *not anymore, i just sandblasted all my new metal 18 minutes ago.  gonna be OG metal there this week
> *


 :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2011, 12:38 AM~20420540
> *those cars are 61 rag first aid kits :biggrin:
> *


THIS guy.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 2 2011, 08:53 AM~20466231
> *not anymore, i just sandblasted all my new metal 18 minutes ago.  gonna be OG metal there this week
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Now that's precision!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 30 2011, 04:26 PM~20455347
> *1st aid....
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 2 2011, 02:35 PM~20467039
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Now that's precision!!
> *


 :biggrin: what's up gee. How's the 64 coming?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 2 2011, 10:40 AM~20467093
> *:biggrin: what's up gee. How's the 64 coming?
> *


Slowly :biggrin: Been busy with the familia and yardwork!!  Still need to finish up that trunk area.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I%2


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm bouncing all over. The weekends is the only time I get for the car


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 2 2011, 02:48 PM~20467612
> *I'm bouncing all over. The weekends is the only time I get for the car
> *


 :drama: :h5:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2011, 12:18 PM~20467805
> *:drama:  :h5:
> *


Where is the vert LOCO?? :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 2 2011, 06:28 PM~20469135
> *Where is the vert LOCO??  :wow:
> *



Sup Gee? I Have To Get My Bubble Fixed First Before I Move The Vert Over To My New House To Start Working On It... Im Getting Parts For It RIght Now.. Sooooon :happysad:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Let's see some sand blasted pics!


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 2 2011, 08:24 PM~20469501
> *Let's see some sand blasted pics!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2011, 04:12 PM~20469427
> *Sup Gee?  I Have To Get My Bubble Fixed First Before I Move The Vert Over To My New House To Start Working On It... Im Getting Parts For It RIght Now.. Sooooon :happysad:
> *


Ya! better get that bubble ready for Cinco!! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2011, 11:50 AM~20474483
> *
> *


whats up loco? i got progress happening here daily.....nothing pic worthy thou...


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 3 2011, 05:47 PM~20477179
> *whats up loco?  i got progress happening here daily.....nothing pic worthy thou...
> *


Post Them PIcs... :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 3 2011, 03:47 PM~20477179
> *whats up loco?  i got progress happening here daily.....nothing pic worthy thou...
> *


Pics or didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2011, 03:09 AM~20501757
> *Post Them PIcs...  :biggrin:
> *


Just a bunch of Blasting, repair werk and coating. Actually got some werk done last night. I'll post some pics after tonight


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

heres some pics from the last 2 nights. its not alot but shit is time consuming, and i still have no clue wtf im doing restoring a car so bare with me


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ive been meaning to tackle this final piece of the rear wheel housing since last fall....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

then i started messing with the front section of the passenger rocker. what a nightmare


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

what a frickin mess


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

pieced my inner passenger rocker back together also. also been coated with POR-15. it was fitted and trimmed where needed before i got to this point


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

and heres all the OG donor stuff, blasted and coated and 100% rust free


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ill fit it before i weld and grind just in the spots where it gets welded.

once i get the last of this rocker in...i can fit the floors....ive been waiting for that moment for almost 5 years


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

lookin good ACEHOLE :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@May 8 2011, 12:59 AM~20505698
> *lookin good ACEHOLE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. No one really cares for this topic much.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@May 7 2011, 08:59 PM~20505698
> *lookin good ACEHOLE :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

looking real good man :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 8 2011, 09:21 AM~20506760
> *x2  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup chucc


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 7 2011, 11:31 PM~20505544
> *ill fit it before i weld and grind just in the spots where it gets welded.
> 
> once i get the last of this rocker in...i can fit the floors....ive been waiting for that moment for almost 5 years
> *



Thanks For THe Pics ANd Info... Need Some Tips For Mine. KEEP THEM COMMIN... :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

whats up MI RIDER :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 8 2011, 11:36 AM~20507143
> *whats up MI RIDER  :cheesy:
> *


What's crackin? Been watching your build.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 8 2011, 09:54 AM~20507475
> *What's crackin? Been watching your build.
> *


nothin much homie hope to meet u at the Majestics picnic on the 29th. ill be there for sure


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 8 2011, 01:26 PM~20507633
> *nothin much homie hope to meet u at the Majestics picnic on the 29th. ill be there for sure
> *


I might show up with marc.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 8 2011, 06:06 AM~20506680
> *Thanks. No one really cares for this topic much.
> *


:twak: :twak:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

very nice work in here :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 9 2011, 07:53 PM~20518054
> *very nice work in here :thumbsup:
> *


X2.... :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@May 9 2011, 09:56 PM~20517464
> *:twak: :twak:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 8 2011, 04:06 AM~20506680
> *Thanks. No one really cares for this topic much.
> *


Man!! You know that's a lie ACEHOLE :angry: 

I'm always gettin ideas of what you doin mang! :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 10 2011, 10:44 AM~20521158
> *Man!!  You know that's a lie ACEHOLE  :angry:
> 
> I'm always gettin ideas of what you doin mang!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

BUMP FOR MI RIDER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sweet 1


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

got my extra rag mounts, just need to bend them


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

if i can get out there tomarrow ill have the passenger side inner rocker in, and the rear seat pan.....


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 14 2011, 09:40 PM~20554521
> *if i can get out there tomarrow ill have the passenger side inner rocker in, and the rear seat pan.....
> *


MAN YOU DOING SOME MAJOR WORK BRO :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm over whelmed at the amount of werk I'm gotta do. But it'll pay off in the end .


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 15 2011, 08:41 AM~20555828
> *I'm over whelmed at the amount of werk I'm gotta do. But it'll pay off in the end .
> *


KEEEP IT GOING!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 15 2011, 09:44 AM~20555831
> *KEEEP IT GOING!!!!  :angry:      :biggrin:
> *


Says the man who hasn't started yet! :biggrin: 

What's up loco, ima keep going till it's done or my fingers fall off. Which ever comes first! :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Yell ya :biggrin: looking good


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Not sure of everything I'm Lookin at but keep pushin!

Every little bit counts! :thumbsup: 

TTT for the MOT :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 15 2011, 08:22 AM~20556134
> *Not sure of everything I'm Lookin at but keep pushin!
> 
> Every little bit counts!  :thumbsup:
> ...




:h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 15 2011, 02:01 PM~20556804
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 15 2011, 09:13 AM~20555907
> *Says the man who hasn't started yet! :biggrin:
> 
> What's up loco, ima keep going till it's done or my fingers fall off. Which ever comes first! :biggrin:
> *


 I Know I Know :biggrin: Keep Postin Them Pics I Need Pointers


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 16 2011, 09:57 AM~20561558
> *I Know I Know  :biggrin:    Keep Postin Them Pics I Need Pointers
> *


I'm just a rookie. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 14 2011, 08:39 PM~20554514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass work homie, you gettin down!! :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 16 2011, 01:32 PM~20562820
> *Badass work homie, you gettin down!!  :cheesy:
> *


What's up gee, how are things on your side of the planet? :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Lookin good foo....starting to look like a car.. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Sweet dude! No more Fred Flintstoneing this MoFo soon!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 17 2011, 04:45 PM~20572918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great work bro wanna fix mine for me :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 18 2011, 05:34 PM~20579835
> *great work bro wanna fix mine for me :biggrin:
> *


I'm still learning myself :biggrin: 

Keep tuning in to see how it all turns out!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

i will be watching- trying to learn something


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 18 2011, 11:06 PM~20582050
> *i will be watching- trying to learn something
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: im always willing to help someone out, but im alittle occupied at the moment and i dont get much time to werk on it.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 18 2011, 03:58 PM~20579548
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Sweet dude! No more Fred Flintstoneing this MoFo soon!
> *


 :werd: !!

First, inner rockers... Then, Rear pan???

WHAT'S THIS WORLD COMIN TO???? :biggrin: 

You know I'm just playin Robbie... Startin to make some real visible progress! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 19 2011, 08:53 AM~20584193
> *:werd: !!
> 
> First, inner rockers... Then, Rear pan???
> ...


We gonna be riding soon u and I....I'm tired of riding bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 19 2011, 05:29 AM~20584282
> *We gonna be riding soon u and I....I'm tired of riding bitch  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Sup doods


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

In the drivers seat you'll just be a bitch out riding, instead of riding bitch. :x:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 20 2011, 11:54 PM~20596761
> *In the drivers seat you'll just be a bitch out riding, instead of riding bitch. :x:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 14 2011, 09:41 PM~20554534
> *MAN YOU DOING SOME MAJOR WORK BRO :wow:
> *


X61! :wow:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Keep up the work Homie, shes coming along nicely!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@May 23 2011, 02:13 PM~20610526
> *Keep up the work Homie, shes coming along nicely!!!
> *


Thanks, I'm hoping to have the floors by the weekend. Let's see if all goes well. :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 23 2011, 01:24 PM~20610574
> *Thanks, I'm hoping to have the floors by the weekend. Let's see if all goes well.  :biggrin:
> *


Yes, let's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 23 2011, 10:24 AM~20610574
> *Thanks, I'm hoping to have the floors by the weekend. Let's see if all goes well.  :biggrin:
> *


damn son, you are kicking ass!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 23 2011, 02:50 PM~20611085
> *Yes, let's!!!  :biggrin:
> *


He can't use that lame ass "it's too cold" line anymore so he better make it happen. 

I can here it now though, the it's too hot excuse is just around the corner. :biggrin:


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

:wave: just checking in on progress....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detour64_@May 23 2011, 08:09 PM~20612643
> *:wave: just checking in on progress....
> *


took a few days off, i had some family stuff going on....ill have pics tomorrow. at least i should :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 23 2011, 12:50 PM~20611085
> *Yes, let's!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rimshot: :rofl:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 15 2011, 07:41 AM~20555828
> *I'm over whelmed at the amount of werk I'm gotta do. But it'll pay off in the end .
> *


PART OF THE GAME WITH IMPALA RAGS. ITS ALMOST A REQUIREMENT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 8 2011, 06:06 AM~20506680
> *Thanks. No one really cares for this topic much.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 14 2011, 10:39 PM~20554514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD ROBBIE


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 24 2011, 02:30 AM~20616145
> *LOOKIN GOOD ROBBIE
> *


thanks tony, did you get those pics i sent the other night?


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 24 2011, 02:28 AM~20616660
> *thanks tony, did you get those pics i sent the other night?
> *


THE NUDES? YEAH HE POSTED THEM ALL OVER THE OFF TOPIC :biggrin: 


:biggrin: Looking good dude! We'll be flippin are cars on rotisseries soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 24 2011, 06:46 AM~20616847
> *THE NUDES? YEAH HE POSTED THEM ALL OVER THE OFF TOPIC :biggrin:
> :biggrin: Looking good dude! We'll be flippin are cars on rotisseries soon!  :biggrin:
> *


Now when you say SOON, do you mean like soon THIS CENTURY? :biggrin: 

I'm just tryin to keep my schedule straight... :biggrin: 

I kid... I kid.... :wave: :naughty: :drama:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Wtf your sending everyone picks now!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 24 2011, 03:28 AM~20616660
> *thanks tony, did you get those pics i sent the other night?
> *


:dunno: i clicked on it and it was a pic of a minora and some Gefilte fish. :0 Was that it? naw j/k resend them :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 24 2011, 10:32 AM~20617398
> *:dunno: i clicked on it and it was a pic of a minora and some Gefilte fish.  :0 Was that it? naw j/k resend them  :biggrin:
> *


Lol sent


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 24 2011, 09:32 AM~20617398
> *:dunno: i clicked on it and it was a pic of a minora and some Gefilte fish.  :0 Was that it? naw j/k resend them  :biggrin:
> *


*"You really ARE A FUNNY GUY!!"*


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 24 2011, 09:07 AM~20617551
> *Lol sent
> *


 :squint: cant text nobody else huh


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@May 24 2011, 10:39 PM~20621889
> *:squint: cant text nobody else huh
> *


  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

this thing ready for paint yet? :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 25 2011, 06:47 AM~20624377
> *this thing ready for paint yet?  :biggrin:
> *


and he brings the laughter..... :biggrin: 

whats crackin clark....hoep to see the rag next month, marc told me its coming home....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 25 2011, 07:24 AM~20624539
> *and he brings the laughter..... :biggrin:
> 
> whats crackin clark....hoep to see the rag next month, marc told me its coming home....
> *


We need to bring your 61 out on a trailer cause I can't park next to that 62...

Straight TRAILER QUEEN :biggrin: 

JK Clark, but has it even been fired up yet? :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 25 2011, 09:17 AM~20624719
> *We need to bring your 61 out on a trailer cause I can't park next to that 62...
> 
> Straight TRAILER QUEEN  :biggrin:
> ...


He told us he drove it into the cashman center, you don't listen very well


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

getting there homie ! just keep it going she'll get there !


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@May 26 2011, 06:03 PM~20634895
> *getting there homie ! just keep it going she'll get there !
> *


hey whats up dood, i have a 3 dau weekend coming up....gonna try and get some shit done


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i now have a rear seat pan and rear brace attached to the car


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 28 2011, 05:57 AM~20645708
> *i now have a rear seat pan and rear brace attached to the car
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice work bro keep t up


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 28 2011, 09:25 AM~20645762
> *:0 nice work bro keep t up
> *


Thanks, I'm hoping to have the floors in by Monday night. Let's see how well that goal pans out.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 28 2011, 08:40 AM~20645804
> *Thanks, I'm hoping to have the floors in by Monday night. Let's see how well that goal pans out.
> *


 :0


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Progress


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 28 2011, 06:40 AM~20645804
> *Thanks, I'm hoping to have the floors in by Monday night. Let's see how well that goal pans out.
> *


probably not well cause you need to take all day sunday off for the picnic and have a few cold budlights :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 28 2011, 06:38 PM~20647944
> *probably not well cause you need to take all day sunday off for the picnic and have a few cold budlights :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
ill be at MADROX64 house helping him with his car for a bit.....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

:shh::shh::shh:

There's progress being made... 

Don't disturb the owner...



Lookin good R Dog... Keep it up~! :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:inout:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


>


Nice work Acehole!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Hey robbie ...I thought u were gona post some new pics :wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

looks good


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

wired61 said:


> Hey robbie ...I thought u were gona post some new pics :wave:


He's pouting right now...

He doesn't like the NEW Layitlow and his floors were kickin his ass yesterday...

He'll be back... He always is...


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> He's pouting right now...
> 
> He doesn't like the NEW Layitlow and his floors were kickin his ass yesterday...
> 
> He'll be back... He always is...



haha..yeah, he was texting me pics when u guys were at the show on Sat.(love your car by the way!!)...he told me yesterday those floors were whoopin' him..hahaha


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> He's pouting right now...
> 
> He doesn't like the NEW Layitlow and his floors were kickin his ass yesterday...
> 
> He'll be back... He always is...


I feel that, it sucks.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

x2!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

wired61 said:


> haha..yeah, he was texting me pics when u guys were at the show on Sat.(love your car by the way!!)...he told me yesterday those floors were whoopin' him..hahaha


next year dude, you roll up here and I'll drive the rest of the way.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Coming to michigan?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

wired61 said:


> haha..yeah, he was texting me pics when u guys were at the show on Sat.(love your car by the way!!)...he told me yesterday those floors were whoopin' him..hahaha


LOL.. Yea.. It was a decent show.. Here's a few full size pics that I took..

And thanks bro.. I do what I can.. 

We need you and the rest of the aceholes to come up here and give Robbie some motivation!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't need any motivation. I'm werking on my car. If I wasn't werking on it, then I'd agree with you. Shit is getting done.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> I don't need any motivation. I'm werking on my car. If I wasn't werking on it, then I'd agree with you. Shit is getting done.


:uh: No need to get snippy... Just thought it would be nice to get some of the 61 guys together... They did it for Skim...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Im no getting.....did u just say snippy! Lol 
I'm fine werking all by myself.....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Sorry... I forgot you're the Lone Wolf...

Here's a patch for you...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Sorry... I forgot you're the Lone Wolf...
> 
> Here's a patch for you...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

gotta get creative when werking alone


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

werked out thou, rear seat pan and rear brace are welded solid


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

had to get creative once more


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

test run


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> had to get creative once more





SIX1RAG said:


> test run


Shit is coming out tight, real nice..gonna be ridin that bish real soon!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> had to get creative once more


Now thats some shit right there! 



SIX1RAG said:


> test run


No moe Fred Flintsone!!! :run::run:

Nice progress Roberto!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lookin good kerbss i see u got the self tappers in full effect :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Self tappers are your best friend at times like these. Lol


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> gotta get creative when werking alone


Good thinking!!



SIX1RAG said:


> had to get creative once more


What was the issue? Just had to push the floor over to the rocker? Aren't you glad you didn't one piece the floor? lol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, I had to get it over after I screwed it to the cowl. I wanna thank grinch for telling skim for telling wired61 for telling me how to fix the gap


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

no problem at all bro....wish i was there to help you out!!!!..keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

rag is coming along nicely! Much props doing it all only! :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> Coming to michigan?


you get moe to come to KY and I'll drive the rest of the way up next year for the big M picnic.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

That would be cool to meet the both of you.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TKeeby79 said:


> rag is coming along nicely! Much props doing it all only! :thumbsup:


Thanks dood, wish I woulda started when I first got it but I was scared.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Heard you was workin, floor looks great. I just finished getting mine in the 64, hated it!


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> test run


DAMN FLOORS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE:thumbsup::0:worship:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> DAMN FLOORS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE:thumbsup::0:worship:


Thanks, that was a test fit, I had to get the gap right at the cowl/hump. It sucked. Had to get some pointers from some out of state homies. I'll be back out today, updates will come later tonight.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> Yeah, I had to get it over after I screwed it to the cowl. I wanna thank grinch for telling skim for telling wired61 for telling me how to fix the gap


man! 
"Each one Teach one"


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

im back....havent posted in a while, but ive been werking


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

look DOCTORHOUSE another use for the grenade launcher


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

floors are done and welded also....dont have pics but i will in a bit....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> floors are done and welded also....dont have pics but i will in a bit....


:worship:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> im back....havent posted in a while, but ive been werking


Looks good come pick me up to cruise


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i should come by....theres a motor in seattle i need....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> :worship:


 ok ok ill go take them now.....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


>


Looked like the back ass of my 64 :h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Looked like the back ass of my 64 :h5:


Lol


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

just stoppn in to say whats up, floors look good


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

granpa said:


> just stoppn in to say whats up, floors look good


Thanks man, I'm real excited at this point. I'm almost 100% solid again. Rightnow I'm just rust free....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

You'll be riding 28's with reverse lambo does in no time! Your Donk is looking great!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> You'll be riding 28's with reverse lambo does in no time! Your Donk is looking great!


Look who decided to stop in....what's crackin. Your missin out on the fun....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i wanted my decklid back on so i can line my gaps for the quarters, had no help so this will do


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

another view


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

found a bad patch job so since im now an overnight professional, i went ahead and made it right


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

heres my gaps...there off


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

been waiting along time for this


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

all closed up...i tacked it to make sure i didnt miss anything...i lied in my earlier post....im not a professional


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

im almost solid...isnt this exciting!!:rimshot:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> im almost solid...isnt this exciting!!:rimshot:


:run::rimshot::h5: Great Job!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> :run::rimshot::h5: Great Job!


 Thanks, what's been up? When we gonna see the rag ace build of yours? I'm patiently waiting over here. Lol


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Wow.. The guy makes some SOLID progress and he's a regular Chatty Cathy again...

Lookin good Kerbss!! :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice progress!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Nice progress!


Whats happening....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> Thanks, what's been up? When we gonna see the rag ace build of yours? I'm patiently waiting over here. Lol


Looking At Your Build Makes Me Want To Hurry Up An Start on Mine.. Have Some Stuff I Have To Take Care of Before I Get Into It... :h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

looks like fun


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Looking At Your Build Makes Me Want To Hurry Up An Start on Mine.. Have Some Stuff I Have To Take Care of Before I Get Into It... :h5:


That's cool, I'm doing what I can with what I have already. When I have to start spending money again, ima have to put the car on hold for a bit.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Looking good. Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> all closed up...i tacked it to make sure i didnt miss anything...i lied in my earlier post....im not a professional


Yell ya! looken good :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Yell ya! looken good :thumbsup:


 sup james:wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> all closed up...i tacked it to make sure i didnt miss anything...i lied in my earlier post....im not a professional


Looks real nice Acehole!! I just became an Acehole too, bubble style. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Looks real nice Acehole!! I just became an Acehole too, bubble style. :biggrin:


Interesting? Got picks?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> Interesting? Got picks?


:0 I'll see if I can get some up tonight.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> :0 I'll see if I can get some up tonight.


:rimshot:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> :rimshot:


Lol I'm also waiting


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> Whats happening....



Just burning wire man. I figured since our power rate is suppose to jump 45% this month, I'd up size to .045 wire.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> Lol I'm also waiting


 :drama:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> :rimshot:





SIX1RAG said:


> Lol I'm also waiting





Loco 61 said:


> :drama:


It's a project


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

She's nice gee....need anything for it? Maybe I have extra. Start a build on it. I wanna see more pics.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> It's a project


When you Starting On The Build??? Any More Pics?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> She's nice gee....need anything for it? Maybe I have extra. Start a build on it. I wanna see more pics.


Thanks bro, I will start one soon. I put up a couple more pics on my 64 topic. If you got any front valances layin around that would be nice. It used to have rocker moldings on it. OH and I'll take a nice Grille Guard, rear bumper guards and some accessories if you have any layin around


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> all closed up...i tacked it to make sure i didnt miss anything...i lied in my earlier post....im not a professional


looking good :h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Thanks bro, I will start one soon. I put up a couple more pics on my 64 topic. If you got any front valances layin around that would be nice. It used to have rocker moldings on it. OH and I'll take a nice Grille Guard, rear bumper guards and some accessories if you have any layin around


 well, i just watered my "accessory" tree and the weather is real nice here so they should be sprouting out sometime soon


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> looking good :h5:


 thanks, whats up dood...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> When you Starting On The Build??? Any More Pics?


I'll see if I can start up something tonight, been busy and my baby boy is coming soon so we are gettin ready for him.



SIX1RAG said:


> well, i just watered my "accessory" tree and the weather is real nice here so they should be sprouting out sometime soon


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> I'll see if I can start up something tonight, been busy and my baby boy is coming soon so we are gettin ready for him.
> 
> congrats homie, nothing like some kids running around


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> thanks, whats up dood...


nothin much, cruisin through project rides lookin at all the 61 verts makin me sick


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> nothin much, cruisin through project rides lookin at all the 61 verts makin me sick


Lol getting sick of sitting on the side lines. It's time I get this thing done


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I appear to be slacking.....been 100+ degrees here.....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> I appear to be slacking.....been 100+ degrees here.....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> ...been 100+ degrees here.....


Hasn't stopped me!:machinegun:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Madrox64 said:


> Hasn't stopped me!:machinegun:


Should change the name of this car to "99 Excuses" :naughty:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

T T T


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> I appear to be slacking.....been 100+ degrees here.....


That's what cold BEER is for!! Keep you cool while you work! :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> That's what cold MOUNTAIN DEW is for!! Keep you cool while you work! :biggrin:


Fixed for ya... Robbie don't drink, but he'll put down some Mountain Dews...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Fixed for ya... Robbie don't drink, but he'll put down some Mountain Dews...


I do the DEW too in the morning to wake up ! But late in afternoon, gotta have a cold brew to cool down here in this VEGAS heat!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

mountain dew all day long on work days, yard work or working on the rides it's Southern Comfort.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> mountain dew all day long on work days, yard work or working on the rides it's Southern Comfort.


 I drink diet dew.....You heading up to Ohio next weekend?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> I drink diet dew.....You heading up to Ohio next weekend?


I dunno bro, I want to go to the street rods on the 5th and doubt my wife would go to both with me.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:inout::wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :inout::wave:


 Sup homie....whats up with those prints??


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> Sup homie....whats up with those prints??


going to be out there tonight will dig one out


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> going to be out there tonight will dig one out


 Thank you sir


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> :inout:


 I been werking just haven't been posting pics


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> I been werking just haven't been posting pics


That's a big no no


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe I'll post some up tomarrow.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

:shh: :drama::inout:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> :shh: :drama::inout:


 No secrets here, just haven't posted pics.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> No secrets here, just haven't posted pics.


This town is FULL of secrets...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> This town is FULL of secrets...


hno:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> hno:


Yea, Gee, you'd think someone was building the next Lowrider Of The Year or Riddler Contender...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Yea, Gee, you'd think someone was building the next Lowrider Of The Year or Riddler Contender...


:roflmao:Riddler huh??? He's doing a good job, just want to see some mutha fkn pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> :roflmao:Riddler huh??? He's doing a good job, just want to see some mutha fkn pics!! :biggrin:


Oh Robbie's not one of the secret ones... lol... 

He's on vacation all week, so I don't know why he's not uploading the pics...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

nothing too exciting....

View attachment 341530
View attachment 341531
View attachment 341533
View attachment 341534


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin good ACEHOLE...them braces should be coming off soon I would think??


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> Lookin good ACEHOLE...them braces should be coming off soon I would think??


I was gonna ask him the same thing... I think they'll probably be comin off pretty soon... :run:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Lookin good ACEHOLE...them braces should be coming off soon I would think??


 Yes. As soon as I locked down the quarters and I'm 100% the car is still square


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> Yes. As soon as I locked down the quarters and I'm 100% the car is still square


Nothin square about a 61, now 64's those are square.. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

*Just went thru the whole 58 pages. Alot of motivation and sure am glad you took the time to snap as many pics of the rocker area repairs as it gave me a good insight. Picked up alot from the topic and from the PM, thanks dood, will keep you posted!!! *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

What up ACEHOLe??


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Double post ACEHOLe


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Sup gilbert. Been hot here, no progress


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> Sup gilbert. Been hot here, no progress


:banghead: Been hot everywhere, it was like 82 here raining yesterday, fkn perfect!! Global warming perhaps??


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> Sup gilbert. Been hot here, no progress


Mannnnnnn... You reply to this shit like no one local reads it... LOL 

Yea, it's been hot, but not too hot to go "Muddin" wearing a helmet! :burn:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Yea, it's been hot, but not too hot to go "Muddin" wearing a helmet! :burn:



:rimshot:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

finished the passenger front section of the quarter, now on to the driverside....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

SIX1RAG
TONY MONTANA
sorry i havent called you yet, been super busy


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> SIX1RAG
> TONY MONTANA
> sorry i havent called you yet, been super busy


no biggy homie i actually answered my own questions whn i tore into the car yesterday... looks like all 4 floor pans going to be replaced but you looking good great progress on you ride bro


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


>


:shocked::thumbsup: Good job dude!! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> :shocked::thumbsup: Good job dude!! :biggrin:


 Sup gee!


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

SIX1RAG said:


> SIX1RAG
> TONY MONTANA
> sorry i havent called you yet, been super busy



Pfffffffffffft your gonna hear that a lot that's his famous excuse.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Did you actually take this picture while you were sitting inside the Gravedigger??? :rofl:










Surgery is lookin good doe... :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Looken good looks like you will be done with the metal work soon


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Did you actually take this picture while you were sitting inside the Gravedigger??? :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:What the fk is grave digger??


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> :roflmao:What the fk is grave digger??












Gravedigger is ROBBIE's, uhhh, I mean his son's toy........................... :loco:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Gravedigger is ROBBIE's, uhhh, I mean his son's toy........................... :loco:


 Wtf! That's NOT ME OR MY KID....or MY grave digger!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> Wtf! That's NOT ME OR MY KID....or MY grave digger!


Come on... Don't be shy... Let erryone on LIL know what you look like...










:roflmao::sprint:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> Wtf! That's NOT ME OR MY KID....or MY grave digger!





Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Come on... Don't be shy... Let erryone on LIL know what you look like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Bwhahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

I got mad photoshop skillz...


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Now that's some funny shit right there!!!!!:buttkick:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

sup man i havent checked in on your build in a while but looks like you been making lots of good progress!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> sup man i havent checked in on your build in a while but looks like you been making lots of good progress!!! :thumbsup:


 Thanks, it's getting there. I have a rotisserie coming soon from OUTHOPU, hoping to get this thing in the air before winter.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> Thanks, it's getting there. I have a rotisserie coming soon from OUTHOPU, hoping to get this thing in the air before winter.



You gonna cook some chicken on that rotisserie? 



Looks good dude....even sweeter in person.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> You gonna cook some chicken on that rotisserie? Looks good dude....even sweeter in person.


 Thanks, you can see my latest updates this weekend. I been slacking on pics


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT FOR A MI RIDER


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> TTT FOR A MI RIDER


 What's happenin dre


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> What's happenin dre


nothing much got mine to the blaster this morning and he called before i even got outta work bitchin about the thick tar in the wheel wells lol ill know my next move tomorrow after i talk to him. i made a few calls and the advice i got from all the people i called was to heat it and scape it off and then go back in with the wire wheel. if he gives me shit tomorrow this is the route ima have to go:ugh:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> nothing much got mine to the blaster this morning and he called before i even got outta work bitchin about the thick tar in the wheel wells lol ill know my next move tomorrow after i talk to him. i made a few calls and the advice i got from all the people i called was to heat it and scape it off and then go back in with the wire wheel. if he gives me shit tomorrow this is the route ima have to go:ugh:


 I was dealing with the "tar" substance also. I was heating it up and scraping it off. I haven't taken mine to the blaster yet. It sucks trying to get that crap off.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> I was dealing with the "tar" substance also. I was heating it up and scraping it off. I haven't taken mine to the blaster yet. It sucks trying to get that crap off.


Might be more costly but could you flash freeze that stuff off with nitrogen?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Might be more costly but could you flash freeze that stuff off with nitrogen?


never thawt of that...hmmmm


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> never thawt of that...hmmmm


Get some crack heads to scoop you up a couple bottles and give them some acetone in return:roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Get some crack heads to scoop you up a couple bottles and give them some acetone in return:roflmao:


 Lol I'm not far from Detroit.....there's plenty there lol


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

TONY MONTANA said:


> nothing much got mine to the blaster this morning and he called before i even got outta work bitchin about the thick tar in the wheel wells lol ill know my next move tomorrow after i talk to him. i made a few calls and the advice i got from all the people i called was to heat it and scape it off and then go back in with the wire wheel. if he gives me shit tomorrow this is the route ima have to go:ugh:


heat gun and a scraper. heat it up for 20-30 seconds with left hand and just follow behind with the scraper in right. will almost roll up in strips. its not to bad.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

westsidehydros said:


> heat gun and a scraper. heat it up for 20-30 seconds with left hand and just follow behind with the scraper in right. will almost roll up in strips. its not to bad.


i was sitting under there with a sharpened wood chisel.....i was so old it was falling off in chunks....ima try heating it up a bit....


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

westsidehydros said:


> heat gun and a scraper. heat it up for 20-30 seconds with left hand and just follow behind with the scraper in right. will almost roll up in strips. its not to bad.


Robbie you're the machinist, rig up a scraper to a hot box for hot runner injection molding machine. I can draw you a diagram later but we had one at a plastic company I worked for, it was something they made in house. it was a thick scraper with 2 wires screwed to it about 2 inches from the blade and it peeled rubber gaskets off like it wasn't shit.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Robbie you're the machinist, rig up a scraper to a hot box for hot runner injection molding machine. I can draw you a diagram later but we had one at a plastic company I worked for, it was something they made in house. it was a thick scraper with 2 wires screwed to it about 2 inches from the blade and it peeled rubber gaskets off like it wasn't shit.


thats a huge can of worms right there, sounds like an excellent idea thou.....:thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> thats a huge can of worms right there, sounds like an excellent idea thou.....:thumbsup:


it's not that hard to make really, they made alot of tools in house there that we used. We had these parts that the runner was like 2 1/2-3 inches thick so they hooked bolt cutters up to a hot box and it cut straight through it.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Robbie you're the machinist, rig up a scraper to a hot box for hot runner injection molding machine. I can draw you a diagram later but we had one at a plastic company I worked for, it was something they made in house. it was a thick scraper with 2 wires screwed to it about 2 inches from the blade and it peeled rubber gaskets off like it wasn't shit.


thts some magyver shit there im too slow to do smart shit like that lol i just paid the sandblatser a lil extra to clean mine


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> thts some magyver shit there im too slow to do smart shit like that lol i just paid the sandblatser a lil extra to clean mine


I'm a lazy mofo, I'd be trying to use a snow shovel with a propane heater hook up.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Where you at foo?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Where you at foo?


 Hi....lol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I've been werking. Fire wall is smoothed, and now I'm trying to come to terms that I have to chop off the rear of my car! Also been searching for a motor and trans.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Why you chopping the rear?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> I've been werking. Fire wall is smoothed, and now I'm trying to come to terms that I have to chop off the rear of my car! Also been searching for a motor and trans.


You gonna do what Skimmidy skim did? 

*I thought the same with mine but I really didn't want to do it, might have been easier since I still need to do the trunk weather seal area*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Why you chopping the rear?


 Less werk to stick the quarters on. I'll post some pics tonight.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*I want to see pics of the ASS END chopppe off!*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *I want to see pics of the ASS END chopppe off!*


ima do one side at a time....i have no clue what im doing so im taking it easy


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't remove your trunk lid. Try to keep the doors on. Make the fit and gap of the trunk and doors as good as possible. That way once you chop, you have a guide to work with.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

starting filling in the voids


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

gonna section this in


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

here


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

finshed the front halves


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

the other side


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

thats all for now, i slack on the pics but not on the progress....wanna get these quarters on before the snow falls...once it gets cold the car will sit till spring.....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looking good


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

looking good!!...good work...good progress!!!..keep it up!!!....page 61!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks good homie


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Keep up the progress. I'm on the east coast with you. I know what you mean when winter hits! We had a ruff winter last year. Work now and post pics later. Lol.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TKeeby79 said:


> Keep up the progress. I'm on the east coast with you. I know what you mean when winter hits! We had a ruff winter last year. Work now and post pics later. Lol.


i slack when it comes to posting pics.....

hoping this weekend ill have atleast one quarter on


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

wired61 said:


> looking good!!...good work...good progress!!!..keep it up!!!....page 61!


nice of you to drop in....havent heard from you in a while:h5:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Got show some lov too them impalas


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

*«* Previous Thread | Next Thread *»* 
[h=4]Thread Information[/h] [h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h] There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)


wired61
southsiderider
DrPhilMadeMeDoIt


James....what are u doing hangin out in here...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

wired61 said:


> *«* Previous Thread | Next Thread *»*
> [h=4]Thread Information[/h] [h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h] There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)
> 
> 
> ...


I always check this build out. one of my favorites.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I always check this build out. one of my favorites.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I always check this build out. one of my favorites.


 Stop it! Your making me blush.....Lol


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice bulid!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> :h5:


whats crackin homie...how have you been?


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

I see someone is busy...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

steadydippin said:


> I see someone is busy...


unlike some other 61 owner i know.....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> unlike some other 61 owner i know.....


:wave:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Like who???


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

steadydippin said:


> Like who???


YOU JUST ANSWERED! :rofl:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> YOU JUST ANSWERED! :rofl:



He's been busy :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

In on page 62 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

CHUCC said:


> :h5:


hello chucc, hows it going?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

the problem


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

the answer


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

the "what the fuck have i gotten myself into"


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i feel little better


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

almost there


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Lookin like a surgeon to me... :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> almost there


Imma try them clinkos on my next build how they workin for ya


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It's about fucking time ****! Wasn't so bad now was it?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Hell Ya!! Lookin good


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

OUTHOPU said:


> It's about fucking time ****! Wasn't so bad now was it?


 It was a nightmare. Still isn't aligned 100% yet


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> Imma try them clinkos on my next build how they workin for ya


 The butt weld clamps? They werk awesome for areas you can't really get into to straighten out. Harbor freight, $8 for 8 clamps.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> almost there



looking good, I saw those clamps on Ebay and was wondering if they were any good, i see that they are :h5: nice work


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> It was a nightmare. Still isn't aligned 100% yet


*Damn! I need to learn how to cut straight! LOL..looking good mang!*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> looking good, I saw those clamps on Ebay and was wondering if they were any good, i see that they are :h5: nice work


 Dont buy them from eBay. Harbor freight. $8= 8 clamps


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *Damn! I need to learn how to cut straight! LOL..looking good mang!*


 Masking tape will be your best friend.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

nice, how far till all the metal work is done?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> nice, how far till all the metal work is done?


I Have the Passenger side quarter left then I can stick it on the rottiserie. Then all I need to do is weld the Floor braces on.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> I Have the Passenger side quarter left then I can stick it on the rottiserie. Then all I need to do is weld the Floor braces on.


Good shit mang!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> I Have the Passenger side quarter left then I can stick it on the rottiserie. Then all I need to do is weld the Floor braces on.


cool, are you trying for next summer?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> cool, are you trying for next summer?


well see, im trying for as soon as possible. if i can get it in paint by spring, im sure itll move right along then.

im still waiting for someone to send me some prints on some hinges......i think you know him! :rofl:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> almost there


nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> nice work homie :thumbsup:


 Thanks. It's getting there. I'll be at a show one day


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Keep pushing homie looks gud


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

lookin good bro!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Thanks. It's getting there. I'll be at a show one day


Even if you have to tow it there with an electric vehicle because all the gas is gone by then.:rimshot:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> well see, im trying for as soon as possible. if i can get it in paint by spring, im sure itll move right along then.
> 
> im still waiting for someone to send me some prints on some hinges......i think you know him! :rofl:


I think i know him also, i was looking at them this weekend, i dont feel comfortable taking one apart, i know i will loose something and mess it all up. can i measure each piece and send you a bunch of pics?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> I think i know him also, i was looking at them this weekend, i dont feel comfortable taking one apart, i know i will loose something and mess it all up. can i measure each piece and send you a bunch of pics?


 Sure. That'll werk.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

im losing my mind.....tacked the quarter on but now i have an issue towards the bottom where it meets the trunk extension. i have no clue what to do at this point.....:banghead:

its getting super fun!!! :run:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> im losing my mind.....tacked the quarter on but now i have an issue towards the bottom where it meets the trunk extension. i have no clue what to do at this point.....:banghead:
> 
> its getting super fun!!! :run:



*What do you mean?? Pics please *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *What do you mean?? Pics please *


 Dood, I'm not Sure I know what I mean but I'll post pics later lol


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Just went through your topic from page 1 (Spent my whole work day in this topic lol). Man I am impressed that you fixed so much of the rusted old metal with solid OG metal all in your garage!!! Thats fucken awesome bro... props to you and I will be following your build :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Tage said:


> Just went through your topic from page 1 (Spent my whole work day in this topic lol). Man I am impressed that you fixed so much of the rusted old metal with solid OG metal all in your garage!!! Thats fucken awesome bro... props to you and I will be following your build :thumbsup:


thanks dood, ill keep pushing till its done. thats a promise


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Tage said:


> Just went through your topic from page 1 (Spent my whole work day in this topic lol). Man I am impressed that you fixed so much of the rusted old metal with solid OG metal all in your garage!!! Thats fucken awesome bro... props to you and I will be following your build :thumbsup:


*You gonna follow this ACEHOLE?? *:biggrin:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> thanks dood, ill keep pushing till its done. thats a promise


nice! Stay on it! Im sure everyone is looking forward to see this Ace altogether and rolling.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

heres where im at. i dont have time to think about this till the weekend but i know im missing something here. something seems off here....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

it looks ok here, i can pull this with out it feeling like its too much


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

seems ok here i think...but what do i know


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

does this look straight to everyone? looks straight to me


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

if i pull this section it just doesnt seem right. it feels like its too much of a pull....


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> if i pull this section it just doesnt seem right. it feels like its too much of a pull....


looks straight and right to me but im a dumb ass whn it comes to real work like that!!! looks like you just need to clamp it and weld and grind smooth at the bottom. oh well lets see what the experts say:dunno:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> does this look straight to everyone? looks straight to me


looks good to me holmes!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> if i pull this section it just doesnt seem right. it feels like its too much of a pull....


Clamp it, tack it and try a skirt on it :dunno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Clamp it, tack it and try a skirt on it :dunno:


 It seems too have too much tension on it when I pull to clamp. Just don't seem right to me. I don't know. I'm still new to all this. Plus the quarter bows out more and that scares me. Maybe I fucked up somewhere but I don't know where. Everything else seems to be A-1


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Robbie...u cant push the inner fenderwell out to match the outter? did it get pushed in somehow when u drilled out the spotwelds or removed old piece?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Looking down the side of the car, using only your good eye, you might detect that it's bowed outward. Try a long straight edge if you can and see what it looks like??


On my 63, I ran a straight edge on the quarters and sure enough, in the center of the wheel opening, I need to pull the quarters in about 3/8-1/2. I'll need to pull them in enough so that when I weld them to the inner wheelhouses, they won't flex outward again.


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks like you need a slide ruler and a t square and you'll be good...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Looking down the side of the car, using only your good eye, you might detect that it's bowed outward. Try a long straight edge if you can and see what it looks like??
> 
> 
> On my 63, I ran a straight edge on the quarters and sure enough, in the center of the wheel opening, I need to pull the quarters in about 3/8-1/2. I'll need to pull them in enough so that when I weld them to the inner wheelhouses, they won't flex outward again.


i ran a straight edge down the side from the door to the rear quarter. i kept reference to the old one before i chopped it off, everything seems to be straight. ill get into it this weekend and finger it out


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Tage said:


> nice! Stay on it! Im sure everyone is looking forward to see this Ace altogether and rolling.


I know I AM! 



SIX1RAG said:


> does this look straight to everyone? looks straight to me


From the back it looks like the left lower fender is hanging down a little lower than the right side but I'm sure that just how the cars sitting.

Otherwise the bitch looks straight to ME, but I don't know shit...


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

looking good looks straight on the computer :dunno::biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ILL FINGER IT OUT....SUCKS WHEN YOUR NEW AT THIS SHIT


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> ILL FINGER IT OUT....SUCKS WHEN YOUR NEW AT THIS SHIT


Come on man, I've seen all the custom shit you do yourself, you ain't new at this no more.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> unlike some other 61 owner i know.....


:wave: :wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

wired61 said:


> :wave: :wave:


 Yeah your one those doods. Lol


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> Yeah your one those doods. Lol


:tears:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Put On The Rear Valances And See What The Difference Is On Each Side :dunno:?????


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Put On The Rear Valances And See What The Difference Is On Each Side :dunno:?????


ima do that this weekend and see where im at. i was out there scratching my head for a bit last night, i cant seem to find a problem. i even mounted a skirt and it looked good


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

looks good here


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

and here


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

SO MUCH WERK


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)


SIX1RAG
steadydippin
coming by today?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> 
> SIX1RAG
> ...


You two having a sewing circle today? Don't you work?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*If the outer quarter is good, why don't you push out the lower extension to the outer quarter once you weld up where the butt weld clamps are?? Only thing about the butt weld clamps also is there is too much gap..it sucks..I've seen posts on other sites where they modified them and use like a metal banding for the gap.*


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Nope,this weekend...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> skirt lined up


aren't you a little big for that pink scooter?


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

looks good and straight just do a spot weld on top and bottom to hold then adjust it as you go ...


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

When you close the trunk, how does the length of the new quarter line up with the trunk lid?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> When you close the trunk, how does the length of the new quarter line up with the trunk lid?


PERFECT. ITS THE EXACT SAME LENGTH AS THE OLD ONE I CHOPPED OFF AND ITS THE EXACT SAME AS THE PASSENGER SIDE THATS STILL ON THERE


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I think you need to push the lower extensions out towards the quarters, but I'm just a beginner :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> I think you need to push the lower extensions out towards the quarters, but I'm just a beginner :biggrin:


 I'm thinking that too. I'll be out there tomarrow with a bigger hammer!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> I'm thinking that too. I'll be out there tomarrow with a bigger hammer!


get the BFH, big fuckin hammer and go to town.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> PERFECT. ITS THE EXACT SAME LENGTH AS THE OLD ONE I CHOPPED OFF AND ITS THE EXACT SAME AS THE PASSENGER SIDE THATS STILL ON THERE


If all that lines up, go to town. Like Gee said, that's a huge gap to fill. I wouldn't try tightening it up as everything lines up now. 

Just run .023 wire, use a copper backer and take your sweet ass time. You don't want that panel to looking like an ocean once your finished. You'll be there for awhile. This is when an auto-darkening lense is good.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i dont know what i did but i got it to werk.....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

im excited at this point


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

1 quarter down and 1 to go then i can put it on the rotisserie


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Right on!! See it ain't that bad, only metal. Take your time and you'll be just fine.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

The metal moved a bit. Ima buy a stud gun next weekend


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looks good keep it up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


 When u starting that build?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

What do you have ur welding settings on for the gaps where the butt weld clamps were?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll check later for accuracy but I have a Lincoln 175 I think it is ( I could be wrong) I have my heat at 3 and the wire feed at 4. Werks great for me.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok coo, I have a hobart and used those clamps but the gap is big for welding.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Ok coo, I have a hobart and used those clamps but the gap is big for welding.


I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING AFTER/AS I WAS WELDING IT. IT LOOKS LIKE I MAY HAVE PENETRATED IT ENUF...WELL SEE WHAT HAPPENS....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING AFTER/AS I WAS WELDING IT. IT LOOKS LIKE I MAY HAVE PENETRATED IT ENUF...WELL SEE WHAT HAPPENS....


It looks good to me, I was just wondering how you got the bigger welds when there is a bigger space between the metal. But you doin a damn good job!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> It looks good to me, I was just wondering how you got the bigger welds when there is a bigger space between the metal. But you doin a damn good job!


 Thanks, the support from everyone means alot. I still can't believe I've made it this far.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> When u starting that build?


Soon I Hope... Something Always Comes Up...:happysad:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Soon I Hope... Something Always Comes Up...:happysad:


:yes:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> 1 quarter down and 1 to go then i can put it on the rotisserie


wow that looks very good. nice job on the quarter.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Tage said:


> wow that looks very good. nice job on the quarter.


THANKS, ONE MORE TO GO AND ITS ROTISSERIE TIME


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup holmes!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Sup holmes!!


 Nuffing.....what's crackin? Wish I coulda made it to Vegas....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> Nuffing.....what's crackin? Wish I coulda made it to Vegas....


*Nothin much here, just plan for next year..hopefully all the homies will come out!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> ttt


 Thanks for the bump. Nothing to post, had to re adjust the quarter yesterday. I didn't like the gap. Little cut paste and weld and now I'm good.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


>


:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Getting pushed in the corner......I have no more time for this project anytime soon.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:|:drama:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:dunno: :wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> Getting pushed in the corner......I have no more time for this project anytime soon.


:dunno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i hate rust, have i ever mentioned that?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

took a weather strip rail off because i knew there was rust under it, fuck i need medication....who does this shit


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

more rusty parts


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

got my hinges back together, they were black zinc coated....ill be selling these soon. im ordering the billet ones


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> Getting pushed in the corner......I have no more time for this project anytime soon.


What exactly does THAT mean??


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> What exactly does THAT mean??


Haven't had time for the car. Werking on misc stuff at werk in my free time.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

put my head light buckets back together also, too them apart to thoroughly clean them and get all the rust out. they were then black zinc coated also


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

put most of the front bumper back together also, cleaned all the rust from the back of it all, and POR-15 all of it...im happy


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> put most of the front bumper back together also, cleaned all the rust from the back of it all, and POR-15 all of it...im happy


nice, how was your Thanksgiving?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> nice, how was your Thanksgiving?


Spent it with the fam. Can't get any better then that. Thanks for asking, how was yours?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> Spent it with the fam. Can't get any better then that. Thanks for asking, how was yours?


ate all day with the fam and watched Goonies with the kids


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

started the passenger quarter today


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

the bandaid


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

....gotta love PROGRESS!:run:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> ....gotta love PROGRESS!:run:


I'm practicing on mine so i can get yours perfect!l


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

Both of y'all suck.!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

wassup robbie hope you had a good thanksgiving


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> wassup robbie hope you had a good thanksgiving


Sup dre, spent it with the family. Can't complain. How was yours?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

manged to get a few more hours in today


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

should have it fully welded tomarrow, then i have to modify the rotisserie i got from OUTHOPU and after 5 years i now have a fully SOLID car

throwback pic.... ive come along ways


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Lookin real good. Just keep up the momentum!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Lookin real good. Just keep up the momentum!!


Thank you. I wanna get it on the rotisserie before winter.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

really dude i figured when i clicked on this page this bitch would be in paint...:uh:


:rofl: jk man keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i wish.....whats going dood? heard you got a new project


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> Thank you. I wanna get it on the rotisserie before winter.[/QUOTE
> :roflmao::buttkick:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

steadydippin said:


> SIX1RAG said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. I wanna get it on the rotisserie before winter.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

metal work coming out good ...keep it going !


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

impalaluv said:


> metal work coming out good ...keep it going !


Thanks, your 63 is coming along Real nice Also


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

looks good, glad your making progress :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> looks good, glad your making progress :thumbsup:


I'm getting excited. Metal werk is so close to being done.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Great job bro!! HOpe it ain't cold out there in the D!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Great job bro!! HOpe it ain't cold out there in the D!


Oh. It's COLD!!! This was the last nice weekend we were gonna get.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> should have it fully welded tomarrow, then i have to modify the rotisserie i got from OUTHOPU and after 5 years i now have a fully SOLID car
> 
> throwback pic.... ive come along ways


CONGRATS ON THAT BRO I KNOW IT FEELS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> CONGRATS ON THAT BRO I KNOW IT FEELS GOOD :thumbsup:


Thanks homie. I'm pushing for late summer maybe fall.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

so im no expert, but i know what i want and know what needs to be done. alot of people fail at realizing rust lies beneath and within....so follow me....

my core support


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

looks decent


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

not too bad


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

spot welds removed


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

the hidden mess


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

dropping it off at the blasters next week.....now when i tell you IM RUST FREE i mean it.....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> dropping it off at the blasters next week.....now when i tell you IM RUST FREE i mean it.....



Damn! When you get that back from the blaster you'll be lucky to get anything back!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> Damn! When you get that back from the blaster you'll be lucky to get anything back!


Thats fine. It'll be less I have to cut away so I'll save money on cut off wheels


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks like your salvaging parts of the titanic..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

steadydippin said:


> Looks like your salvaging parts of the titanic..


Just going the extra mile to ensure I have no rust on any part of the car. A true build, not just an assembly.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn you have patience son!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

damn you getting down :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: on this build


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: good progress


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

wannahop said:


> :thumbsup: good progress


Sup stranger


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Pics later. Last quarter is fully welded now. Little things left and I'll be on the rottiserie. Weeeeeeee


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

looking good Robbie.... congrats on all of the good progress your making!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

hey whats up moe, how have things been?


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Man you are not messing around. A good build. Good luck...


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> hey whats up moe, how have things been?


not much here....hoping to get back on my projects soon :/ tryin to buy a house


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

wired61 said:


> not much here....hoping to get back on my projects soon :/ tryin to buy a house


good luck on buying a house, thats whats up


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

rust free fuck yeah!!:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

leong357 said:


> rust free fuck yeah!!:thumbsup:


I've waited 5 years for this! Lol


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Ive learned to be patient, sometimes that's what it takes and you dont have to go back and redo something you could've done right at first. You've came a looong way in 5 years. :thumbsup: Im proud another classic was saved but I know youre estatic..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

impalalover64 said:


> Ive learned to be patient, sometimes that's what it takes and you dont have to go back and redo something you could've done right at first. You've came a looong way in 5 years. :thumbsup: Im proud another classic was saved but I know youre estatic..


I'm beyond what werds can define. This is my first real build. When I got the car not many people were behind me on it. Alot of typical comments like "why are werking on this junk" and "you paid how much for this"....got the same people now telling me what a great job I've done. My wife's always supported it thou....so that's all that really matters


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> I'm beyond what werds can define. This is my first real build. When I got the car not many people were behind me on it. Alot of typical comments like "why are werking on this junk" and "you paid how much for this"....got the same people now telling me what a great job I've done. My wife's always supported it thou....so that's all that really matters



Real talk there :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> I'm beyond what werds can define. This is my first real build. When I got the car not many people were behind me on it. Alot of typical comments like "why are werking on this junk" and "you paid how much for this"....got the same people now telling me what a great job I've done. My wife's always supported it thou....so that's all that really matters


:thumbsup: Good stuff


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

SIX1RAG said:


> I'm beyond what werds can define. This is my first real build. When I got the car not many people were behind me on it. Alot of typical comments like "why are werking on this junk" and "you paid how much for this"....got the same people now telling me what a great job I've done. My wife's always supported it thou....so that's all that really matters


:drama:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

fons said:


> :drama:


Don't be greedy. You sharing?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> I'm beyond what werds can define. This is my first real build. When I got the car not many people were behind me on it. Alot of typical comments like "why are werking on this junk" and "you paid how much for this"....got the same people now telling me what a great job I've done. My wife's always supported it thou....so that's all that really matters


*Yup!!*


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm probably the guy who busted your balls the most for buying that heap but I will admit you've done pretty good so far. You keep it up and I'm going to have to take it all back. lol.


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


>


Dam Robbie, you getting in deep into the car! But i see what you are trying to accomplish. Great work Bro!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the positive comments.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

finished up all the welding i needed to do. now i have to put together the rottiserie and i can finish up the bottom


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Happy new years homie.....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

impalalover64 said:


> Happy new years homie.....


Happy new year dood.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

real nice holmes!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

nice work, happy new year


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

:run:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

20 Minutes said:


> :run:


 x2











:run::run:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> nice work, happy new year


Sup James


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Recieved the part today bro. Thanks!!!!!!!!! Still havent forgot about what else we talked about....:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

impalalover64 said:


> Recieved the part today bro. Thanks!!!!!!!!! Still havent forgot about what else we talked about....:biggrin:


Awesome. Thanks for the update homie.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

$20,000 or best offer 
Real rag, SOLID, lots of parts, mostly completed. Alot of options.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> $20,000 or best offer
> Real rag, SOLID, lots of parts, mostly completed. Alot of options.



Serious?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Serious?


I'm in one of my moods. So I thawt I'd throw it out there at a crazy price.


----------



## Dsmallz (Feb 22, 2009)

Thats a good price! :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Dsmallz said:


> Thats a good price! :thumbsup:


You need another one, tones old car lol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll still move forward on it. If it sells, it sells. I'm not stressed about it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Just finish it hell it's easy,not like your reinventing the wheel.


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

Suburban Swingin said:


> Just finish it hell it's easy,not like your reinventing the wheel.


:rimshot:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Suburban Swingin said:


> Just finish it hell it's easy,not like your reinventing the wheel.


I did alot of Internet research so now I'm a qualified expert car restorer. 

Its all easy in the end, just time consuming, and im running out of patience. 

Thanks for stopping by fabian, you can come check it out when you come to town in may for the majestics picnic.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Dude, you came this far, just finish the car


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Dude, you came this far, just finish the car


I am, it will.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Sure thang homie.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

alright, get outta that funk and get busy damnit...it's all down hill from here my dude.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Wheres the pics?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Gotta get some steal, been spending money on matza ball soup and new yamakas. Gimme a few more weeks .


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> Gotta get some steal, been spending money on matza ball soup and new yamakas. Gimme a few more weeks .


 oh sweet! Did you order the "New Era" Yamakas? Flat Brim, with the tags/holograms still on them!?


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: for keeping the ragtop!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

PICS!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> PICS!!!


Don't have any. I don't have time to go to the steel store. I'm stuck till the rotisserie is done.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*It's all good, I was just bustin ur balls!! What else goin on?*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *It's all good, I was just bustin ur balls!! What else goin on?*


Nothing. Getting tired of 30 degree weather. Lol


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> Nothing. Getting tired of 30 degree weather. Lol


my ass wouldn't last up there.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

SIX1RAG said:


> Gotta get some steal, been spending money on matza ball soup and new yamakas. Gimme a few more weeks .


 lol


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Madrox64 said:


> oh sweet! Did you order the "New Era" Yamakas? Flat Brim, with the tags/holograms still on them!?


Hook it up haha


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> my ass wouldn't last up there.


Ive bout had it myself


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> Gotta get some steal, been spending money on matza ball soup and new yamakas. Gimme a few more weeks .


waterboard deez niccaz


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> I'm beyond what werds can define. This is my first real build. When I got the car not many people were behind me on it. Alot of typical comments like "why are werking on this junk" and "you paid how much for this"....got the same people now telling me what a great job I've done. My wife's always supported it thou....so that's all that really matters


thats whats up. i remember the same thing but its these tough projects that teach us a lot about ourselves that even we did not know.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:wave: :inout:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Sup doggie?*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *Sup doggie?*


Nothing much. Same old stuff. Enjoying this 82 degree weather we have been having in MARCH!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

That just means its going to snow in July. We live in Michigan.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Pepper said:


> That just means its going to snow in July. We live in Michigan.


How u been joe?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

So the cars done now....right


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> So the cars done now....right


I could only wish


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

Pepper said:


> That just means its going to snow in July. We live in Michigan.


im still living vicarious through real lowriders. :biggrin: one of these days when im old and gray ill have a build up page like yours. :thumbsup: but for now. its kids and bills. great progress Robbie.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Pepper said:


> im still living vicarious through real lowriders. :biggrin: one of these days when im old and gray ill have a build up page like yours. :thumbsup: but for now. its kids and bills. great progress Robbie.


Thanks joe, I've come along ways now that I look back at the 1st pic of day 1. The cars not a priority anymore. I werk on it here and there. I have the rottiserie almost finished up so I should have some paint on the bottom of the car soon. Just too much of "life" happeing to spend my time on this rightnow.


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

you sounding real bored about your build, come on now snap out the relax mode, i gotta find ppl to ride with when i'm done with my build in 2-3 yrs


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> you sounding real bored about your build, come on now snap out the relax mode, i gotta find ppl to ride with when i'm done with my build in 2-3 yrs


That's about when I'll be out. Lol


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:inout: :wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :inout: :wave:


Sup ACEHOLE. How's the car coming along?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> Sup ACEHOLE. How's the car coming along?


Beside frame being done not much on the car, just got a new house so getting settled in and getting the new shop ready, and you


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Beside frame being done not much on the car, just got a new house so getting settled in and getting the new shop ready, and you


Took too long of a break. Now im lazy. Lol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Rotisserie is almost done. Should be on it by next weekend I'm hoping. Car won't spin in the garage thou, I'll have to werk outside. It's cool.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

HELL YEA GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK ON IT :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> HELL YEA GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK ON IT :thumbsup:


Tired of not being able to drive it. Lol 

See you at the picnic dre


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

:yessad: thats whats up man now its time to get to down to business with that body


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Tired of not being able to drive it. Lol
> 
> See you at the picnic dre


yes sir ill be there wit bud light in hand :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Stay motivated bro, you've put so much into this! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Today


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:me likey


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


>


:h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Sup dre. How's the 64 coming?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

GOOD WORK!!!!!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

SIX1RAG said:


>


Thats was much needed for you, Now i'm sure you got some kind of motivation since you did this


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

You'll be done in no time now.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

StreetDreamsCC said:


> You'll be done in no time now.


Hey, what's crackin j....what's been up?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


>



Looking good so far!!

Judging by where your pivoit pipe is sitting, you'll might need to move the body up a bit higher so you don't get a pendelum effect. You want half the weight above the pipe, half below. The floors on a vert have most the weight, since there is no roof to act as a counter balance. I would fab some L shaped brackets that attach to the body so you can keep the same pivoit pipe design, but be able to lift the floor closer to pivoit pipe.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Looking good so far!!
> 
> Judging by where your pivoit pipe is sitting, you'll might need to move the body up a bit higher so you don't get a pendelum effect. You want half the weight above the pipe, half below. The floors on a vert have most the weight, since there is no roof to act as a counter balance. I would fab some L shaped brackets that attach to the body so you can keep the same pivoit pipe design, but be able to lift the floor closer to pivoit pipe.


Thanks for the tip, if I go any higher thou, I won't be able to fit it in the garage. I barely clear now. It was more of a clearence issue for me. I haven't tried to swing it yet. I will maybe today.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

nice work, keep it up!


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

SIX1RAG said:


> Hey, what's crackin j....what's been up?


Same ole you know. Just tryin to get by.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> Thanks for the tip, if I go any higher thou, I won't be able to fit it in the garage. I barely clear now. It was more of a clearence issue for me. I haven't tried to swing it yet. I will maybe today.


Your pipe should line up just below the trunk lock, plus or minus an inch.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Sup dre. How's the 64 coming?


it still moving along lil by lil the body still getting a lil attention here and there from the bodyman... i did receive a pic message from texas today tht i was happy about :biggrin: i think that pic might get posted later by snl47 "VISUAL IMAGES"


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

SIX1RAG said:


>


Hey I think I no that guy.:werd:



StreetDreamsCC said:


> Same ole you know. Just tryin to get by.


Sup big dreamer. Where u been are u done with the killer Duce yet.? Or u still dreaming.:roflmao: it's been like 2 summers. Now. And I'm still waiting to see the killer. :thumbsup: nice Werk on the Duce.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lookin good robbie


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

nice homie keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


>


 Whats the weiners name?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> Whats the weiners name?


Macy....that's irrelatvent to this build. 

When you coming over to help with the bottom Of the car?


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks like you have a situation going on over there..


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> Macy....that's irrelatvent to this build.
> 
> When you coming over to help with the bottom Of the car?



This Weekend :dunno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> This Weekend :dunno:


Can't. Got way too much going on. Maybe next weekend


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> This Weekend :dunno:


are you gunna have any Swedish fish at this undercarriage party?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Pepper said:


> are you gunna have any Swedish fish at this undercarriage party?


SAMs club is only a car drive away, I can have Swedish fish, gold fish, gafilta fish....I can get it all!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Looking good. Keep it up


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Pepper said:


> are you gunna have any Swedish fish at this undercarriage party?


Depends on the temp outside. If it's lower than 60 he's more likely to have hot chocolate instead.

Hey Robbie can you eat swedish fish with your rubber gloves on? :inout:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

OUTHOPU said:


> Depends on the temp outside. If it's lower than 60 he's more likely to have hot chocolate instead.
> 
> Hey Robbie can you eat swedish fish with your rubber gloves on? :inout:


Lower then 60 I don't even attempt to leave the house.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking Good! Keep it up.


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice build looked through it all today


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Was just out there, no pics but under coating is a bitch to et off. What's the easiest way?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> Was just out there, no pics but under coating is a bitch to et off. What's the easiest way?



I used a tiger torch and a scrapper blade. Heating the stuff up makes it easy to peel off. Don't get the sheet metal too hot or you might warp the panel. It gets really smoky so use fans and a mask, that shit is also known to have asbestos.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> I used a tiger torch and a scrapper blade. Heating the stuff up makes it easy to peel off. Don't get the sheet metal too hot or you might warp the panel. It gets really smoky so use fans and a mask, that shit is also known to have asbestos.


I was gonna try a heat gun.


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

SIX1RAG said:


> I was gonna try a heat gun.


Stop asking. U already know how. No heat need it.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Ice blast that shit.


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

we need more pictures


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup holmes?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> we need more pictures


I'm exactly 1 mile south from where your cars at. Feel free to stop in.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Was just out there, no pics but under coating is a bitch to et off. What's the easiest way?


sand blast tht shit. the undercoat thick as fuck and hard as hell. i payed my blaster a lil extra to make sure the wheel wells was as clean as the rest of the belly...cost me a lil more but saved me a whole lot of time.plus by time you buy propane tanks scrape heat scrape heat and cleanup the mess :run: it worth spending the money :yes:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> Was just out there, no pics but under coating is a bitch to et off. What's the easiest way?


:facepalm: Why do Jews ask questions when they already know the answers???













the correct answer is ELBOW GREASE. Got both mine clean in one night.....and your right Docta....IT STINKS!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Madrox64 said:


> :facepalm: Why do Jews ask questions when they already know the answers???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was really lucky, they sprayed a light coat in just the wheel houses. Your pics look like the whole floor was sprayed. I feel for ya, that's shitty job!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Stop bullshittin :wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Lol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Started cleaning up the wheel house


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Random shot


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Removed the gas cavity cover and found some soft metal.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Another random


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Such pretty metal


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Fixed the holes, now she's beautiful


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lookin good robbie


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Skim said:


> lookin good robbie


I'm trying. Too bad my car won't make the picnic yet again.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> I'm trying. Too bad my car won't make the picnic yet again.


tht makes 2 of us  luckily for you tht leaves your hands free so ill put a cold budlight in it for you at the picnic


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

these cars take time man.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> tht makes 2 of us  luckily for you tht leaves your hands free so ill put a cold budlight in it for you at the picnic


Ima corona no lemon guy but it's the thawt that counts! :h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Skim said:


> these cars take time man.


6 years come November.....


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

SIX1RAG said:


> 6 years come November.....


Ur a Jew that's all. (person with lots of $ and cheap ass.) lol but true.:roflmao:Looking good Robbie. Lmk I'm ready after the picnic. Get the belly painted.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Ima corona no lemon guy but it's the thawt that counts! :h5:


ima real mofo ill grab you a six of them thangs just come holla at your boy.. :h5:


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice build homie!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> ima real mofo ill grab you a six of them thangs just come holla at your boy.. :h5:


Wooooh slow down. Lol thanks but maybe I'll have 1, ima have my kid with me and I'm driving.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Emailad4me773 said:


> Nice build homie!!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> :wave:


What's crackin dood?


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Wooooh slow down. Lol thanks but maybe I'll have 1, ima have my kid with me and I'm driving.


ME TOO LOL THTS WHY I ONLY SAID A SIX PACK LOL AIGHT ILL GET YOU 1 22OZ AND THE CASE OF BUDLIGHT FOR ME :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> 6 years come November.....


GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE THAT WAIT


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Man you gotta show me how to build one of these(poor mans body cart) good shiznit.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Emailad4me773 said:


> Man you gotta show me how to build one of these(poor mans body cart) good shiznit.


Some 4x4s, lag bolts and some casters. Cheap and easy. :h5:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:wave: what up


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave: what up


Your looking at it. Got a fire under me again.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Started to finish up the belly. Trying to get all the bracing back on now


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin good holmes


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Lookin good holmes


Thank you sir. Trying to move as fast I can.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Koolness2k


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> Koolness2k


:h5:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

What's happining James and Quinn. :wave:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Watching your progress while mine sits!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Watching your progress while mine sits!!!


Mine sits the majority of the time. It's hard to get out there. Need more time in a day. I post as I go thou. Keep the thread as fresh and updated as I can. I always look forward to progress on yours.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Looks good man :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

green reaper said:


> Looks good man :thumbsup:


Thanks dood :h5:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> Mine sits the majority of the time. It's hard to get out there. Need more time in a day. I post as I go thou. Keep the thread as fresh and updated as I can. I always look forward to progress on yours.



My garage is too stuffed!! 24X24

63 sitting sideways, 59 tight up against 63 and been working on 81 Mali. I need more room and time!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT SEE YOU SUNDAY BRO


----------



## impalajoe71 (May 13, 2008)

Great work! coming along nice!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> TTT SEE YOU SUNDAY BRO


I'll be there dood. Maybe around 2ish or so.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> I'll be there dood. Maybe around 2ish or so.


got a cold corunna just for you


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> got a cold corunna just for you


:h5:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> :h5:


 you two going to sit under a tree together???? lol.... and were not getting there til 3


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> you two going to sit under a tree together???? lol.... and were not getting there til 3


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

one beer 2 straws...:shh:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

steadydippin said:


> one beer 2 straws...:shh:


aww you too :roflmao:lol


----------



## datinmans58 (Feb 7, 2011)

NICE BUILD HOMIE ..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

datinmans58 said:


> NICE BUILD HOMIE ..


Thank you sir


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Some may know where I got this idea....

My switch plate


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Recessed the holes .07 for the clearence


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

OG 61 dash bezels


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

OG 61 dash knobs which will be my switch extensions


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

And a why not machine up a custom "T"....not like I have anything else to do


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

U are having too much fun at work.:banghead: now u know I'll b needitng some of this shit ur makeing so double ur production foo.:yes:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

fons said:


> U are having too much fun at work.:banghead: now u know I'll b needitng some of this shit ur makeing so double ur production foo.:yes:


Your stuff is done. I'm gonna drop it off with ferris when I see him later.


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

U need a limo


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Send me a switch panel :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Send me a switch panel :biggrin:


Hmmm your an ACEHOLE so I'll think about it....KOSHER KUSTOMS isn't in the production business. Lol
:h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

wannahop said:


> U need a limo


Not yet, new kid isn't due till November! KOSHER KUSTOMS is however in the baby making business.


----------



## Majestic Nice (Aug 27, 2009)

fons said:


> Hey I think I no that guy.:werd:
> 
> Sup big dreamer. Where u been are u done with the killer Duce yet.? Or u still dreaming.:roflmao: it's been like 2 summers. Now. And I'm still waiting to see the killer. :thumbsup: nice Werk on the Duce.


:run: Yea, wheres the deuce... post pics...


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

nice switch panel bro


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Zoom said:


> nice switch panel bro


Thanks. It's a borrowed idea from SUNDANCE 63


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

ROBBIE TTT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Starting building another rotisserie. This ones for the frame


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> Some may know where I got this idea....
> 
> My switch plate


what is this , you gonna wear rubber gloves when you work with aluminum but when you paint with por15 you dont wear any lol , whats good up there . i may be coming back up for a weekend to do a little something something


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> what is this , you gonna wear rubber gloves when you work with aluminum but when you paint with por15 you dont wear any lol , whats good up there . i may be coming back up for a weekend to do a little something something


I wear rubber gloves for everything I do. Lol 
Let me know when you come back, maybe this time I can get out to hang for a bit.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Are there a few "shopping carts" missing there wheels on the Eastside??? 




***Looks Dope Dude!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> Are there a few "shopping carts" missing there wheels on the Eastside???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a one. These were in my buddy's garage for years. His dad had a thing for collecting shopping cart wheels and using for all kinds of stuff. There really good casters. Hopefully they hold up to the weight of the frame. Well see soon enuf


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Where are you going to fit this in that shack of a garage??:roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

steadydippin said:


> Where are you going to fit this in that shack of a garage??:roflmao:


It's apparent the size of the garage shouldn't matter, how big is yours and how much have YOU got done.....

:roflmao:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Come over and find out........


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

steadydippin said:


> Come over and find out........


That's far....send pics! 
:cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

So I Bawt a waterman, there cool. I need 2 more


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't like pipe tap holes


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

So apart it came


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Now it's a sae 3/4-16....Teflon tape no longer needed


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Getting there


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

nice! thats alot of work youre puttin in on that belly


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Getting there


BE READY FOR PAINT ANY MINUTE NOW.. YOU PICK OUT A COLOR YET?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> Not yet, new kid isn't due till November! KOSHER KUSTOMS is however in the baby making business.


now this is true. he likes to repop himself. :wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> BE READY FOR PAINT ANY MINUTE NOW.. YOU PICK OUT A COLOR YET?


I have a color I think will werk just fine. Not gonna give the color away just yet because my mind changes frequently.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Skim said:


> now this is true. he likes to repop himself. :wave:


Lol, can never have too many kids.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> nice! thats alot of work youre puttin in on that belly


Thanks, I have OCD and I keep finding something to do on it. I need to stop at some point.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: looking good homie


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup: looking good homie


Thank you sir


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Just got me a pressurized sand blaster pot, and it werks niiiiiiiice......


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Make sure you cover everything up you dont want sand in becouse that stuff goes everywhere


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Love them watermans! I got four!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

REYXTC said:


> Love them watermans! I got four!


I need to find some more. I wanna run 3. There good enuf for lay and play. Plus they look cool as shit


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Make sure you cover everything up you dont want sand in becouse that stuff goes everywhere


I had sand everywhere yesterday. My kids thought it was a sand box, they were playing in it.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> I had sand everywhere yesterday. My kids thought it was a sand box, they were playing in it.


my kids have a sandbox....but would rather dig in my yard! dayum kids! 

bottom is cleanin up nicely. whats the process you used? scraper, elbow grease, then wire wheel??????


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Pepper said:


> my kids have a sandbox....but would rather dig in my yard! dayum kids!
> 
> bottom is cleanin up nicely. whats the process you used? scraper, elbow grease, then wire wheel??????


I was using a combination of wire wheels, and paint strip discs I found. They werk really good, I got Jericho using them too. Gonna try this sandblaster pot on it tonight, I wanna have it in primer by next weekend.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

heat gun and a scraper
:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

westsidehydros said:


> heat gun and a scraper
> :thumbsup:


That Werked on the wheel housings that had undercoating on them.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

what pressurized blaster did you end up going with?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> what pressurized blaster did you end up going with?


Harbor frieght 20lbs pot. It werks awesome. I'm using a 26 gallon air compressor on it with a 5hp motor, and it keeps up nice.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> I had sand everywhere yesterday. My kids thought it was a sand box, they were playing in it.



Are you using garden sand or sandblasting sand?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Are you using garden sand or sandblasting sand?


Silica (white fine sand), garden sand contains too much moisture. The silica is nice and dry and cuts real nice.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> Silica (white fine sand), garden sand contains too much moisture. The silica is nice and dry and cuts real nice.



Make sure you wear a mask, shit is Toxic. T! :yessad:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Got my new paint gun today, sandblasted the belly. 2 bags did about 40%.....I might have it finished up tomarrow. I'm excited


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Got my new paint gun today, sandblasted the belly. 2 bags did about 40%.....I might have it finished up tomarrow. I'm excited


:h5:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> Got my new paint gun today, sandblasted the belly. 2 bags did about 40%.....I might have it finished up tomarrow. I'm excited



Now you're cookin!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Now you're cookin!!


Just need another week and the rabbi to come by and bless it to make it kosher.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks, it's ALOT of werk.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice work and progress!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


>



Wow, you guys get snow already?!!!! :rofl:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Wow, you guys get snow already?!!!! :rofl:


Yes! Lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> Just need another week and the rabbi to come by and bless it to make it kosher.


:shocked:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> what pressurized blaster did you end up going with?





SIX1RAG said:


> Harbor frieght 20lbs pot. It werks awesome. I'm using a 26 gallon air compressor on it with a 5hp motor, and it keeps up nice.



Wow! No Respect! (Rodney Dangerfield voice)


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> Wow! No Respect! (Rodney Dangerfield voice)


It's the same shit....lol 
He asked which one, I couldn't say a madrox64 model....:roflmao:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

great progress. looks like blasting is the way to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Pepper said:


> great progress. looks like blasting is the way to go. :thumbsup:


It sucked! Lol


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> It's the same shit....lol
> He asked which one, I couldn't say a madrox64 model....:roflmao:



:facepalm:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking Great!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


>


looking good a lot of work


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> looking good a lot of work


More then I thawt, it's cool thou....heart, dedication and a mental pic of what it can become in the end is all you need


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> :inout:


And where you going? Stick around it gets better.....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> And where you going? Stick around it gets better.....


 cute....

Just passin by :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


>


CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

FoxCustom said:


> CLEAN :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

"shits lookin proper cuz the metals lookin better now, they say he copped a donor off them muslims off of 7 mile" -
Yiddish M.C.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Skim said:


> "shits lookin proper cuz the metals lookin better now, they say he copped a donor off them muslims off of 7 mile" -
> Yiddish M.C.


:roflmao:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

yah stupid :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mmmm RUST!!! I love it


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I was just kidding


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Easy as matza ball soup


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> Easy as matza ball soup


*
How you likin those fastners? I found the gap to be to big when using them...I've heard of people modding them to use a thinner piece between the metal.*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *
> How you likin those fastners? I found the gap to be to big when using them...I've heard of people modding them to use a thinner piece between the metal.*


They werk great for me. The gap looks big in the pic because I didn't beat the metal up yet and close the gap. It's just kinda hanging there.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> They werk great for me. The gap looks big in the pic because I didn't beat the metal up yet and close the gap. It's just kinda hanging there.


*Well I'm still a beginner so I don't know shitola!!* :biggrin: *It may be I need to adjust the wire speed to get more metal on it!*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *Well I'm still a beginner so I don't know shitola!!* :biggrin: *It may be I need to adjust the wire speed to get more metal on it!*


I'm still learning too. Lol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Got some primer on it today thanks to the help of maddrox64. Even got to use my new paint gun


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Gonna do some filler werk soon. I'm taking a break! :drama:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


>


I SEE SOME COLOR IN THE VERY NEAR FUTURE :h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> I SEE SOME COLOR IN THE VERY NEAR FUTURE :h5:


Gonna do some filler werk here next to smooth some areas over and then it'll get some color. I can't wait.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Been stalking your build for awhile bro. Your work looks great. Cant wait to see some color on it keep up the good work.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: looken good homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup: looken good homie


X61


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave: thanks fellas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

:wow: Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks good foolio...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

belly looks good robbie!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Skim said:


> belly looks good robbie!


Maybe i can get it on the road by next year so when you come back we can ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Majestic Nice (Aug 27, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


>



:nicoderm:


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Good progrss Homie moving right along


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you sir. Been watching your build too. I'm ready to ride this thing already. It's been 6 long years


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

kerbss


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Skim said:


> kerbss


OG triple OG.....:h5:

maybe i should have stayed with that :dunno:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT FOR A MI RIDER


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Time to brush off the dust


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Gotta re-up the missing pics.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

NICE, I NEED TO FINISH MINES LOL


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

No clue where I left off, so here's some randoms 
Motor. 2004 silverado with 110,000 on it


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Caprice spindle upgrade on some tubular arms


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Pretty


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I likem shaved


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

My belly.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

JEWelry


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

More jewelry


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I spent 3 weeks polishing this the rack before it was chromed. It looks like glass now


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Had to shave the dash controls. I hate when there left there


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

$$$$It's also still for sale$$$$


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Looking good!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

hope you finish b4 sale..would love to see it in the park one day homie


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> hope you finish b4 sale..would love to see it in the park one day homie


lowballers and bullshitters is all im getting. maybe its just meant to stay with me


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Some pics of the direction I'm going with the frame


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Still for sale


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

FOR SALE


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm still at it. Follow me on Instagram for all the latest


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Fresh from the powder coater. So pretty


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Got this back together, putting it back together was about as fun as watching grass grow


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Y link finally installed, I built this thing 8 years ago.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

And Just to let them know who just pulled up


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Man you do some sweet work.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Caballo said:


> Man you do some sweet work.


Thank you


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

damn dude just finish this bad boy!! we can hit the picnic together one day


----------



## DEESTREY (Feb 6, 2010)

Damn KERBBS, finish that baby...you got the king of impalas right there!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

DEESTREY said:


> Damn KERBBS, finish that baby...you got the king of impalas right there!


If I can get paint on it, it will never be for sale again. But untill then, money talks


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:nono: dont sell.......keep on keepin on brutha


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


> If I can get paint on it, it will never be for sale again. But untill then, money talks


In that case we can come up with some spray paint to send so it don't sale and we can see it finished


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

wired61 said:


> :nono: dont sell.......keep on keepin on brutha


We'll look who came out of no where. What's up moe!? How you been?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

...


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

Your almost done keep goin


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

wannahop said:


> Your almost done keep goin


I'm moving along. Calm down.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Rack and pinion


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> :wow:


:wave:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave:


Hey what's going on? You got an Instagram? I'm not on here much anymore. 

Mine is sixty1rag


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Glad to see you haven't sold it, keep up the great work, you'll be rolling in no time!:thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

KERRBSS said:


> We'll look who came out of no where. What's up moe!? How you been?


What up mayne. ..been lurking here and there..lol..got this wagon done now on to a rag or 2...lol....keep up the good work man!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

wired61 said:


> What up mayne. ..been lurking here and there..lol..got this wagon done now on to a rag or 2...lol....keep up the good work man!!!


Thanks, I do alittle here and alittle there. Body's waiting for paint. And frame should be painted by the 1st of the year, atleast that's the plan.


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: bad ass


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Got my 4l60e today. Frame should be in paint real soon now


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

KERRBSS said:


> Got my 4l60e today. Frame should be in paint real soon now


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Been reading thru this thread the last two days, its threads like this that keep me motivated to keep pushing on no matter how many times i got to start over to get the cash up and bring my first build home, keep doing what you do homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Been reading thru this thread the last two days, its threads like this that keep me motivated to keep pushing on no matter how many times i got to start over to get the cash up and bring my first build home, keep doing what you do homie. :thumbsup:


Thanks, it's been a long rode.....I'm close thou


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Ill finish cleaning it up and making it pretty once the body is back off, but for those that don't follow me on Instagram, rack and pinion bracket is now welded in.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Shalom.


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

OUTHOPU said:


> Shalom.


What the?????


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

OUTHOPU said:


> Shalom.


Where the fuck....what the shit....lol 

You ready to come back in and build shit yet?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Nope. Just checking to see if your doing anything worthwhile these days with your ride. I've got a pic I need to send you with three 58's rotting away down the road from me.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

OUTHOPU said:


> Nope. Just checking to see if your doing anything worthwhile these days with your ride. I've got a pic I need to send you with three 58's rotting away down the road from me.


For sale?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

No I don't want g body trades, no I don't want Cadillacs. No I don't want your honda with a huge spoiler and bbs wheels. Cash is king and not a penny less then $23k

Car is still being werked on, body is coming off next weekend to finish up the frame and paint. Price will go up from there


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


> No I don't want g body trades, no I don't want Cadillacs. No I don't want your honda with a huge spoiler and bbs wheels. Cash is king and not a penny less then $23k
> 
> Car is still being werked on, body is coming off next weekend to finish up the frame and paint. Price will go up from there


SOOO I GUESS YOU DONT WANNA TRADE HUH LOL


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> SOOO I GUESS YOU DONT WANNA TRADE HUH LOL


Lol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Still pushing slowly, decided to cover this front body mount area so I made my own cage nut assembly. I've seen some people just weld a nut there. No play for alignment. I have an OCD order, so I gotta do stuff like this


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

This is my 3rd grab bar, maybe I'll get around to installing it


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

kerrbss you got all the hard stuff out the way, keep pushing!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Nice


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

johner956 said:


> kerrbss you got all the hard stuff out the way, keep pushing!


Little by little, just waiting on some money to have the body painted, and the frame should be painted when my buddy gets back from majestics new year picnic.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Cut my holes today


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Then I took a break


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

KERRBSS said:


> Little by little, just waiting on some money to have the body painted, and the frame should be painted when my buddy gets back from majestics new year picnic.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Looking good!:thumbsup:


Thanks, body is suppose to coming off tomarrow, weather permitting


----------



## Lowridez (Jul 20, 2014)

???!!!! Makes me want to start on my 61 rag! I have had it since 2006


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Lowridez said:


> ???!!!! Makes me want to start on my 61 rag! I have had it since 2006


That's when I got mine lol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Time to finish up loose ends on the frame


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

looking good


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

Man u got me thinking about running rack and pinion again, u doing air?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> Man u got me thinking about running rack and pinion again, u doing air?


No sir, juice.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Looking great.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Looking great.


Thanks, ima keep a close eye on your build. :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

KERRBSS said:


> Thanks, ima keep a close eye on your build. :thumbsup:


Probably not going to be much for awhile. I have to sort they parts for days plus the car took more than every penny I had saved


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Probably not going to be much for awhile. I have to sort they parts for days plus the car took more than every penny I had saved


:thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

KERRBSS said:


> Time to finish up loose ends on the frame


Coming along nicely. You might want to consider getting the steering shaft run from the column to the rack before painting up the frame. Looking at the input angle of power steering rack splines, you'll most likely need to weld or bolt a steering shaft support mount to the frame. Those flaming river u joints are $$$ too


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Coming along nicely. You might want to consider getting the steering shaft run from the column to the rack before painting up the frame. Looking at the input angle of power steering rack splines, you'll most likely need to weld or bolt a steering shaft support mount to the frame. Those flaming river u joints are $$$ too


I'll defiantly double check that, but I have flaming river u joints, scored them off eBay for $20, got an upper, a lower and a shaft. :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

KERRBSS said:


> I'll defiantly double check that, but I have flaming river u joints, scored them off eBay for $20, got an upper, a lower and a shaft. :thumbsup:


That's a good score alright. A friend of mine just picked a single u joint for his truck and was $230.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> That's a good score alright. A friend of mine just picked a single u joint for his truck and was $230.


Yeah there nuts, I priced them out from speedway motors when I realized I needed them. They were $189 each. So off to eBay I went and there it was, what I needed and had 10 minutes left. No bids....lol talk about luck...
I'll post a pic of it later tonight and post it, just to show it off. Lol


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

KERRBSS said:


> Yeah there nuts, I priced them out from speedway motors when I realized I needed them. They were $189 each. So off to eBay I went and there it was, what I needed and had 10 minutes left. No bids....lol talk about luck...
> I'll post a pic of it later tonight and post it, just to show it off. Lol


I didn't look into it to confirm, but apparently there is no knocks off being produced so you're only choice is the Flaming River stainless u joints.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> I didn't look into it to confirm, but apparently there is no knocks off being produced so you're only choice is the Flaming River stainless u joints.


There stamped, flaming river. Real deal Holyfield :thumbsup:


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

KERRBSS said:


> No sir, juice.


With tubular control arms, cool just wondering


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

I think I'm going to add a rack & pinion while im doing this mock up, hopefully everything works as plan with clearance and looks


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> With tubular control arms, cool just wondering


Yeah I like to be different from the rest, I'm complicated and it's what is eating at my time frame. Lol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> I think I'm going to add a rack & pinion while im doing this mock up, hopefully everything works as plan with clearance and looks


Flaming river makes a kit, it's costly but it should clear. I'm not a fan of "bolt-on" parts. I'm building a car not assembling it. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah i dont the kit either or their bracket might as well fab up some cool clean shit while i got her broke down


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> Yeah i dont the kit either or their bracket might as well fab up some cool clean shit while i got her broke down


Oh yeah! ?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Playing around with ideas for a transmission crossmember. I like this idea


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

That's one of the best recycling ideas I've ever seen! haha. Gonna be unique and cool.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

KERRBSS said:


> Playing around with ideas for a transmission crossmember. I like this idea


I dig that! Best way to recycle the banana-bar!:thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Wonder if it will pull the trans to the drivers side when you raise it lol. Looking good


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Wonder if it will pull the trans to the drivers side when you raise it lol. Looking good


Lol


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow: Good idear


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> :wow: Good idear


:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Happy late hanukah to me


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


> Happy late hanukah to me



View attachment 1556170


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Lol


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

I wanna get a pair of those for my ride dont they come chrome?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> I wanna get a pair of those for my ride dont they come chrome?


I didn't see that option on eBay


----------



## Talkn (Aug 5, 2003)

MrLavish said:


> I wanna get a pair of those for my ride dont they come chrome?


 No they are either raw or polished aluminum. However, you can take them apart and send them out for chrome.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

KERRBSS said:


> Happy late hanukah to me


Sic. Were from. I need to look into some


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

KERRBSS said:


> I didn't see that option on eBay


Oh ok because i know i seen certified gangster with chrome ones.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> Oh ok because i know i seen certified gangster with chrome ones.


I didn't notice billet ones on certified gangster


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Still for sale


----------



## Fermin (Jul 23, 2012)

You still have the 61?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Fermin said:


> You still have the 61?


Yup


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

KERRBSS said:


> Still pushing slowly, decided to cover this front body mount area so I made my own cage nut assembly. I've seen some people just weld a nut there. No play for alignment. I have an OCD order, so I gotta do stuff like this


Very nice, how much alignment did this allow for? I hate the stock body mounts, didn't want to just weld in in a nut either.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

johner956 said:


> Very nice, how much alignment did this allow for? I hate the stock body mounts, didn't want to just weld in in a nut either.


I cloned a stock cage nut like the ones chevy used on the other mounts, but then I searched ebay for cage nuts because I needed 2 more for the core support area. They had what I needed, 2 of them for $20. Just go that route, you'll need the 7/16-14 thread. There real nice. I'll look/post a link/pic of the ones I just Bawt.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

eBay item number for the cage nuts I now went with 


131243466225


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

That's a huge help kerrbss, I shaved my firewall and the Og mounts are a huge eyesore, need to cover them up! I really appreciate the help! Looks like the price went down a bit to, two for $16 shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

No one wants to buy it, so I broke down the frame for Paint....coming soon


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

KERRBSS said:


> No one wants to buy it, so I broke down the frame for Paint....coming soon


Thats whats up.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

We all want to see your vision come alive:thumbsup::thumbsup:, thank goodness for lowballers and flakes, lol. Keep pushin your almost there!:h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

mrjones_012003 said:


> We all want to see your vision come alive:thumbsup::thumbsup:, thank goodness for lowballers and flakes, lol. Keep pushin your almost there!:h5:



Thanks 
I do alittle here a little there when I can. I'll have more pics tomarrow, I'm closing up the front of the frame at the horns now.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Been building my own wheels also. It's a lot of werk


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Werking on the horns


----------



## techghetto59 (Dec 28, 2012)

Damn this car getting the business done to it playa....she gonna be top notch once done


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

techghetto59 said:


> Damn this car getting the business done to it playa....she gonna be top notch once done


Thanks, she's been a long time in the making


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Smoothed and capped my rack and pinion mount that I made


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Had a header issue


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Smoothed out around the cylinder sleeves I machined


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Looking good


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Looking good


Thanks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Coming along real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Frame is done. Off to paint


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

KERRBSS said:


>


Frame look really nice bro what rear end you going with?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

show67 said:


> Frame look really nice bro what rear end you going with?


I have a ford 9" I shortened.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Still going


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

My belly


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Smoothed the firewall


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Rear setup


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Lowers were extended 2" over stock


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice little lay


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice little lean


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## TIGGS247 (Dec 20, 2014)

That frame is gorgeous.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TIGGS247 said:


> That frame is gorgeous.


Thanks


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Looking good :nicoderm:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Made my own tanks with big boy fittings


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Turned the knurls off my filters for a cleaner look.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Machined some bushing ends for a clean look


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Old pic, but back when we rolled the frame under the body


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TALK IS CHEAP said:


> Badass build!:thumbsup:


Thanks, decided to restart it back up since the car is currently moving along. Wish this site was popping like it use to be thou.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

KERRBSS said:


> Old pic, but back when we rolled the frame under the body


Are those lower rear control arms tubing or solid?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Bawt some hymes for the rack and pinion conversion


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

But then I needed to machine some tapered ends for the spindle


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

So then I ended up with what I needed


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

very nice


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

What measurement do you put the post for your batter rack?


KERRBSS said:


> Old pic, but back when we rolled the frame under the body


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Beans61nlv said:


> What measurement do you put the post for your batter rack?


I didn't right them down anywhere, the next time I go see the car I'll take measurements


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


> I didn't right them down anywhere, the next time I go see the car I'll take measurements


Thank you I need to install them also in my 61


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Still chugging


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Custom pumps made by me


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Sick ass pumps


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

KERRBSS said:


>


would you be down to build another set for the OG?....those are fresh!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

REYXTC said:


> Sick ass pumps


Thank you. There's 4 of them


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> would you be down to build another set for the OG?....those are fresh!


I'm not taking orders just yet, I gotta get all my stuff done first.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

REYXTC said:


> Sick ass pumps


I must agree


----------



## Ogmikefromky (Dec 15, 2016)

This build is awesome! Love the color!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Those pumps look like big ass keychain ornaments. I like


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm impressed by dem pumps to


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Last one for now, all 4 lined up


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Great build KERRBSS love the pumps!


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

KERRBSS said:


> Last one for now, all 4 lined up


 As always very nice build by you sir. Question though, why 4 pump on a rag?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> As always very nice build by you sir. Question though, why 4 pump on a rag?


As some would say. Less is best


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I like a trunk full of funk even if u never plan to put it to use.


----------



## 831impalas (Dec 2, 2015)

You sure have dedication at first when I seen the car I thought it was nothing but a worthless shell just being honest mad props on your accomplishments and merry Christmas I have a 1964 impala convertible project but I probably will never get to it so I have decided to sell it if anybody is interested email me at [email protected]


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Marty McFly said:


> As always very nice build by you sir. Question though, why 4 pump on a rag?


Thank you sir, I Always liked the look of a 4 pump setup. I just can't get 20 to stop trying to convince me to hop it.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

JOHNER said:


> Great build KERRBSS love the pumps!


Thank you


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

lone star said:


> I like a trunk full of funk even if u never plan to put it to use.


I feel the same way :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

KERRBSS said:


> Thank you sir, I Always liked the look of a 4 pump setup. I just can't get 20 to stop trying to convince me to hop it.


:h5:

Dont listen to him.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Marty McFly said:


> :h5:
> 
> Dont listen to him.


Lol, I tell him if I wanna hopper, I'll just switch him cars Sometimes lol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Working on the setup


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

KERRBSS said:


>


Yeah, You a dog for this shit. Nobody in MI has their own fucking pumps. Not even the hydraulic company that allegedly runs Detroit!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Yeah, You a dog for this shit. Nobody in MI has their own fucking pumps. Not even the hydraulic company that allegedly runs Detroit!


Lol, which company is that?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

KERRBSS said:


> Lol, which company is that?


lmao come on now, you know Black Widow is runnin shit!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


> Working on the setup


Nice rubber band ball. I use to have one, not the size of yours


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> Nice rubber band ball. I use to have one, not the size of yours


32 pounds, been adding to it since 04' lol


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

KERRBSS said:


>


Tight !!!!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Panchote817 (Nov 16, 2016)

:bowrofl:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

We moving along over here (no I'm not shaving the mouldings)


----------

